# Wartezimmer:  Rose Granite Chief



## GeorgeP (2. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie fehlt hier noch so ein wartezimmer, also mach ich jetzt mal eins auf ...


So heute war ich bei Rose und hab mein Rose Granite Chief 1 dingfest gemacht.

Ich war sehr überrascht über die service freundlichkeit bei Rose, es war im ersten augenblick zwar kein berater vor ort, aber dafür habe ich einen pager bekommen. Asbald ein mitarbeiter frei wurde summt das ding und ich ging an die ausgabestelle der pager zurück wo mich dann ein serviceberater in empfang nahm. Wie ich finde keine schlechte lösung, somit kann man unbeschwert etwas durch "Bike Town" bummeln 

Ich habe mich für das Rose Granite Chief 1 entschieden, abweichend von der standart ausführung habe ich die komplette XT ausstattung genommen.
Bei den reifen habe ich mich für Schwalbe FA vorne sowie NoNi hinten in der Evo ausführung entschieden. Was im übrigen nur so vor ort funktioniert !

Bevor man das Bike konfiguriert, wird noch ein "bodyscaning" durchgeführt.
Danach muste ich doch glatt feststellen das ich nen cm kleiner geworden bin 

Mein vorrausichtlicher liefertermin ist mitte august, kann ich gut mit leben 










So und nu seid ihr drann !

Gruß
George


----------



## MettiMett (3. Juli 2011)

Sehr schönes Bike!!! Will  mir auch das Granite Chief 1 holen, nur bin ich erst ende Juli in Bocholt. Allerdings ist das eine ganz schön lange Wartezeit oder nicht? Was zahlst du insgesamt durch die Aufwertung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (3. Juli 2011)

Ach ja es gibt schlimeres als auf sein bike zu warten  Aber vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste 

Hab das teil ja mal probe gefahren, hab mich sofort wohl gefühlt. Ich denke ich hab ne gute wahl getroffen. Jetzt heist es warten, wieso oft im leben 

Mit den änderungen, incl. pedale, komme ich auf 1818






Gruß
George


----------



## MettiMett (3. Juli 2011)

Sehr Nice. Nur wenn ich das auch tue und dann noch ne kindshock sattelstange nehme bin ich bei 2000â¬


----------



## GeorgeP (3. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte auch erst ne reverb, aber die kommt später. Der winter ist lang und tubeless möchte auch wieder


----------



## MettiMett (4. Juli 2011)

Na gut, aber wie es scheint lohnt es sich wirklich es vor Ort zusammen zu stellen.
Wurde dir gesagt warum es lange dauert?


----------



## GeorgeP (4. Juli 2011)

Lohnt auf alle Fälle das Bike vor Ort zu konfigurieren. Die Gabel ist nicht verfügbar und nen paar kleinteile.


----------



## MettiMett (4. Juli 2011)

Das ja echt schade. Naja werd mal sehen ob ich dann was verfügbares nehme ...


----------



## Mountain77 (4. Juli 2011)

Hab mich in das GC 4 XL mit Easton LRS verguckt...muß mal in Bocholt vorbei. Dann in den nächsten Monaten, mal sehen.


----------



## MettiMett (4. Juli 2011)

Ja das GC ist echt Nice. Scheint auch der beste Allrounder von Rose zu sein.


----------



## Bul (6. Juli 2011)

Schönes Rad hast du dir da gebastelt 

Ich fahre auch das GC von 2009 und bin wirklich super zufrieden. Du wirst auf jeden Fall deinen Spaß mit dem Gerät haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (7. Juli 2011)

Soderle 20.08. ist jetzt als liefertermin gesetzt, ist zwar nach meinen urlaub aber immerhin noch im august wo es warm sein sollte 

So und jetzt schau ich mal was ein ZTR Flow LRS kosten wird, will unbedingt wieder tubeless fahren. Mach ja bei nem AM und den breiten reifen ja so richtig sinn !

Cheers
George


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Juli 2011)

Da mir kein lenker von rose gefiel hab ich mir den hier ausgesucht, kennt den jemand von euch. Gibt es gründe den nicht zu kaufen weil man zum beispiel was besseres günstiger bekommt ?


----------



## -MIK- (18. Juli 2011)

Answer Pro Taper 720 AM Carbon Riser Bar 2011 mit 1° Rise


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Juli 2011)

Part No.1 ist heute eingetroffen, dank an den user Mad-Line  fürs eloxieren

Die macht sich bestimmt richtig gut am bike


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

geselle mich mal mit ins Wartezimmer.
Uncle Jimbo 4. Hoffe in KW 33 ist's soweit.
Solange es keine Canyonausmaße annimmt 

Micha


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Juli 2011)

Dann soll deins ja in der selben woche kommen wie meins 

Wie siehts denn bei Canyon aus, so lange lieferzeiten ?

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (22. Juli 2011)

Besser, Lieferstop bei Strive


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Juli 2011)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> Besser, Lieferstop bei Strive


 

das ist ja mal voll sh...t

Ich hoffe nur das die 2012 gabel sowie der 2012 dämpfer lieferbar sind ...

Denn das soll laut meiner bestellung schon verbaut werden !


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (22. Juli 2011)

Bei mir der Dämpfer. Kommt wohl KW32....


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Juli 2011)

Na das wird ja sehr eng, ich bin mal gespannt ...

Dann währe der fox dämpfer ja schon mit kashima coating ?


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (22. Juli 2011)

vermutl. ja. Wir werden sehen...
Rechne aber nicht damit dass die Dämpfer pünktlich kommen.


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Juli 2011)

ich hoffe doch mal nicht, bin derzeit ohne bike.


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (22. Juli 2011)

Ich zum Glück nicht. Werd auch ma ne runde drehen.

Bis denN


----------



## GeorgeP (23. Juli 2011)

Wenn der postbote 2x klingelt

Dat is ja wie weihnachten 
Aber mein Bike wär mir lieber....

Wie kommen die immer auf 515g das teil wiegt 559g?


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (23. Juli 2011)

Gehst halt vor der Tour mal kräftig kacken


----------



## GeorgeP (23. Juli 2011)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> Gehst halt vor der Tour mal kräftig kacken


 
Datt sowieso,  stören tuts mich nicht wirklich 

Da müsst ich eher an mir ein zwei kilo abnehmen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (23. Juli 2011)

Mal ne generelle Frage zum Bestellablauf: Habe das Bike im Laden bestellt und die Auftragsbestätigung direkt erhalten. 
Kommt hier nochmal was oder erst bei fertiger Montage?

Danke.


----------



## GeorgeP (23. Juli 2011)

Wenns bike fertig ist bekommst ne email, ich werd aber mal ne woche vorher anrufen !

Aber wenn die geld wollen dann melden die sich schon rechtzeitig, glaub ich, mein ich denk ich mal so


----------



## TheOnos (23. Juli 2011)

ich warte auhc auf ein jimbo 4, der Liefertermin in meiner mail war 25.8. im ineternet steht aber ca. 3 Wochen.
Wo lest ihr denn was von 2012er Komponenten?


----------



## GeorgeP (23. Juli 2011)

In deiner bestellbestätigung.
da steht sowas wie austausch Fox dämpfer 2012. 

Cheers
George


----------



## TheOnos (23. Juli 2011)

Hm da steht bei mir nichts dabei...Schade..


----------



## GeorgeP (23. Juli 2011)

TheOnos schrieb:


> Hm da steht bei mir nichts dabei...Schade..


 

Frag doch einfach mal bei rose nach !


----------



## GeorgeP (26. Juli 2011)

Part no.3

Wellgo MG- Ti
sind se nicht schön leicht 
Ich blödmann hab se in grau bestellt, ok jetzt werden sie halt in schwarz umlackiert.
Die arbeit hätt ich mir auch schenken können ......


----------



## GeorgeP (28. Juli 2011)

Part no.4 + no.5
Heute gekommen 
Noch 3 1/2 wochen bis ich die tollen schmuckstücke verbauen kann.


----------



## -MIK- (28. Juli 2011)

*rrrrrr* legga...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (28. Juli 2011)

besonders stolz bin ich auf meine schwarze cr, hab den druckpunktversteller enteloxiert, der war rot, und nu is er schwarz  und dat für 5 tacken !


----------



## -MIK- (28. Juli 2011)

Jaa stimmt, jetzt wo Du es sagst..


----------



## GeorgeP (30. Juli 2011)

Part no.6 ist heute gekommen sowie meine goldenen Ti-Achsen

Jetzt kommen nur noch andere Bremsscheiben und ein neuer LRS 

Das wichtigste fehlt noch, mein bike. Laut Rose sind alle 2012 teile verfügbar und es kann in der 33KW gebaut werden


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (30. Juli 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> ...Laut Rose sind alle 2012 teile verfügbar und es kann in der 33KW gebaut werden...



Das lässte hoffen


----------



## GeorgeP (30. Juli 2011)

ich hätte es auch schon in der 32KW abholen können, nur da bin ich unterwegs...


ick freu mir


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (1. August 2011)

Gerad selbst mit Rose gesprochen: Dämpfer erst ab KW32, Gabelw ird ne 2011er. Montage also fühestens KW33 denke ich.
WWWWWWWAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. August 2011)

Seit ihr das Granitie Chief mal gefahren?

Wollt mir erst das Jabba Wood bestellen aber irgendwie komm ich immer wieder auf das Chief. Die 2cm mehr Federweg sind ja dann auch nicht so verkehrt.

Allerdings hats wieder eine komplett andere Geo. Das Jabba hät ich in S genommen aber das Chief wär in M vielleicht besser. %90er Oberrohrlänge dann mit kurzen Vorbau.
Schade das Rose keine Überstandshöhe angibt


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (2. August 2011)

Einfach mal anfragen.


----------



## GeorgeP (2. August 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Seit ihr das Granitie Chief mal gefahren?
> 
> Wollt mir erst das Jabba Wood bestellen aber irgendwie komm ich immer wieder auf das Chief. Die 2cm mehr Federweg sind ja dann auch nicht so verkehrt.


 

Ich habs bei rose probegefahren, ich hab mich sofort wohl gefühlt. Aber ne wirklche aussage kann ich jetzt nicht machen.
Bei mir waren auch die 2 cm mehr federweg ausschlag gebend.

Cheers
George


----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. August 2011)

Hab heut mit einer Mitarbeiter telefoniert. Der nicht ganz so nette Mitarbeiter (eher bockig) meinte ich bräuchte S weil M für 180m Menschen ist.


----------



## GeorgeP (3. August 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Hab heut mit einer Mitarbeiter telefoniert. Der nicht ganz so nette Mitarbeiter (eher bockig) meinte ich bräuchte S weil M für 180m Menschen ist.


 

Ich habe L bei 1,86m und einer schrittlänge von 87cm. Die Bike`s fallen klein aus.
Ich hatte ne Cube LTD in L das kam mir um längen größer vor !

Cheers
George


----------



## M.Finken (4. August 2011)

Hi,

jetzt darf ich hier auch rein schreiben 
Gestern habe ich mein BC Sl bestellt und es werden auch 2012 Fox Gabel und Dämpfer verbaut  

Ich habe aber noch ein paar teile verändert:

3 fach XT Kurbel
9 XT Schaltwerk (wollte eigentlich da ein Saint haben, geht aber leider nicht?)
Fat Albert
Kind Shock i950-r
Saint Bremse

alles zusammen für 2300

Leider haben die Keine Schwarzen Rahmen mehr in M , aber das Orange ist auch OK 


Gruß


----------



## Guent (4. August 2011)

Jäa man!


----------



## GeorgeP (4. August 2011)

dat BC ist 
willkommen im wartezimmer


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (4. August 2011)

Sacht ma, bin ich eigentlich der einzige der so unsagbar ungeduldig ist und am liebsten jeden Rosebeitrag bei Facebook mit "Hört auf zu sabbeln und baut mein Bike" zuspammen wollen würde??


----------



## Guent (4. August 2011)

Noch ca. 2 Wochen bei mir... ischgehkaboddd...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (4. August 2011)

Ich sitz hier in Willingen und habe kein bike, dat is noch schlimmer als 1 1/2 wochen aufs Bike warten 

Aber immerhin hab ich mir das warten mit ein paar schönen teilen versüsst


----------



## Guent (4. August 2011)

Ich sitz in Duisburg, hab mein "noch"-Bike dabei und keine Ahnung wo man hier enduromässig fahren kann...trink ich halt Bier!


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (4. August 2011)

Ich seh schon, Ihr seid Meister im Zeitvertreib 

*plopp* Wein auf


----------



## GeorgeP (4. August 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> Ich sitz in Duisburg, hab mein "noch"-Bike dabei und keine Ahnung wo man hier enduromässig fahren kann...trink ich halt Bier!


 

Rund um den baldeneysee, elfringhauser schweiz denke da bist gut aufgehoben !

zisch und nen cubalibre am hals


----------



## Guent (4. August 2011)

Hahaaaa, Tod durch Cola plus Vitaminen hatte ich gestern! 


Allright, dann machen wir uns morgen mal Richtung Essen auf! Danke für den Tip!
Und: kennste das hier:

*Halde Hoppenbruch in Herten*

http://www.metropoleruhr.de/entdeck...lagen/sport-auf-halden/halde-hoppenbruch.html


Wär ja gelacht ich bekomme mein Bulls-Shittail2 nicht kabodd bis ich das Beef Cake bekomm! Ha!


----------



## GeorgeP (4. August 2011)

jep vitamine müssen sein 

Dat dingen in herten kannt ich auch noch nicht.
Wenn das GC da ist fahr ich mal dort hin.

Ach gib mir dat Bulls, ich krig dat schon klein


----------



## Guent (4. August 2011)

Was ich mit der Schleuder schon alles gemacht habe... unfassbar... hehehe! Ich werd nen Kulturschock bekommen wenn ich von ner 80er "Nichtfedergabel" mit grossem Warnaufkleber (NO Downhill, Freeriding etc...) auf´s 180er Beef Cake wechsle...wat freu ich mich!!!

Morgen fahren wir mal nach Herten...mal schauen was da geht!
Prost!


----------



## M.Finken (4. August 2011)

Hi,
ich bekomme mein Bulls auch nicht schortt

Ich würde gerne mal weider nach rose fahren und mit denn Bc duch denn laden fahren, 
aber ich darf ja in denn nächsten wochen noch kein mtb fahren. 

Blöde schulter op,
gruß


----------



## GeorgeP (5. August 2011)

part no.7
Ein schön leichter satz magura storm sl bremsscheiben in 180mm und 203mm

Fehlt nur noch der LRS und das bike, vorfreude ist die beste freude.

ha, ha ha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (10. August 2011)

Dämpfer sind heute wohl gekommen. Montage läuft bald an.


----------



## GeorgeP (10. August 2011)

Hab auch gerade eben mit Rose tel. tja leide ist die RS Sektor 2012 erst in 10 wochen lieferbar.
Aber Rose wär nicht Rose wenn sie nicht noch ein ass im ärmel hätten. Ich bekomme jetzt die 2012 Revalation ohne aufpreis

Ans Roseteam, ihr seid 

Mein bike ist jetzt zur produktion angemeldet und soll mitte ende nächster woche ausgeliefert werden 

Jetzt steigt die vorfreude und die zeit wird laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang


----------



## -MIK- (10. August 2011)

Geil Alda, dann können wir ja bald ne Einstellsession planen.


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (10. August 2011)

Alda 

Wir wohnen ja auch noch alle in einer Ecke so halbwegs 

Oh man, ich bin spitz wie Nachbar's Lumpi...


----------



## Guent (10. August 2011)

Ich bin zwar aus Heidelberg, meine Freundin wohnt aber in Duisburg...deshalb treib ich mich auch dauernd im Pott rum! Hehehe! 

Und meine Schüssel is auch demnächst abholfertig!!!
Ibraiktugedda!!!


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (10. August 2011)

Schreit ja nach ner Lokaltour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (10. August 2011)

Und nach ner Lokal-Tour!


----------



## GeorgeP (10. August 2011)

es dürfen dann auch ein paar mehr  sein 

@ Mik

Jep dat machen wir ....

hach watt is dat alles geil


----------



## GeorgeP (10. August 2011)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> Schreit ja nach ner Lokaltour


 

Stimmt Heisingen ist nicht weit wech von wuppertal !


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (10. August 2011)

Also Lokaltour *prohhoost* und Lokal-Tour *ride on* 

Freudscher Versprecher quasi


----------



## MettiMett (13. August 2011)

Hallo. Ist mit einer Größe von 1.74 eher ein Rahmen in S oder M angebracht? Es geht um das Granite Chief. Danke im Voraus!


----------



## MettiMett (13. August 2011)

M ist ja auch ausverkauft :-(


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (13. August 2011)

Hab die gleiche Länge und m.


----------



## MettiMett (13. August 2011)

Und gut ?


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (13. August 2011)

die probrfahrt ja


----------



## MettiMett (13. August 2011)

Achso noch nicht da wa. Was wurde dir empfohlen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (13. August 2011)

m. Auf der HP und vom Verkäufer und meinem Popometer.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. August 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> M ist ja auch ausverkauft :-(




Das M ist ausverkauft? Auf der HP steht zwar von einer Lieferzeit von mehr als 6 Wochen aber von ausverkauft steht da nischt.

Die momentanen 15% sind ja echt verlockend aber ich werd noch ein bissel sparen. Kenn mich doch, nach einen Monat werden die ersten neuen teile bestellen. Deshalb möcht ich lieber ne Nummer höher und gleich ne bessere Aussattung.

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die farben 2012


----------



## psycho82 (13. August 2011)

Habe mir heute in Bocholt ein Granite Chief 6 mit ein paar kleineren Änderungen bestellt (Reverb, X0-Trigger, Fat Albert vorne, etc). 
Nun beginnt das Warten und die Vorfreude
Ist übrigens ein farbiger M Rahmen. Schwarz ist in M ausverkauft und auch die farbigen Rahmen sind lt. Verkäufer in M nur noch in sehr geringen Mengen in M verfügbar. (Glaube noch 3 oder 4)

Gruß

Benny


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (13. August 2011)

Glückwunsch! 

Ich hab immernoch keinen definitiven Liefertermin


----------



## psycho82 (13. August 2011)

Im Laden sagten sie mir, dass ich das GC in ca. 6 Wochen im Laden abholen könnte. Genauer Termin soll per E-Mail kommen - bin gespannt!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MettiMett (13. August 2011)

Also Gestern Abend stand M ausverkauft in Schwarz. Heute ging es wieder. Hab ein paar veränderungen vorgenommen. Soll ca zum 22.9 da sein. Whoohoo!!!


----------



## Guent (13. August 2011)

Ich muss NOCH ne Woche auf mein BC 6SL HS warten... Was hab ich nur angestellt in früheren Leben?!?
Glglglglglglgl...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (14. August 2011)

Na da kann man nur hoffen das sich ROSE nicht an Canyon richtet. Dort warteten Leute auf ihr Strive mehrere Monate und wurden immer zu hin gehalten und vertröstet.

Glückwunsch an die die sich ein GC gegönnt haben!!

Und nicht vergessen, wir wollen Fotos und Erfahrungsberichte sehen/ lesen


----------



## MettiMett (14. August 2011)

Jo wird gemacht. In meiner Email-Bestätigung stand: Glück gehabt, letzter Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (14. August 2011)

War mit meinem bekanten am samstag bei rose, er hat sich auch ein GC 1 bestellt 
Soll in ca. 5 wochen geliefert werden.

Meins soll mitte/ende der woche zur auslieferunbg bereit stehen

Bilder wir es dann auch geben, sogar an der waage vorher/nachher 

Ich hoffe es bleibt bei meinem termin ....

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (14. August 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Meins soll mitte/ende der woche zur auslieferunbg bereit stehen



 Ich hab Samstag noch nix vor.....


----------



## GeorgeP (14. August 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ich hab Samstag noch nix vor.....


 

Da könnte man sich auf ne  oder  treffen


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (14. August 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> War mit meinem bekanten am samstag bei rose, er hat sich auch ein GC 1 bestellt
> Soll in ca. 5 wochen geliefert werden.
> 
> Meins soll mitte/ende der woche zur auslieferunbg bereit stehen
> ...



Hallo?? Warum hab ich noch keinen Termin!!!

Wat soll denn der Mist???


----------



## -MIK- (14. August 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Da könnte man sich auf ne  oder  treffen



Nee, nix , bin auf Ernährung (um nicht das böse D-Wort zu nehmen )


----------



## MettiMett (14. August 2011)

Naja bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert und ob alle Teile vorrätig sind. Habe noch fast alles auf XT geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (15. August 2011)

Mein Onkel geht nun auch in die Produktion


----------



## MettiMett (15. August 2011)

Habe heute meine Veränderungen mitgeteilt bekommen. Schaltwerk XT, Umwerfer XTR, 15mm Spacer, Fox Dämpfer 2012, Zahnkranz XT.


----------



## GeorgeP (15. August 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Nee, nix , bin auf Ernährung (um nicht das böse D-Wort zu nehmen )


 

FDH heist das zauberwort bei mir 
Trinkst halt ne schorle und ich halt ein  für  dich mit 




PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> Hallo?? Warum hab ich noch keinen Termin!!!
> 
> Wat soll denn der Mist???


 


PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> Mein Onkel geht nun auch in die Produktion


 

Na geht doch


----------



## -MIK- (15. August 2011)

check


----------



## MettiMett (15. August 2011)

Wie lange wartest schon?


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (15. August 2011)

Ich? 19.07. bestellt. DefinItiv schneller als die bösen aus KO


----------



## MettiMett (15. August 2011)

Jo. Hast nen Liefertermin?


----------



## GeorgeP (15. August 2011)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> Ich? 19.07. bestellt. DefinItiv schneller als die bösen aus KO


 

Auf alle fälle schneller, von votec wollen wir mal gar nicht reden ...


----------



## MettiMett (15. August 2011)

Votec hatte ich auch überlegt, aber dann doch lieber Rose.


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (15. August 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Jo. Hast nen Liefertermin?



Bisher leider nicht. Nur daß es in die Produktion geht und ca. 5-10 WT braucht.

Nächste Mail kommt dann wenn das Rad fertig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (15. August 2011)

Ok, viel Glück. Kann es auch kaum erwarten. Bin gerade auf Teneriffa und hätte es am liebsten schon hier. Traumhafte Strecken hier! 

Ich habe den 80mm Vorbau gegen einen 100mm getauscht, meint ihr die Sitzposition ist dazu zu sehr gestreckt. Fahre auf meinem Hardtail einen 120mm Vorbau, allerdings reines Tourenbike.


----------



## GeorgeP (15. August 2011)

Ich denke das meine mail morgen oder übermorgen kommt, " Ihr Bike steht für sie zur Abholung in Biketown bereit".

So oder so ähnlich wird der satz dann lauten 

hach watt freu ick mir ...


----------



## GeorgeP (15. August 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Ich habe den 80mm Vorbau gegen einen 100mm getauscht, meint ihr die Sitzposition ist dazu zu sehr gestreckt. Fahre auf meinem Hardtail einen 120mm Vorbau, allerdings reines Tourenbike.


 

Lass mal lieber den 80mm, würde sogar eher auf 70-75mm gehen.


----------



## MettiMett (15. August 2011)

Auch bei einem Einsatz in eher flachen Gelände? Hab halt bedenken, dass ich bei dem 80er zu aufrecht sitze.


----------



## MettiMett (15. August 2011)

Viel Spaß mit deinem Bike und berichte schön !


----------



## GeorgeP (15. August 2011)

noch hab ich es ja nicht...

Also mit nem 100mm vorbau nimmst den bike aber schon die agilität, aufrecht sitzt auf dem teil eh.

Ist halt nen AM und kein cc bike oder mahraton fully ...

Umbauen kannst immer noch, geht ja auch relativ fix.


----------



## MettiMett (15. August 2011)

Da könntest du recht haben. Aber ob man die 20mm merkt?


----------



## GeorgeP (15. August 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Da könntest du recht haben. Aber ob man die 20mm merkt?


 

ich denke schon das man das merkt, hab aber keinen wirklichen vergleich.


----------



## MettiMett (15. August 2011)

Ja ich leider auch nicht, da ich bisher immer Vorbauten ab 100mm hatte, allerdings auch noch kein AM hatte. Nur mal ein Tourenfully und halt mein Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (15. August 2011)

Braucht man am GC spacer?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. August 2011)

Kannst ja den Vorbau  probieren und wenns nicht passt tauscht  Rose den ja auch wieder.
100mm halt ich aber für zu lang wenns ins Gelände geht. Grad in Kehren ist ist die agilität wichtig.


----------



## MettiMett (15. August 2011)

Habe auf 90mm geändert. Und auch XT auf X9 geändert. Kann ja doch mal SRAM ausprobieren.


----------



## psycho82 (15. August 2011)

Hab mein Granite Chief 6 auch nochmal anders konfiguriert wird nun doch eher ein Custom Aufbau. 
Finaler Stand wird wie folgt aussehen
- Schaltgruppe komplett X0 in gold
- LRS Easton Haven wegen 21 mm Maulweite 
- Spacer auf 1 cm i.V.m. 70mm Vorbau
- Rock Shox Reverb
- Formular The One
- Fat Albert vorne und Nobby Nic hinten
- Xtreme Pedal B 124 in gold

Bin echt postiv überrascht, wie flexibel und schnell Rose Änderungswünsche bearbeitet. Klasse Service!!!

Freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind, hoffe die Wartezeit wird nicht zu hart

Gruß 

Benny


----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. August 2011)

Ein Grund warum ich mir auch ein ROSE kaufen werde. Das man sein Bike konfigurieren kann ist einfach Klasse.
Das beste aber ist, das ich jedes Bike auf Herz und Nieren testen kann um dann zu entscheiden was das beste für mich ist.
Welcher Versender Hersteller noch bietet sowas an.
Selbst die Bikes beim örtlichen darfste höchstens auf Parkplatz testen.
Hoffentlich wird dieses WE das Wetter besser so das ich das GC mal im Harz testen kann


----------



## psycho82 (16. August 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Strebenumfang die Kettenstrebe hat?

Würde mir gerne einen individuellen Kettestrebenschutz anfertigen lassen.

Zur Auswahl stehen dabei folgende Größen:

S (Strebenumfang 5cm - 7 cm)
M (Strebenumfang 7,5 cm - 10 cm)
L (Strebenumfang 10,5 cm bis 13 cm)
XL (Strebenumfang 13,5 bis 16 cm)

Hat schon jemand ein GC zuhause und könnte ggf. den Umfang messen?

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (16. August 2011)

Die Idee mit goldenen Komponenten schwebt mir auch seit Tagen im Kopf herum ;-)


----------



## -MIK- (16. August 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Da könntest du recht haben. Aber ob man die 20mm merkt?



Am DH Bike habe ich 7 mm gemerkt und als besser empfunden. Habe von 43mm auf 50mm gewechselt. War für mich ein ganz anderes Fahrrad. Ein Kumpel hat ein ähnliches Erlebnis, von 45 auf 50 gewechselt und schon gab es beim ausbalancieren in der Luft Probleme. 

Von daher merkt man die paar mm...


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (16. August 2011)

Am Jimbo sind ja auch teils goldene Komponenten (Klemmringe am Griff sowie Schnellspanner anner Stütze).

Bekomme auch die Formula The One in schön passend Weiß/ Gold 

Oh man, Jungs, schraubt schneller.

@Psycho: Sicher hinten NN? Würd den Albert lassen oder vllt. sogar vorne MM und hinten FA? Das aber als maximum. Die Kombi schwebt mir im Kopf zur Zeit.


----------



## GeorgeP (16. August 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Hab mein Granite Chief 6 auch nochmal anders konfiguriert wird nun doch eher ein Custom Aufbau.
> Finaler Stand wird wie folgt aussehen
> - Schaltgruppe komplett X0 in gold
> - LRS Easton Haven wegen 21 mm Maulweite
> ...


 
Würde mir lieber einen LRS aufbauen lassen, ich bekommen meinen ZTR Flow von Schnellerpfeil aufgebaut. Er liefert wirklich klasse arbeit zu fairen preisen, musst ihn einfach mal anrufen.

Hier findet man die kontakt daten http://www.german-lightness.de/


Achja, die reifenkombi würd ich so lassen sofern du auch touren fährst.  Der NoNi verschleißt hinten zwar sehr schnell  aber dafür rollt er leicht.
Wenn der Hans Dampf von schwalbe ab september zu bekommen ist werde ich den mal für hinten versuchen.


----------



## psycho82 (16. August 2011)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> @Psycho: Sicher hinten NN? Würd den Albert lassen oder vllt. sogar vorne MM und hinten FA? Das aber als maximum. Die Kombi schwebt mir im Kopf zur Zeit.



@PoHinterDenSattelSchieber

Meine Überlegungen waren mit dem GC auch mal Touren zu fahren und daher ist der Nobby Nic für mich hinten eine gute Alternative. 
Die Überlegungen die GeorgeP anführt decken sich mit denen, welche ich mir auch im Vorfeld gemacht habe.

@GoergeP
Sicherlich hast du recht, dass ein aufgebauter LRS von einem fachkundigen Laufradbauer - von denen es noch den ein oder anderen hier im Forum gibt -  meistens einen klasse LRS hervobringt, den ich, wenn ich einen LRS einzeln kaufe auch immer einem System-LRS vorziehen würde - zumindest ab einer bestimmten Preisklasse!

Da ich das GC jedoch mit meinen Änderungen im Gesamtpaket bei Rose order, bedien ich mich aus dem dortigen Parts, welches für mich günstiger ist als noch ein individuellen LRS zusammenstellen zu lassen.  

Die serienmäßigen DT Swiss M 1700 Tricons am GC6 habe ich tauschen lassen, da die Maulweite beim DT 19,5mm beträgt, was wohl nicht ganz so optimal für 2,4 Reifen ist und die Servicearbeiten am DT Swiss doch etwas komplizierter sein sollen, da die Speichen zusätzlich verklebt werden und ein zentrieren nur mit Spielzalwerkzeug und erhitzen der Speichennippel möglich ist und ggf. an ein DT-Swiss-Center eingeschickt werden müssen.

Die Easton Haven gab es für einen geringen Aupreis, der einen individuellen LRS-Aufbau vorerst nicht lohnend machen würde. Sie haben 21mm Maulweite, zentrieren ist wohl auch unproblematisch und optisch gefallen sie mir noch ganz gut - daher für erstmal ein System-LRS.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## -MIK- (16. August 2011)

Zur Reifenfrage: Ich habe keinen allzu großen Unterschied zwischen Nobby Nic und Fat Albert feststellen können. Erst als ich auf die Minions gewchselt habe, konnte ich einen etwas schwereren Trainingswiderstand spüren.  Dafür hält das Ding Berg ab alles.

Egal was ihr macht, nehmt nicht dies 3ply Grütze. Am Anfang habt ihr den sahningsten Grip aber wehe die obere weichere Schicht ist dahin, dann ist der Grenzbereich egal ob Nobby oder Fat von jetzt auf gleich überschritten.


----------



## Stachel (16. August 2011)

Habe heute zugeschlagen Granite Chife 4 ist bestellt. Wartezeit ca. 6 Wochen.
Farbe Weiß-Braun
Federweg150 mmDämpferFox RP23 Boost Valve 2012GabelFox Talas RLC FIT 150 mm, 15 mm SteckachseSteuersatzFSA Gravity SX ProLaufradsatzDT Swiss M 1600ReifenSchwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4ZahnkranzShimano XT 2012 black shadowTretlagerShimano XT 2012 black shadowUmwerferShimano XT 2012 black shadowSchaltwerkShimano XT 2012SchalthebelShimano XT 2010BremsenFormula RX 203/180PedaleShimano SPD PD-M 647SattelstützeSyncros FR 2 pieces 2012 350mmSattelSyncros AM black desine 2012LenkerSyncros FR 690 mm 20 mm rise, 31,8 mmVorbauSyncros AM FarbenPyrite Brown/Pearl White


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (16. August 2011)

Kann Eure Einwände durchaus nachvollziehen

Ich halte den FA aus Erfahrung trotzdem griffiger und nicht sonderlich schlechter vom Rollverhalten als den NN.

Mit den Maxxis habe ich gedanklich auch schon gespielt. MIK, welche Variante fährst Du?


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (16. August 2011)

Stachel schrieb:


> Habe heute zugeschlagen Granite Chife 4 ist bestellt. Wartezeit ca. 6 Wochen.
> Farbe Weiß-Braun
> Federweg150 mmDämpferFox RP23 Boost Valve 2012GabelFox Talas RLC FIT 150 mm, 15 mm SteckachseSteuersatzFSA Gravity SX ProLaufradsatzDT Swiss M 1600ReifenSchwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4ZahnkranzShimano XT 2012 black shadowTretlagerShimano XT 2012 black shadowUmwerferShimano XT 2012 black shadowSchaltwerkShimano XT 2012SchalthebelShimano XT 2010BremsenFormula RX 203/180PedaleShimano SPD PD-M 647SattelstützeSyncros FR 2 pieces 2012 350mmSattelSyncros AM black desine 2012LenkerSyncros FR 690 mm 20 mm rise, 31,8 mmVorbauSyncros AM FarbenPyrite Brown/Pearl White



Huaa, noch einer aus dem fast schon "Lokal-Forum Bergisch Land - Ruhrpott" 

Glückwunsch!


----------



## GeorgeP (16. August 2011)

@ psycho82

kann deine arumente nachvollziehen!

@ MIK

Hat sich seit Mod. 2011 geändert, darum hab ich da jetzt keine bedenken. Zumahl ich auch tubeless fahren will und die abdichterei mit schwalbe sehr gut klappt. Desweiten sind die reifen von maxxis einfach zu schwer.

Sollte ich irgendwann mal nur noch mit dem lift berg hoch fahren, werd ich drüber nachdenken 

Auf die orginalern DT Swiss M1900 mach ich sogar RaRa und RoRo drauf, für die schnelle feierabendrunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (16. August 2011)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> . MIK, welche Variante fährst Du?



2,5" Minion DH Front und Rear, Mischung 42a Super Tracky vo/hi
und
2,5" Minion Swampthing Front und Rear, Mischung 42a Super Tracky vo / 60a hi

Die Dinger kleben am Boden wie Kleister, in Verbindung mit dem DHX Air Dämpfer, saugt sich das Bike förmlich in den Boden. Natürlich musst Berg auf ein wenig mehr trampeln aber hey, das gibt nur Muckis und irgendwann isset egal.



GeorgeP schrieb:


> @ MIK
> 
> Hat sich seit Mod. 2011 geändert, darum hab ich da jetzt keine bedenken. Zumahl ich auch tubeless fahren will und die abdichterei mit schwalbe sehr gut klappt. Desweiten sind die reifen von maxxis einfach zu schwer.



Stimmt, darüber hatten wir gesprochen.

Tubless ist ja weniger vom Reifen, mehr von der Felge abhängig. Bei meinen Mavics kommt einfach ein anderes Ventil drauf, anderes Felgenband rein, Tubless Reifen drauf und Feuer. 

Müsste bei den DTs aber doch auch gehen.

Zum Gewicht: wird für mich wie gesagt überbewertet, für mich ist der Grip entscheidend und davon soviel wie möglich bitte.


----------



## GeorgeP (17. August 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Müsste bei den DTs aber doch auch gehen.
> 
> Zum Gewicht: wird für mich wie gesagt überbewertet, für mich ist der Grip entscheidend und davon soviel wie möglich bitte.


 
Mit rimstrip geht das auch bei den DT`s, da die aber bei mir zum feierabend LRS degradiert werden, bleiben sie so wie sie sind.

Zum gewicht, siehe meine signatur


----------



## -MIK- (17. August 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Zum gewicht, siehe meine signatur



Jetzt bin ich aber verdutzt:



GeorgeP schrieb:


> ...Desweiten sind die reifen von maxxis einfach zu schwer.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. August 2011)

Preise waremn ja eben mal ganz schÃ¶n weit oben. XT Kurbel 531â¬ 


Ist das bei den Tricon LaufrÃ¤dern wirklich so mies wenn ne Speiche kaputt geht?

Ich denk das wÃ¤re dann wohl eine Ausnahme wenn sich soÂ´ne Felge verabschiedet oder?!

Edit: Ist die 2012er XT Kurbel schwarz oder die polierte Version bzw. kann man das optional wÃ¤hlen?


----------



## GeorgeP (17. August 2011)

nö, hab gerade mal nachgeschaut. Alles beim alten ..


----------



## psycho82 (17. August 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Ist das bei den Tricon Laufrädern wirklich so mies wenn ne Speiche kaputt geht?
> 
> Ich denk das wäre dann wohl eine Ausnahme wenn sich so´ne Felge verabschiedet oder?!



Also grundsätzlich habe ich nichts gegen DT-Swiss-LRS, habe in meinen CC und Marathonbike selbst ein DT Swiss XCR 1.5 und  ein DT Swiss XCR 1.7 im Einsatz. Diese kann man ohne weiters selber warten und zentrieren (was auch schon notwendig war - hatte ich bisher bei jedem LRS). Trotzdem war ich damit bisher zufrieden.


Beim den Tricons benötigt man einen speziellen Speichenschlüssel, den mal wohl mittlerweile auch Online bekommt, dazu sind die Speichen verklebt und zum zentrieren müssen die Nippel erhitzt werden und dann kann man 5 Sekunden dran arbeiten, dann ist wieder erhitzen angesagt. DT-Swiss rät wegen Garantie etc. das Zentireren bei einem DT-Swiss-Service-Center durchführen zu lassen, was bedeutet, dass der LRS eingeschickt werden muss. 

Hier gibt es genug Lesestoff zu den Tricons:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=453827

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=476943&highlight=tricons

Über die Qualität der Tricons kann ich persönlich keine Aussage treffen,die könnte durchaus klasse sein oder auch nicht.  Die "Wartungsfreundlichkeit" und die Maulweite, war der Grund warum ich keine Tricons wollte.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. August 2011)

Ist völlig verständlich. Ein LRS sollte schnell gewartet sein und nicht erst hin und her geschickt werden. Außerdem sollte man eine Ersatzspeiche beim örtlichen um die Ecke bekommen.
Gut zu wissen, Danke!!


----------



## GeorgeP (18. August 2011)

MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHAAAAAAAA


Mein Bike ist fertig ich kann es abholen 

bis später


----------



## psycho82 (18. August 2011)

Na dann - 

Herzlichen Glückwünsch und viel Spaß mit dem GC

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (18. August 2011)

Hau rein Georgi....


----------



## MettiMett (18. August 2011)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß! Berichte ordentlich um uns die Wartezeit zu erleichtern ;-)


----------



## MettiMett (18. August 2011)

Mal ne andere Sache. Ich habe mich für den Xtreme Pedalsatz entschieden. Brauche ich da noch extra was für die Montage wenn das Bike kommt?


----------



## Alex-F (18. August 2011)

Hoffe mal das die A3 frei ist, wir haben letzten Freitag ne Stunde da gestanden


----------



## psycho82 (18. August 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Sache. Ich habe mich für den Xtreme Pedalsatz entschieden. Brauche ich da noch extra was für die Montage wenn das Bike kommt?



Welche Xtreme-Pedale sind es den?

Je nach Pedale benötigst du einen Pedalschlüssel oder einen Sechskant (meistens 8er - kommt auf die Pedale an).
Gewinde fetten oder mit Montagepaste einschmieren!

HIer noch eine Anleitung: http://www.fahrradreparatur.net/pedale-montieren-abschrauben-wechsel/

Gruß

Benny


----------



## psycho82 (18. August 2011)

Sorry, aber ich muss nun mal ganz kurz vom Thema GC abschweifen, da hier doch einige aus dem Ruhrpott vertreten sind, wollte ich mal anfragen, ob der Ein oder Andere schonmal den Ruhrpott-Cross gefahren ist: 

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/ruhrpott-cross.35963.2.htm

Würde die Strecke gerne in den nächsten Wochen als Eintagestour ggf.auch Zweitagestour mit meinem Marathonbike in Angriff nehmen.

Lohnt sich die Strecke?
Wie Anspruchsvoll ist die Strecke?
Gibt es irgendwelche Tipps dazu?

Antworten gerne per PN, da die Sache ja eigentlich am Thema GC vorbei geht.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (18. August 2011)

Hatte ich auch gelesen, auf alle Fälle interessant. Für uns aber erst was ab Oktober oder so, haben grad erst Bikes bekommen, arbeiten noch an Kondition


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (18. August 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> Mein Bike ist fertig ich kann es abholen
> ...



BILDER!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich hoffe auf morgen, dann könnte ich Samstag hoch flitzen udn abholen


----------



## GeorgeP (18. August 2011)

So, wie versprochen gibt es bilder.
Einmal an der waage, 13,18Kg ohne pedale, das nächste bild an der waage gibt es wenn die neuen laufräder montiert sind.

das beste ist, mein bike ist schon seit dem 16.08. fertig gewesen. Die abhol email ist aber bei mir auf der arbeit gelandet, ich habe doch urlaub 
Das abholen lief alles sehr unkompliziert und ich war auch wieder ruckzug auf der bahn.
Blöd nur das ich meine rechnung sowie meine cam hab auf dem parkplatz liegen lassen.
Naja kann ich mir dann morgen abholen kommen 
Das bike ist klasse verarbeitet, sowie man es sich wünscht. An alle die noch warten, es lohnt sich, ihr bekommt echt nen klase bike !



Bis jetzt geändert.
Answer Lenker
Wellgo MG1 Ti pedalle
Crankbrother Griffe
Schwarze XT kurbel, brauch ich für mein ego 
RS Reverb


----------



## Trialbiker82 (18. August 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!!!!!!!!

Wünsch dir viel Spaß beim Trailsurfen


----------



## psycho82 (18. August 2011)

@GeorgeP

Sieht wirklich klasse aus

Bin schon gespannt auf das Gewicht nach dem Abschluss der Umbauarbeiten!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (18. August 2011)

George, dicken Glückwunsch. Ich werd hier total fic...kerig

Ich hoffe auf die eMail morgen. Du glaubst net wie schnell ich Samstag früh um 09.30 auffer Matte steh


----------



## MettiMett (18. August 2011)

@ Benny 

Danke!  Extreme WCR B58

@ Gorge

Nice Bike! Kann es kaum noch erwarten!


----------



## -MIK- (19. August 2011)

Boah, die schwarze XT Kurbel macht ja mal richtig was her!! Freut mich für Dich, dass das Warten ein Ende hat. Samstag oder Sonntag bei mir?


----------



## Alex-F (19. August 2011)

Sehr chic. 
Der Laden ist schon geil, bin letzte Woche auch alles probegefahren was die da rum stehen hatten. Ist vor allem auch nützlich um parts zu testen, so konnte ich die Hammerschmidt mal live erleben, bald is ja Weihnachten....

Frage: war das gezumpel am Bremskabel vorne schon, oder ist das vom navi/comp?


----------



## GeorgeP (19. August 2011)

@ all

merci, das bike ist wirklich klasse leider gibt es auch ein aber ...
das gibt es dann in nem anderen fred.

An all die noch warten, es lohnt sich auf alle fälle in geduldt zu üben 




-MIK- schrieb:


> Boah, die schwarze XT Kurbel macht ja mal richtig was her!! Freut mich für Dich, dass das Warten ein Ende hat. Samstag oder Sonntag bei mir?


 


Samstag bei dir, ick freu mir 




Alex-F schrieb:


> Frage: war das gezumpel am Bremskabel vorne schon, oder ist das vom navi/comp?


 
Ist vom compi, wird aber noch getauscht gegen mein 2209MHR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (19. August 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> merci, das bike ist wirklich klasse leider gibt es auch ein aber ...
> das gibt es dann in nem anderen fred.



Wattn?


----------



## GeorgeP (19. August 2011)

schaltet nicht vom mittleren blatt aufs kleine, im stand ...

mal sehen wies beim fahren ist.


----------



## MettiMett (19. August 2011)

Bin auch am überlegen wegen der XT Kurbel. Kostet ja nur 20 mehr als die X7.


----------



## GeorgeP (19. August 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Bin auch am überlegen wegen der XT Kurbel. Kostet ja nur 20 mehr als die X7.


 

Du bekommst aber keine schwarze kurbel, außer du bekommst ne 2012 XT


----------



## MettiMett (19. August 2011)

Ist die 2011 Grau? Oder lieber ne X9 nehmen?


----------



## -MIK- (19. August 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> schaltet nicht vom mittleren blatt aufs kleine, im stand ...



Hooch, also "nur" ne Einstellung.  Aber was heißt im Stand, ist kein Gang mehr da oder löst der Trigger aber der Umwerfer regt sich nicht?


----------



## MettiMett (19. August 2011)

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-deore-xt-tretlager-hollowtech-ii-fc-t781-515931/aid:515935

Das ist sie doch ;-)


----------



## GeorgeP (19. August 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-deore-xt-tretlager-hollowtech-ii-fc-t781-515931/aid:515935
> 
> Das ist sie doch ;-)


 
das ist schon die 2012 




-MIK- schrieb:


> Hooch, also "nur" ne Einstellung.  Aber was heißt im Stand, ist kein Gang mehr da oder löst der Trigger aber der Umwerfer regt sich nicht?


 

Mit im stand meine ich hinterrad in der luft, schalten tut alles nur die kette fällt nicht aufs kleine blatt


----------



## MettiMett (19. August 2011)

Dann werde ich mir mal überlegen ob ich auch ne XT Kurbel nehme oder doch die X9.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (19. August 2011)

ich steh halt auf shimano, ist ne reine geschmacksfrage


----------



## MettiMett (19. August 2011)

Ja ich eigentlich auch, aber wollte mal Komplett X9 ausprobieren.Allerdings muss ich sagen das der Preis und das Design der XT Kurbel sehr verlockend ist.


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (19. August 2011)

Jungs, Geduld is ja nich unbedingt mein zweiter Vorname: 

Mein Bestellstatus wechselte gestern Nachmittag iwann während ich dem Klettern fröhnte auf "Vorbereitung zum versand". Ich hole das Bike ja jedoch selbst ab. 

Wie lange dauert es bis ich die Info bekomme: Bike is abholbereit!Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## MettiMett (19. August 2011)

Wann hast bestellt?


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (19. August 2011)

Am 19.07. Es wird ja schon zum Versand vorbereitet. Frage is halt wie lange es dauert bis es dann abholbereit ist. 

Ach, ich bin einfach viel zu ungeduldig...


----------



## GeorgeP (19. August 2011)

ANRUFEN !

Sonst bekommst dein bike erst nächste woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (19. August 2011)

Hab ich ja schon, da ich über die Meldung verwundert war. Bin ja selbstabholer.
Sie meinte könnte sein dass die Mail heut noch kommt. Wollt nur mal frage wie lang Ihr gewartet habt...

Oh, Handy blinkt. Mail...Ach, scheiss Facebook


----------



## Alex-F (19. August 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> schaltet nicht vom mittleren blatt aufs kleine, im stand ...
> 
> mal sehen wies beim fahren ist.


 
Bei unserem Verdita ist die Schaltung auch nicht richtig eingestellt, muss ich nochmal mit hin.


----------



## GeorgeP (19. August 2011)

So kurze seerunde gemacht, schaltung arbeitet tip top 

das bike ist kein vergleich zu meinem alten Cube. 3Kg mehrgewicht und die 2,4 reifen tuen ihr restliches dazu. Also auf asphalt muß man schon ganz schön trapeln.

Aber man kauft sich ja kein AM+ um auf asphalt seine runden zu drehen.

Das teil macht einfach nur riesig 

So und hiermit bin ich aus dem wartezimmer raus ...

Cheers
George


----------



## Alex-F (19. August 2011)

Schön zu hören 

Ick find die seerunde mit 2.4rern eigentlich ganz nett, mit den Big bettys brauch ich nichtmals klingeln


----------



## psycho82 (19. August 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Strebenumfang die Kettenstrebe hat?
> 
> Würde mir gerne einen individuellen Kettestrebenschutz anfertigen lassen.
> 
> ...



@GoergeP

Könntest du bitte den Kettenstrebenumpfang ausmessen und mir das Ergebnis mitteilen?

Gruß

Benny


----------



## psycho82 (19. August 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Bei unserem Verdita ist die Schaltung auch nicht richtig eingestellt, muss ich nochmal mit hin.



Hier findest du eine Anleitung, wie du die Schaltung einstellst:
http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/MTB_workshop.htm
Ist im Regelfall schnell erledigt.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Alex-F (19. August 2011)

Wollte das eigentlich in Bocholt machen lassen, nur weil wir's ja letzte Woche erst gekauft haben. Aber ja, hast recht, ich schau mir das mal an  danke für den Link.


----------



## -MIK- (19. August 2011)

Naaaah, dafür extra nach Bocholt ist mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen... Das kannst auch für nen 5er im lokalen Bikeladen machen lassen, haste Zeit, Sprit und Autoverschleiß gespart.


----------



## GeorgeP (19. August 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> @GoergeP
> 
> Könntest du bitte den Kettenstrebenumpfang ausmessen und mir das Ergebnis mitteilen?
> 
> ...


 
Sind 10  cm am stärksten durchmesser


----------



## GeorgeP (19. August 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Bei unserem Verdita ist die Schaltung auch nicht richtig eingestellt, muss ich nochmal mit hin.


 

Wenn du zeit hast mach ich dir das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (19. August 2011)

Klar gerne, so Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe wär wahrscheinlich das beste


----------



## psycho82 (19. August 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Sind 10  cm am stärksten durchmesser




Vielen vielen Dank!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## psycho82 (19. August 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Extreme WCR B58



HAbe mir die Pedale mal auf der Roseseite angesehen - Montage sollte mit Standard-Pedalschlüssel (15er), aber auch mit einem Sechskant (vermutlich 8er) funktionieren.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Stachel (20. August 2011)

Rechenfehler???

Habe letzte woche das Granite Chief 4 bei Rose gekauft, für 1797,00  und habe mich schon gefragt das es billiger ist als mit der Scram X9 Gruppe. Jetzt ist es für 1979,00  drin!!! 
Vieleicht auch nur ein top Angebot, 15% Off sind aber 1979,00 !!!!
Egal ich bin froh es so günstig bekommen zu haben!
Gruß


----------



## Alex-F (20. August 2011)

War es ein Ausstellungsstück? Das verdita green 6 haben wir für 2100 bekommen, weil wir das ausm laden genommen haben.


----------



## Stachel (20. August 2011)

Nein!


----------



## Alex-F (20. August 2011)

Dann hat sich wohl wer vertippt, auch nicht schlecht


----------



## GeorgeP (20. August 2011)

Na das nenn ich mal nen positiven vertipper, wenns denn einer war !


----------



## MettiMett (20. August 2011)

Vielen Dann @ Benny. Ist dieser denn bei der Lieferung dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (20. August 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Vielen Dann @ Benny. Ist dieser denn bei der Lieferung dabei?


 
Du meinst den kettenstrebenschutz?

Der ist dabei


----------



## MettiMett (20. August 2011)

Nein der Pedalschlüssel


----------



## M.Finken (20. August 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Nein der Pedalschlüssel




Hi, in diesen Video wird gezeigt wie das bike bei dir ankommt: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc4sHbMQIDA&feature=player_embedded"]Rose - Endmontage MTB.mp4      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MettiMett (20. August 2011)

Ja das kenne ich, aber trifft das auch auf meine gewählten Pedale zu?


----------



## -MIK- (20. August 2011)

Ansonsten 15er Maul und Feuer. Zur Not geht auch ein Engländer. Müssen ja nicht mit 120nm angeknallt werden.


----------



## psycho82 (20. August 2011)

@MettiMett,

kann dir leider nicht sagen, ob das Rose ggf. mit Werkzeug ausgeliefert wird - habe mir darum nie Gedanken gemacht, da ich eigentlich die Werkzeuge für die Bikewartung/Aufbau habe.

Falls du kein passendes Werkzeug (Pedalschlüssel oder Sechskant) besitzt, beachte den Tipp von -MIK- mit den Alternativwerkzeugen. 

Da du aber auch in Zukunft immer mal wieder Werkzeug benötigen wirst -zumindest wenn du nicht jedesmal einen Werkstatttermin machen willst - würde ich mir an deiner Stelle ein wenig Werkzeug zulegen. 
Für den Gelegenheitsschrauber und für den Anfang reicht so etwas in der Art m.M. nach aus: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-werkzeugkoffer-all2gether-ii/aid:228724

Ggf. irgendwann noch mit Drehmomentschlüsseln ergänzen.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (20. August 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch gelesen, auf alle Fälle interessant. Für uns aber erst was ab Oktober oder so, haben grad erst Bikes bekommen, arbeiten noch an Kondition



Nochmal kurz zum Ruhrpott-Cross, habe noch ein wenig im Internet recherchiert und werde zeitnah, innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen - wenn es beruflich passt -, die Strecke wohl mal in Angriff nehmen, werde das Ganze aber erstmal probieren als ausgedehnte Tagestour durchzuziehen.

Sollte die Strecke gefallen, werde ich sie wohl Ende September/Anfang Oktober nochmals mit meiner besseren Hälfte als 2 Tagestour in Angriff nehmen. 

Falls du Interresse an weiteren Infos zur Strecke hast, sende ich sie dir gerne nach der ersten Ruhrpott-Tour per PN.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Alex-F (20. August 2011)

Hey wenn deine Holde auch fährt könnte man auch zu viert fahren. Sag auf alle Fälle Bescheid wenn's soweit ist.


----------



## psycho82 (20. August 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Hey wenn deine Holde auch fährt könnte man auch zu viert fahren. Sag auf alle Fälle Bescheid wenn's soweit ist.



Die Tour könnten wir gerne auch zu viert fahren. Infos kommen dann noch.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. August 2011)

Ist das eigentlich möglich die schwarze XT Kurbel verbauen zu lassen
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-deore-xt-tretlager-hollowtech-ii-fc-m780/aid:515740
auch wenn sie nicht im Konfigurator gelistet ist?


----------



## Stachel (21. August 2011)

Bei mir war es so das sie die 2012 xt kurbel verbauen müssen da sie die alte xt serie garnichtmehr vorrätig jatten, da konnte ich dann auch die schwarze wählen! Allerdings war ich bei rosenselbst und habe bestellt


----------



## MettiMett (21. August 2011)

Werde sie wohl auch noch nehmen. 20 mehr oder?


----------



## MettiMett (23. August 2011)

XT ging nicht also X9 gewählt.

Welchen Getränkehalter würdet Ihr fürs GC empfehlen?


----------



## Bul (23. August 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> XT ging nicht also X9 gewählt.
> 
> Welchen Getränkehalter würdet Ihr fürs GC empfehlen?




Einen wo du die Flasche von der Seite reinschieben kannst. Habe mir damals den teuren aus Carbon bei Rose gekauft. Specialized hat aber auch ganz gute.


----------



## MettiMett (23. August 2011)

Von oben geht nicht?


----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Von oben geht nicht?


 

geht schon, aber nur mit gewalt. hab mir ein side cage halter beim freundlichen chinesen bestellt 

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (23. August 2011)

Hast ma nen Link? Wollte max 10 ausgeben...


----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2011)

hab hier BESTELLT bekommst 2 stück aus carbon für 9 euro. Lieferzeit sind so knapp 4 wochen.


----------



## MettiMett (23. August 2011)

Thx

Finde den auch nicht schlecht: http://www.fahrradgigant.de/Fahrradzubehoer/Trinkflaschen-Halter/Flaschenhalter/BBB-Flaschenhalter-SideCage-swmatt::18669.html


----------



## wellness_28 (23. August 2011)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, ob die 150 mm Sektor RL im Granite Chief 1 eine Coil- oder Air-Gabel ist ?


----------



## MettiMett (23. August 2011)

Coil meine ich...


----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2011)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, ob die 150 mm Sektor RL im Granite Chief 1 eine Coil- oder Air-Gabel ist ?


 

ist ne coil (2012 Mod.) aber erst im oktober verfügbar


----------



## MettiMett (23. August 2011)

Und so lang ist noch die 2011er dran wa...


----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Und so lang ist noch die 2011er dran wa...


 

es gibt keine 2011 sektor mehr, deswegen hab ich ja auch eine revelation 2012 rein bekommen.
Weil noch 10 wochen warten ging ja mal gar nicht


----------



## MettiMett (23. August 2011)

Ah ok. Meins soll bis zum 22.9 fertig sein. In meinem letzten Auftrag war irgend ne 2012er drin, nur jetzt sehe ich keine mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (24. August 2011)

Rock Shox Sektor RL 2012. Stand 16.8.11


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (24. August 2011)

Sooo, die ersehnte Mail ist gerade gekommen, mein Bimbo, äääh Jimbo ist fertig.

Ich verabschiede mich aus'm Wartezimmer.

Bilder folgen natürlich.

Micha


----------



## GeorgeP (24. August 2011)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> Sooo, die ersehnte Mail ist gerade gekommen, mein Bimbo, äääh Jimbo ist fertig.
> 
> Ich verabschiede mich aus'm Wartezimmer.
> 
> ...


 

dann wirds zeit für ne lokalrunde 

dann viel spaß mit dem neuen teil und bilder wollen wir sehen 

Cheers
George


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (24. August 2011)

Ich frag vorsichtshalber nochmal: Lokalrunde oder Lokal-Runde? 

Ah ne, war beides, ne??


----------



## GeorgeP (24. August 2011)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> Ich frag vorsichtshalber nochmal: Lokalrunde oder Lokal-Runde?
> 
> Ah ne, war beides, ne??


 

sowohl als auch ist dann angedacht


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (24. August 2011)

Jut, is vorgemerkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (24. August 2011)

Ich hätte da den ultimativen Fahrwerkstesttrail anzubieten.


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (24. August 2011)

Okeee, erstmal das Fahrwerk einfahre und an den Bock gewöhnen ;o)


----------



## -MIK- (24. August 2011)

Davon rede ich ja....


----------



## psycho82 (26. August 2011)

So eben gelesen, dass mein GC seit heute in der Montage ist

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MettiMett (26. August 2011)

Glückwunsch! Wann bestellt?


----------



## psycho82 (27. August 2011)

Hab in der 32 KW bestellt - glücklicherweise waren aber wohl alle zu ändernden Parts (Antrieb, LRS, Reifen, Sattelstütze, etc) bereits auf Lager. 

Bei Bestellung wurde mir gesagt, dass ich Mitte/Ende September mit der Auslieferung rechnen könne, daher freu ich mich schonmal riesieg über die gestrige Mail.

Bin aber allgemein auch sehr begeistert, was Rose für einen Service bietet!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## psycho82 (27. August 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> So, wie versprochen gibt es bilder.
> Einmal an der waage, 13,18Kg ohne pedale, das nächste bild an der waage gibt es wenn die neuen laufräder montiert sind.



@GeorgeP

Hast du schon Bilder mit dem neuen LRS? - Hab sie gerade im Leichtbauforum gesehen

Wieviel kg hat dein GC nun komplett?

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MettiMett (27. August 2011)

32KW hatte ich auch bestellt, aber hab noch nix weiter gehört...


----------



## psycho82 (27. August 2011)

Denke es liegt auch ein bischen an der Lieferfähigkeit der Parts bzw. welche Parts bei Rose auf Lager sind, was geordert werden muss, usw.! 

War aber auch überrascht, dass es so zügig geht 

Wünsche dir, dass deine Wartezeit nicht zu lange wird.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MettiMett (27. August 2011)

Vielen Dank. Ich werde am Montag mal in Bocholt anrufen. Habe nur ein paar Parts ändern lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (27. August 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> @GeorgeP
> 
> Hast du schon Bilder mit dem neuen LRS? - Hab sie gerade im Leichtbauforum gesehen
> 
> ...


 
Das gewicht ist geil , gell 

Ne ich habs noch nicht an der waage gehabt, es fehlt leider der abschlußring für die kassette. BOR hat da wohl was eigenes. Das teil von shimano passt leider nicht.

Sobald das hinterrad drinne ist gibt es bilder und das aktuelle gewicht sowie eine teileliste !

Cheers
George


----------



## psycho82 (27. August 2011)

@MettiMett
Also, wenn sie alle Teile da haben und auch die Montagekapazitäten vorhanden sind, dann erhälst du eh eine automatische E-Mail, wenn das Rad montiert wird, von daher würde ich an deiner Stelle einfach noch abwarten. 

Mir wurde bei Bestellung mitgeteilt das ich das GC erst Mitte/Ende September erhalten werde - dass es nun schneller geht freut mich, jedoch wäre der spätere Termin für mich auch absolut in Ordnung gewesen, denn der wurde mir ja schließlich auch bei Bestellung mitgeteilt.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Alex-F (27. August 2011)

Wie George und Leichtbau? Jetzt doch Koks oder wie?


----------



## psycho82 (27. August 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Das gewicht ist geil , gell
> 
> Ne ich habs noch nicht an der waage gehabt, es fehlt leider der abschlußring für die kassette. BOR hat da wohl was eigenes. Das teil von shimano passt leider nicht.
> 
> ...



Der LRS gefällt
Freue mich auf die Bilder und Teileliste!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MettiMett (27. August 2011)

Habe allerdings auch keine email bekommen, dass ich bezahlt habe...


----------



## psycho82 (27. August 2011)

Kann dir leider nicht sagen, ob man bei Vorkasse noch eine E-Mail erhält

Hab mein Bike in Bocholt bestellt und hole uas auch direkt dort ab.


----------



## MettiMett (27. August 2011)

Ok danke. Naja Geduld war noch nie meine Stärke ;-)


----------



## GeorgeP (27. August 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Der LRS gefällt
> Freue mich auf die Bilder und Teileliste!
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 

Als kleiner vorgeschmack, es werden sub 13 

habs gerade mal an der waage gehabt...


----------



## psycho82 (27. August 2011)

Sub 13 hört sich doch super an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (29. August 2011)

So jetzt ist mein Geld bei Rose eingetroffen, allerdings steht in meinem Auftrag jetzt: vorrauss. Liefertermin in ca. 9 Wochen


----------



## ChrisReh (29. August 2011)

@MettiMett

Hast du ohne nachzuhaken bescheid bekommen, dass deine Zahlung eingeganen ist?

Ich habe nämlich nach meiner Bestellung die Zahlungsart auf Vorkasse geändert, überwiesen und dies ROSE auch mitgeteilt, woraufhin gesagt wurde, dass der Buchhaltung bescheid gestoßen wird. Damit dacht ich, die Sache wär gegessen.

Wenn du nu aber ne Bestätigungsmail hattest muss ich dringenst nachfragen ;D

btw: hiermit reihe ich mal in die Warteschlange ein. Granite Chief 2 am 11.08. bestellt, Montagetermin 19.09.  ohwei dauert des lang!

Grüße!


----------



## MettiMett (29. August 2011)

Nein habe angerufen, da ich zwei unterschiedliche Beträge zur Auswahl hatte. Da wurde mir gesagt alles OK und 22.9.11 , aber im Account steht nun in 9 Wochen :-(

Ja das ist lang! Geht mir auch so...


----------



## poischi (29. August 2011)

ooh ich habe heute E-Mail bekommen, dass mein Bike innerhalb von 5-10Tagen fertig ist


----------



## ChrisReh (29. August 2011)

@MettiMett

Na dann werd ich mal vorsichtshalber auch nachhaken, denke aber ich bin so auch auf der sicheren Seite. Normal sollte man meinen, wenn meine angekündigte Überweisung gar nicht einging, dass mein Bearbeiter dann stutzig wird.

An deiner Stelle würd ich den 22.9. ruhig anvisieren.Habe definitiv einmal über das Rose Account system gelesen (tut mir leid, weiß nicht mehr wo. evtl bei den Rose-eigenen Shop-Bewertungen) , dass die dort angegebene Zeit selten stimmt.

Bei mir zum Beispiel stand direkt nach meiner Bestellung Lieferung und Versand in 1 Woche.Das ist seit dem , wie gesagt 11.08. , unverändert geblieben.

Ker Ker Ker, das Ding muss her. Sonst muss ich bis dahin dem Hardtail alles mögliche noch zumuten ;D

ps: Glückwunsch poischi!  

Edit:

Hab grad mal die Rose Service Bewertung für dich durchforstet, MettiMett, und bin auf die Bemerkung gestoßen die ich meinte:

"Auftragsabwicklung sehr lange, widersprüchliche und viele unterschiedliche Lieferterminangaben im Online-Konto zum eigentlichen Auftrag! Von bei der telefonischen Bestellung erwähnten 4-5 Wochen wurden dann locker 7 Wochen!"

Aber nicht entmutigen lassen ;D


----------



## GeorgeP (30. August 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Nein habe angerufen, da ich zwei unterschiedliche Beträge zur Auswahl hatte. Da wurde mir gesagt alles OK und 22.9.11 , aber im Account steht nun in 9 Wochen :-(
> 
> Ja das ist lang! Geht mir auch so...


 

Ich hab auch 6 1/2 wochen warten müssen, ich denke der 22.09. wird bei dir schon hinkommen.

Das warten lohnt auf alle fälle !

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (30. August 2011)

Ja das es sich lohnt wird stimmen, aber desto früher desto besser ;-)

Denn lang ist nicht mehr Zeit zum biken.


----------



## Addo (30. August 2011)

@ChrisReh: Ich habe auch per Vorkasse gezahlt und keine Bestätigungsmail bekommen. Trotzdem ging das Rad in die Produktion. Das sollte also der normale Prozess sein...

Edit: Warte übrigens auf das Verdita Green 4 meiner Freundin.


----------



## MettiMett (30. August 2011)

Und seit wann?


----------



## Addo (30. August 2011)

Bestellt am 11.8. - damals stand auf der Homepage: voraussichtliche Lieferzeit 5 und mehr Wochen.

In der Auftragsbestätigung stand dann: voraussichtliche Fertigstellung bis 13.9.

Und in die Produktion ging es am 25.8.

Passt soweit also alles. Im Online-Konto stand allerdings seit Anfang: Produktion und Versand in einer Woche. Denke mal das ist nicht so aussagekräftig... ;-)


----------



## jdmEP (30. August 2011)

Ich kann allen wartenden nur Mut zu sprechen! Das warten wird mit einem Top Bike belohnt. Ich selber fahre ein Granite Chief 2, und konnte es mit Glück aus dem Laden gleich am nächsten Tag abholen.


----------



## ChrisReh (30. August 2011)

Danke Addo für den Hinweis, dann bin ich beruhigt =)

Vorallem bestätigt das auch meinen Verdacht, dass im Account natürlich nur Schmu steht.

jdmEP: Glückspilz! Ich hab vor meiner Online-Bestellung extra in Bocholt durchgeklingelt und gefragt obs nen Unterschied machen würd wenn ich vorbeikäme, ode richs bestellen würd. Antwort: Nein.  Da hattense wohl keine Granite Chief 2 mehr im Laden =/


----------



## Alex-F (30. August 2011)

Wir wollten eigentlich auch das Verdita Green 4, aber als die im Laden was von Mitte September sagten haben wir das 6er Vorführmodell mitgenommen. Warten geht mal garnicht, vor allem wenn man in Shop schon draufgesessen hat.


----------



## MettiMett (30. August 2011)

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude sagt man ja ;-)


----------



## Mtbler78 (30. August 2011)

Hallo Jungs.Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir auch ein GC zulege,bin dann allerdings auf folgendes Thema gestoßen:http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/0/0/4/8/3/_/large/DSCF8972x.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php%3Fp%3D8250863&usg=__mkiLZfVAJlNF4y0NbBmvNXz71yk=&h=768&w=1024&sz=148&hl=de&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=QIopeHbBSNVW5M:&tbnh=132&tbnw=189&ei=5RZdTuzvBs_KsgaQ95GuDw&prev=/search%3Fq%3Drose%2Bgranite%2Bchief%2B6%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26sa%3DX%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:defficial%26biw%3D1920%26bih%3D899%26tbs%3Disz:l%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=456&page=1&ndsp=45&ved=1t:429,r:44,s:0&tx=94&ty=40
Daher wüsste ich nun gerne (falls jemand von euch einen XT E Type Umwerfer am Rad hat) ob es dieses Jahr die Probleme auch noch gibt oder ob das als behoben abgehakt werden kann.Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## psycho82 (30. August 2011)

Hi, 
schau mal hier das Thema von GeorgeP, sollte daher auch bei den aktuellen 2011 Mod. noch so sein :http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=541683  Vieleicht wird hier ein Lösungsansatz gepostet - mal abwarten...

Alternativ, wenn du erst ordern willst, das Bike mit einem Sram- Umwerfer konfigurieren, hier sollten die Züge vermutlich anders laufen.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (30. August 2011)

Also der Jonalisa hatte da meine ich bei den Bikes der ersten Gen schon moniert, dass die Zugverlegung suboptimal ist. Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, dass ich mit der suboptimalen Zugführung mehrere 1000 km mit dem ersten Zug gefahren bin und noch weiter fahre....


----------



## Ecki78 (30. August 2011)

Ich trag mich hier auch einfach mal ein... Warte nämlich auch auf mein Rosebike. Allerdings wird es ein Count Solo! Ich hoffe damit darf man sich hier auch melden...


----------



## MettiMett (30. August 2011)

Herzlich Willkommen. Wann bestellt?


----------



## Ecki78 (30. August 2011)

Danke! Am 03.08. bestellt und es ist schon in der Produktion. Ich kann es also spätestens nächste Woche abholen.


----------



## Mtbler78 (30. August 2011)

Ok Danke für deine Antwort.George sagte mir per PN dass er schon von Anfang an Schaltprobleme mit dem Umwerfer hatte(denke mal ich darf das mitteilen).Also scheint es wohl definitiv ein Problem zwischen dem XT Umwerfer und dem GC Rahmen zu geben.Ich hoffe das ist mit dem SRAM Umwerfer anders.Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden hier der das GC mit X9,X0 Umwerfer fährt und selbe oder bestenfalls keine Probleme [email protected] Das mit der verlegung ist noch nicht so schlimm,das wo ich mir viel größere Gedanken drüber mache ist dass der Lack von dieser geschlampten Lösung in kürzester zeit vernichtet wird und dies finde ich doch mehr als ärgerlich,denn wir reden hier ja nicht von Baumarkträdern


----------



## psycho82 (30. August 2011)

Hab mein GC mit kompletter X0-Ausstattung geordert, da es zur Zeit noch in der Produktion ist, kann ich noch nicht sagen, wie dort der Zug verlegt ist. 

Falls in der Zwischenzeit keiner eine Rückmeldung zu den Sram-Umwerfern geben kann, dann reiche ich diese nach der Abholung nach.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Mtbler78 (30. August 2011)

Super dann danke ich dir jetzt schon mal


----------



## -MIK- (31. August 2011)

Mtbler78 schrieb:


> dass der Lack von dieser geschlampten Lösung in kürzester zeit vernichtet wird



Kann ich verstehen, ging mir früher auch voll auf den Piss sowas aber soll ich Dir was sagen? Wenn das Bike bestimmungsgemäß eingesetzt wird, dann wirst Du an so vielen Stellen Lack vernichtet haben, dass die kleine Stelle, die man fast gar nicht sieht, vernachlässigbar ist.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin auch immer Fan davon seine Sachen zu schonen, hab eine Menge Stellen abgeklebt und witzigerweise sind genau die Stellen, an denen die Folie aufhört verkratzt. 

Solange die Funktion da ist, soll halt an der Stelle was Lack abgehen.


----------



## GeorgeP (31. August 2011)

Wird hier jetzt was ot, dafür hab ich nen andern fred aufgemacht. Da kann man schön weiter posten. 


Nur als info, bis auf das umwerferproblem bin ich absolut top zufrieden mit dem bike !

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (31. August 2011)

Naja bin ich mal gespannt, habe den X9 Umwerfer dran.

Liefertermin hat vom 22.9 auf den 16.9 gewechselt


----------



## GeorgeP (31. August 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Naja bin ich mal gespannt, habe den X9 Umwerfer dran.
> 
> Liefertermin hat vom 22.9 auf den 16.9 gewechselt


 
siehste, wird alles gut


----------



## MettiMett (1. September 2011)

Wieder einmal Verwunderung bei mir 

Nun steht in meiner Übersicht:

Liefertermin 08.11.2011 (Übersicht) , aberr auch 1.11.11 (Artikel) und voraussichtlich in 10 Wochen (Granite Chief). 

Was hat das alles zu bedeuten??? Check gar nix mehr...


----------



## GeorgeP (1. September 2011)

mach dich nicht verrückt, wenn du am 14.09. keine email von rose bekommst, dann würde ich nochmal nachfragen !

Cheers
George


----------



## ChrisReh (1. September 2011)

Muss euch mal an meiner Freude teilhaben lassen 

Heute ist ne Email reingeschneit, dass mein Bike heute in die - Achtung - ..."Produktionsvorbereitung" geht. (find ich klasse das wort =)  )

Jedenfalls soll mein Bike 5-10 Tage nach erhalt dieser Mail feddich werden. Aaastrein! Das wär wie bei einigen andern hier, früher als erwartet :]


----------



## M.Finken (1. September 2011)

ChrisReh schrieb:


> Muss euch mal an meiner Freude teilhaben lassen
> 
> Heute ist ne Email reingeschneit, dass mein Bike heute in die - Achtung - ..."Produktionsvorbereitung" geht. (find ich klasse das wort =)  )
> 
> Jedenfalls soll mein Bike 5-10 Tage nach erhalt dieser Mail feddich werden. Aaastrein! Das wär wie bei einigen andern hier, früher als erwartet :]




Ich auch 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (1. September 2011)

na wenn eure bikes angekommen sind wollen wir bilder sehen


----------



## MettiMett (1. September 2011)

Glückwunsch und Bilder! Wann habt ihr bestellt?


----------



## Koerk (1. September 2011)

Hab ich ja direkt im falschen Thread geposted .. Naja, dann Reihe ich mich einfach mal ins Wartezimmer mit folgendem SpaÃbringer ein:
*Beef Cake SL 6*

War auch in der Biketown (lÃ¤ppische 36km weg - und ich kann es jedem nur raten, war echt super. Termin mit nem VerkÃ¤ufer gehabt und war einfach nur super). Vermessen wurde ich zwar nicht, aber fand die Beratung top.
Anders als vom Konfigurator empfohlen, habe ich vom VerkÃ¤ufer die RahmengrÃ¶Ãe S nahegelegt bekommen, da ich das Bike ja auch im GelÃ¤nde und in Parks fahren mÃ¶chte und ich mich somit weiter nach hinten wegdrÃ¼cken kann fÃ¼r die Gewichtsverlagerung.

Farblich hab ich von den Bildern her geschwankt, aber als ich in der Biketown war, war ziemlich schnell klar - es MUSS orange/weiÃ sein, man will ja auch auffallen. ^^

Ansonsten geÃ¤ndert wurde:
- 2012er Gabel und DÃ¤mpfer
- 170mm X9 Kurbel mit weiÃen Akzenten
- X0 Umwerfer
- Formula The One in weiÃ (203/180, hier wurde mir von ner 203er Scheibe hinten abgeraten, weil ich nicht "schwer genug" bin als dass die Bremse auf Betriebstemperatur kommen wÃ¼rde)
- Muddy Mary Schlappen drauf
- Straitline Platform Pedale in weiÃ
- Spank Vorbau in weiÃ (wobei der auch nur dazu kam weil die Serie nicht mehr oder sehr spÃ¤t lieferbar war - hier wurde auch kein Aufpreis berechnet)
- Kind Shock Vario i-950

Macht dann einen Endpreis von 2502,10â¬ mit nem Abus Gelenkschloss (passend in weiÃ) - das Fahrrad muss spÃ¤ter ja auch entsprechend gesichert sein. ^^

Und ne Federgabelpumpe gab es fÃ¼r nÃ¶ppes on top.

Ich hatte ja erst Ã¼berlegt wegen nem Radon oder Votec Bike .. bin jetzt letztendlich aber doch heilfroh mich fÃ¼r Rose entschieden zu haben. Der Service und alles waren einfach top!
WÃ¼rde es jederzeit wieder tun ...

Einziger Wehmutstropfen - aktuell in ca. 9 Wochen ist der Liefertermin - in der Bestellung auf der Homepage. (Bestellt wurde das Bike am 24.08. - nachbestellt wurde nur die SattelstÃ¼tze am 29.08. glaube ich)


----------



## ChrisReh (1. September 2011)

Werden dann gemacht :]  

Werden euch aber sicher nicht überraschen, ich hab ein komplettes Normalo GC2 bestellt =) ausgetauscht wird später bei Bedarf 

Ich hab am 10.08. bestellt, im Account steht der 11. weil ich nach der Bestellung die Zahlart geändert hab und so wohl der Auftrag neu eingetragen wurd. 
Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn :  am 10.08.   =)


----------



## MettiMett (1. September 2011)

@ Koerk

Sehr schöne zusammenstellung. Die Farbe ist natürlich geschmackssache, aber im Bike Park passt das ja


----------



## psycho82 (1. September 2011)

Werde mein GC morgen in Bocholt abholen
Freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind auf Weihnachten

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Ecki78 (1. September 2011)

Ich hab mein Count Solo heute abgeholt! Ein geiles Teil! Bilder folgen wenn gewünscht...


----------



## GeorgeP (2. September 2011)

Ecki78 schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Count Solo heute abgeholt! Ein geiles Teil! Bilder folgen wenn gewünscht...


 


Gratuliere, sicher wollen wir bilder


----------



## MettiMett (2. September 2011)

So nun habe ich die Meldung bekommen: voraussichtliche Produktion und Versand in ca. 10 Wochen ( dieser Termin ist unverbindlich und kann sich noch änden )

Bestellt am 13.8. Und Lieferung, wenn es bei dem Termin bleibt, Anfang November. Das sind fast 3 Monate :-(


----------



## GeorgeP (2. September 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> So nun habe ich die Meldung bekommen: voraussichtliche Produktion und Versand in ca. 10 Wochen ( dieser Termin ist unverbindlich und kann sich noch änden )
> 
> Bestellt am 13.8. Und Lieferung, wenn es bei dem Termin bleibt, Anfang November. Das sind fast 3 Monate :-(


 

Na dann bekommst aber schon nen 2012 model

Also ich weiß nicht ob ich solange warten würde, aber bei den anderen herstellern sieht es derzeit auch nicht so rosig aus, da gibt es teilweise sogar lieferzeiten von 7 monaten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (2. September 2011)

Wenn es dabei bleibt werde ich stornieren, denn dann hätte ich auf die 2012er warten können.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (2. September 2011)

Wenn du ein 2012er Modell zu dem reduzierten Preis bekommst ist es doch in Ordnung.
Klar niemand will solang warten aber wie schon gesagt, bei anderen Herstellern ist es oft genauso.
Außerdem macht der MTB Sport auch im Winter Spaß


----------



## MettiMett (2. September 2011)

Die Wartezeit ist trotzdem nicht gerechtfertigt finde ich.


----------



## Addo (2. September 2011)

Also das Verdita meiner Freundin wurde vorhin verschickt. Müsste dann ungefähr eine Woche Wartezeit weniger sein als ursprünglich angegeben...

Viel Glück, dass sich die 3 Monate noch reduzieren!


----------



## MettiMett (2. September 2011)

Danke...


----------



## Koerk (2. September 2011)

Auch von mir viel Glück,
ich bin mit meinen 9 Wochen ja schon bedient... :-D
Hattest du das im Internet oder vor Ort bestellt?


----------



## MettiMett (2. September 2011)

Mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass alle Teile bis auf der Fox Dämpfer vorrätig sind und somit der 22.9 sehr wahrscheinlich als Montagetermin zu erwarten ist. Das beruhigt!

Ich habe am 13.8 Online bestellt.


----------



## GeorgeP (2. September 2011)

du wirst dein bike noch diesen monat bekommen, sagt meine kugel


----------



## MettiMett (2. September 2011)

ok du seist gesegnet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (3. September 2011)

So gerade wieder zurück aus Bocholt, dort war heute Midnight-Shopping - Offnüngzeiten bis 24:00. War eine langer langer Tag und meine bessere Hälfte und ich waren von 15:30 bis ca. 21:30 dort und es wurden ausser dem GC noch so einiges aus dem technischen Sektor und der Bekleidungsabteilung mitgenommen. 

Aber am meisten habe ich mich über das GC gefreut! 
Jetzt heißt es in der Frühe aufstehen, die ersten Einstellungen vornehmen und dann die erste Runde auf den heimischen Trails drehen.

Wenn ich PC-Depp es hinkriege dann folgen auch noch Bilder, danach bin ich dann auch aus dem Wartezimmer raus.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MettiMett (3. September 2011)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Gefährt!


----------



## GeorgeP (3. September 2011)

na das rockt doch mal, gratuliere zum bike 

Bilder müssen sein, sonst wirst mit min. 3 plattfüßen die woche bestraft 

Cheers
George


----------



## Koerk (3. September 2011)

glückwunsch, viel spaß mit der schüssel und her mit den pics ;-)


----------



## psycho82 (3. September 2011)

Hallo,

 also hier die Bilder und Teileliste.​
​Rahmen: Granite Chief, 
Dämpfer: Fox RP23 Boost Valve 2012 (Granite Chief Setup ab 76 kg)
Gabel: Fox Talas RLC FIT 150 mm, 15 mm Steckachse
Steuersatz: FSA Gravity SX Pro
Laufradsatz: Easton Haven schwarz-magnesium (21mm Maulweite)
Reifen: VR Fat Albert Evo Snakeskin 2.4 / HR Nobby Nic Evo Snakeskin 2.4
Zahnkranz: Sram PG 1070
Kurbel: Sram X0 - 3fach gold
Umwerfer: Sram X0
Schaltwerk: Sram X0 gold
Schalthebel: Sram X0 gold
Bremsen: Formula The One 203/180 weiß-gold
Pedale: Xtreme WCR B 124 gold
Sattelstütze: RS Reverb
Sattel: Syncros AM 2012
Lenker: Syncros FR 710 mm 20 mm rise, 31,8 mm - weiß grunge
Vorbau: Syncros FL - weiß grungeTacho:          Sigma Rox 8.0 - weiß
​

Der Fahrbericht bleibt noch offen, da ich heute (zeitlich) mehr geschoben habe als ich gefahren bin. Habe nach ca. 8 km gemerkt, das die Kurbel bei der Montage nicht richtig angezogen wurde und so durfte ich die 8 km dann Nachhause schieben - war schon ein wenig ärgerlich....

Gruß

Benny


----------



## psycho82 (3. September 2011)

@Mtbler78

Bilder zu Zugführung beim X0-Umwerfer gibt es hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=541683

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (3. September 2011)

Schick Schick!!!


----------



## Mtbler78 (3. September 2011)

Psycho hast du vielleicht ne Waage zuhause?Mich würde doch als letztes noch interessieren was das gute Teil denn wiegt.
mfg Mtbler


----------



## psycho82 (3. September 2011)

Da meine Hängewaage defekt ist, musst du dich mit dem Gewicht noch bis Mitte nächster Woche gedulden, bis dahin hab ich Ersatz - Bin auch heiß drauf das Gewicht zu erfahren...

Gruß

Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (4. September 2011)

Gratuliere zu deinem Bike sieht  aus. Bilder an der waage weist ja wo du es posten kannst !

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (4. September 2011)

Nice  Wünsche Dir viel Glück mit dem LRS.


----------



## psycho82 (4. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Nice  Wünsche Dir viel Glück mit dem LRS.



Denke du spielst auf das Lagerproblem bei den ersten Easton Havocs an, oder? Warst glaube auch einer der geplagten - meine zumindest dies irgenwann mal hier gelesen zu haben!?!?

Easton verbaut beim aktuellen Haven andere Lager als bei den ersten Havocs ( - die auch überarbeitet wurden),  aktuell anders gedichtete Lager und auch das Lagerspiel ist nun sehr simpel einzustellen und somit sollten die Lager und  Lagerspielprobleme bei Easton, was bei den Havocs der ersten Serie bestand Geschichte sein.
 Habe vor der Konfiguration auch noch im Netz gesucht und nichts negatives mehr zu den aktuellen Easton LRS gefunden und dies obwohl der LRS doch von eingen Herstellern an verschiedenen Modellen verbaut wird (BMC, Canyon, Cube, etc). Somit waren mir der Easton-LRS aufgrund der der 21 Maulweite und der Wartungsfreundlichkeit (kann man selbst zentrieren) lieber als die alternativen DT Tricons, die man noch nicht mal selbst zentrieren kann und einschicken muss,da die meisten Händler sie nicht warten.

Wie haltbar die aktuellen Easton dann wirklich sind, wird sich dann im Langzeittes zeigen - bin allerdings optimistisch

Gruß

Benny


----------



## -MIK- (4. September 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Denke du spielst auf das Lagerproblem bei den ersten Easton Havocs an, oder? Warst glaube auch einer der geplagten - meine zumindest dies irgenwann mal hier gelesen zu haben!?!?



Ja, habe damals Skf Lager verbaut, alles super!!!

Hoffe aber, dass es wie Du sagst besser geworden ist mit den Neuen!


----------



## Addo (5. September 2011)

So, am Samstag hat der Postbote geklingelt, nachdem das Rad am Freitag Nachmittag verschickt wurde: 450 km über Nacht - ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass die Räder per Express-Sendung verschickt werden...

Also bestellt hatte ich am 11.8. und das Verdita Green kam jetzt dann fast 2 Wochen früher als zuvor angegeben. (Hoffnung für die Wartenden ;-) )

Bis jetzt ist meine Freundin super zufrieden - Bilder folgen demnächst!


----------



## MettiMett (5. September 2011)

Glückwunsch und viele Bilder bitte. Mal sehen wann meins kommt...


----------



## GeorgeP (5. September 2011)

Addo schrieb:


> So, am Samstag hat der Postbote geklingelt, nachdem das Rad am Freitag Nachmittag verschickt wurde: 450 km über Nacht - ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass die Räder per Express-Sendung verschickt werden...
> 
> Also bestellt hatte ich am 11.8. und das Verdita Green kam jetzt dann fast 2 Wochen früher als zuvor angegeben. (Hoffnung für die Wartenden ;-) )
> 
> Bis jetzt ist meine Freundin super zufrieden - Bilder folgen demnächst!


 

Na dann gratulation und bilder wollen wir natürlich auch 

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (5. September 2011)

Hmm ...
Ich frage mich warum mir in der BikeTown gesagt wurde dass der Rahmen auf Lager ist - und in der neuen Auftragsbestätigung (hab mir ne Vario Stütze nachbestellt) "lieferbar ab KW 44/2011" steht... :-(

Mal schauen was Rose dazu zu sagen hat... ^^


----------



## MettiMett (5. September 2011)

Farbe und Größe?


----------



## Koerk (5. September 2011)

Orange/Weiß in S


----------



## MettiMett (5. September 2011)

Einfach mal anrufen oder Email.


----------



## Koerk (5. September 2011)

Hatte jetzt erstmal im Facebook geposted .. aber ein Anruf oder Email ist vielleicht die bessere Wahl. :-D

Danke

Top Service,
kurzer Anruf und jetzt erhalte ich einen Rückruf von demjenigen, der den Auftrag bearbeitet hat. 


// EDIT:

Rätsel gelöst,
die Lieferangabe bezieht sich immer auf Rahmen und Dämpfer -
und für den 2012er Dämpfer gab es noch keinen Liefertermin als ich das Fahrrad bestellt habe,
der ist dann jetzt nachträglich gekommen.
Also heißt es wohl bis Anfang November auf mein Bike warten :-(


----------



## MettiMett (5. September 2011)

Ui das ist hart. Um welchen Dämpfer handelt es sich denn? 

Bei mir ist es auch nur der Dämpfer, der soll zwischen der 37 und 39 KW kommen wurde mir gesagt.


----------



## Koerk (5. September 2011)

DHX Air 5.0..


----------



## MettiMett (5. September 2011)

Na wenne den 2012er bekommst ist es ja eine *kleine* Entschädigung für die lange Wartezeit.

Ich hoffe mal, dass mein Dämpfer bald kommt und ich mein Bike noch diesen Monat erhalte


----------



## Koerk (5. September 2011)

Viel Glück auf jedenfall!

Ja, hätte aber auch den 2011er genommen wenns dafür schneller gehen würde ;-)
Wobei dann ja die Beschichtung nicht zur Gabel gepasst hätte ...
Hoffen wir dass ich in der Anfangszeit vom Semester dann noch genug Zeit finde mit dem neuen Bike ein paar Runden zu drehen - und das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (5. September 2011)

Drück dir die Daumen! Ich hoffe uach, dass meins schnell kommt da ich bald Prüfung habe...


----------



## M.Finken (5. September 2011)

Hi, werde morgen mein BC sl abhollen können , habe am 03,08,11 bestellt. 
Fots gibt es aber erst morgen abend 

gruß


----------



## MettiMett (6. September 2011)

Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Koerk (6. September 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,
du kleiner mieser .... :-D:-D:-D
Dreh für mich mal ne Runde mit. ;-)
Wollte gerade sagen vielleicht komme ich dann mal vorbei wenn ich mein SL auch habe, aber 60km .. wird dann nichts mit ner spontanen Beef Cake Tour. ^^


----------



## psycho82 (6. September 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Der Fahrbericht bleibt noch offen, da ich heute (zeitlich) mehr geschoben habe als ich gefahren bin. Habe nach ca. 8 km gemerkt, das die Kurbel bei der Montage nicht richtig angezogen wurde und so durfte ich die 8 km dann Nachhause schieben - war schon ein wenig ärgerlich....
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Benny



Wegen oben genannter Sache geht das GC am Donnerstag zurück in die Rosewerkstatt. Darf mir einen Tag Urlaub nehmen (Abwicklung auf eigenen Wunsch so schnell wie möglich), aber dafür versuchenh sie das Problem ambulant und schnell zu lösen 
Da das Rad doch ganz neu ist habe ich mich selbst nicht dran gemacht die Kurbel ausseinander zu bauen noch habe ich versucht sie festzuziehen und stattdessen ein Video zu Rose geschickt auf der das die  eiernede Kurbel gut zu erkennen ist. Mir würde mitgeteilt, dass ich das Rad einschicken solle, da geprüft werden muss, welche Auswirkungen der vermutliche Montagefehler habe könnte. Auf meinen Wunsch werde ich das Rad Donnerstag nach Bocholt fahren, wo versucht wird den Fehler zu behebn und ggf. wird die Kurbel und die Lager getauscht.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## -MIK- (6. September 2011)

Was für eine Kurbel ist dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (6. September 2011)

Mik er hat ne Sram X0 drann ....

Also irgendwas ist ja immer mit diesen bikes ....


Cheers
George


----------



## MettiMett (6. September 2011)

Schade ma sagen...


----------



## -MIK- (6. September 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Mik er hat ne Sram X0 drann ....



ABer mal ehrlich, warum hast nicht eben auf der Nichtantriebswelle die 10er Inbus festgezogen und jut is? Oder vertüte ich mich da jetzt?


----------



## psycho82 (6. September 2011)

Hi Mik,

ne Sram-Kurbel ist raltiv einfach zu montieren/demontieren. Habe Sram und Truvativ-Kurbeln noch an drei weiteren Räder im Einsatz.

Da die XO-Kurbel am GC jedoch vor sich hin eiert und einige mm Spiel auf der Rechte Seite hat, kann es sein, dass die Lager einen mitgekriegt haben oder gar die Kurbel selbst, daher habe ich das Video an Rose geschickt, bevor ich irgendwie dran schraube - schließlich ist es ja nicht mein Fehler, wenn die Kurbel nicht richtig montiert wurde.  Auch Rose hat mir mitgeteilt, dass sowohl Lager wie auch Kurbel am Donnerstag genau begutachtet werden. 

Gruß

Benny


----------



## -MIK- (6. September 2011)

Ach herjee, wäre natürlich blöd wenn die Lager einen Weg hätten, kann man das Video mal sehen?


----------



## psycho82 (6. September 2011)

Hi,

da ich ein wenig ein PC-Depp bin, werde ich es mal versuchen, dass Video einzustellen, komme aber frühstens morgen dazu, da ich heute noch länger unterwegs bin.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## -MIK- (6. September 2011)

Einfach bei Vimeo oder youtube hoch laden, den Rest machen die ...


----------



## M.Finken (6. September 2011)

M.Finken schrieb:


> Hi, werde morgen mein BC sl abhollen können , habe am 03,08,11 bestellt.
> Fots gibt es aber erst morgen abend
> 
> gruß



 Bevor ich heute losfahren wollte, habe ich noch mal bei Rose angerufen. Bike ist doch noch nicht so weit, 

Ich kann und will nicht mehr wahrten 

Gruß


----------



## Guent (6. September 2011)

Shit... mein Beileid und wünsche baldige Niederkunft!


----------



## poischi (6. September 2011)

Habt ihr eigentlich "kleine Geschenke" zu eurem Bikekauf bekommen, wenn ihr euer Bike online bestellt habt? Sachen wie Flickzeug oder sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (7. September 2011)

als nicht online käufer hab ich sowas bekommen, satteltasche, schlauch, flickzeug, minnitool, rucksack und eine rose kaffeetasse.


----------



## -MIK- (7. September 2011)

Das gibt es für Selbstabholer.... So war das 2009 zumindest.


----------



## Alex-F (7. September 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> als nicht online käufer hab ich sowas bekommen, satteltasche, schlauch, flickzeug, minnitool, rucksack und eine *rose kaffeetasse*.


 


Also DIE war bei uns nicht dabei


----------



## -MIK- (7. September 2011)

LOL, George.... die Tassen im Wartebereich musst Du wieder zurück stellen.... die sind nicht als Geschenk gedacht...


----------



## Koerk (7. September 2011)

Haha :-D
Ich hab mich schon gefragt was das "Neukunden-Geschenk" auf meiner Auftragsbestätigung ist. 
Vielleicht nimmt Rose die Kaffeetasse ja mit ins Geschenkset wenn ich mein Bike endlich Anfang November abholen kann...

Kann ich mir den Rucksack direkt für die Tour nach Hause füllen ... wobei das im November natürlich fraglich ist, ob das Wetter da mitspielt.


----------



## MettiMett (7. September 2011)

Ist das Neukundengeschenk nicht die Montage und die Versankostenersparnis? ;-)


----------



## GeorgeP (7. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> LOL, George.... die Tassen im Wartebereich musst Du wieder zurück stellen.... die sind nicht als Geschenk gedacht...


 

ups 




Alex-F schrieb:


> Also DIE war bei uns nicht dabei


 

ich bin ja auch ne leeve kääl  (Lieber kerl)


----------



## Koerk (7. September 2011)

Versandkosten Ersparnis .. ich hol das Bike ja sowieso ab. ^^
Montage.. joa, die Kulanz bei den Parts, etc war für mich bisher einmalig.
Ich weiss wohl, dass ich so schnell keinen neuen "Fahrrad- und Zubehörhändler meines Vertrauens" brauche. Bin vom Service und Sortiment einfach begeistert.


----------



## -MIK- (7. September 2011)

Alda, wennu mir als quasi kölsche Jung noch ma dat Kölsche übersetzt..... 

@Koerk: Wie schlechtes Wetter? Wenn Du in Bocholt bist, kauf direkt Regenklamotten, dann gibt es kein schlechtes Wetter mehr.  Ansonsten hier schauen www.active-out.eu und von mir grüßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (7. September 2011)

Halte ich im Hinterkopf, Danke ;-)
Wenn ich mein Bike zahle, Ständer, neue Protektoren und Trinkrucksack mitnehme muss ich mal schauen was der Geldbeutel zu der Idee "Regenklamotten right now" sagt. :-D
Könnte eng werden, ich werd wohl nach und nach "aufrüsten". ;-)


----------



## Alex-F (7. September 2011)

Also ich fänd die im Angebot ja grade ganz sexy http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/the-north-face-hyvent-jacke-potent/aid:452133


----------



## M.Finken (7. September 2011)

Hi,

das neu Kunden Geschenk war bei mir ne kleine Satteltasche letztes Jahr, 
was es zum Bike dazu gibt, kann ich dir dieser Tage sagen. Wenn ich meins abholen kann. 

Hast du schon die Rose Vip karte ? da gibt es für 1 2 Punkte= 2 Cent. Bei einen neuen Fahrrad sind das schon ca 40 


Gruß


----------



## Koerk (7. September 2011)

Jo, der VerkÃ¤ufer hat mir direkt gesagt ich soll die unten beantragen 
Hab ich natÃ¼rlich nicht direkt gewusst was es mit der VIP Karte auf sich hat - und mich dann umso mehr gefreut als ich im Internet nachgelesen hab ...
Sind schonmal 50â¬ for free wegen dem Bike.


----------



## poischi (7. September 2011)

also ich habe folgende dinge noch dazu bekommen, als ich das gestern abgeholt habe:
rose tasse
flickzeug
ersatz-schlauch
tool
dämpferpumpe
trinkflasche
flaschenhalter
satteltasche


----------



## Alex-F (7. September 2011)

Also die Unterschiede finde ich zum Teil schon krass. Dämpferpumpe wurde uns oben extra noh gesagt müssen wir unbedingt kaufen, und Flasche + Halter haben wir auch nicht bekommen 

Meine Freundin hat mir als Überraschung aber Handschuhe bestellt die heute angekommen sind, dabei die Rose Tasse als neukundengeschenk. Also fast ein Ausgleich 

Das mit der VIP Karte ärgert mich aber. Hab ich mir nie durchgelesen weil ich kein Fan von so Karten bin, und drauf hingewiesen hat auch keiner. Bei 2100 Kaufpreis macht das schon nen Unterschied


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (8. September 2011)

Hab die Karte gestern bestellt und Punkte wurden nachträglich raufgebucht. Super service!


----------



## MettiMett (8. September 2011)

Kann mir einer nen Kettenstrebenschutz fürs GC empfehlen?


----------



## Alex-F (8. September 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Hab die Karte gestern bestellt und Punkte wurden nachträglich raufgebucht. Super service!



Das hört sich ja gut an. Dann frag ich da auch mal nach.


----------



## Koerk (8. September 2011)

Also beim Beef Cake SL ist von vornherein einer dabei.. Wie das beim GC aussieht weiss ich nicht, aber frag doch einfach mal bei Rose nach - denke mal die werden dann ja auch auf verschiedene Modelle passen..

Ne Dämpferpumpe hab ich vom Verkäufer geschenkt bekommen. Das mit dem Flaschenhalter und Flasche kann ich mir vorstellen ist auch von Bike zu Bike verschieden - passt ja nicht überall dran.

Die Punkte lassen sich ganz einfach nachbuchen wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, steht glaube ich sogar auf der Homepage - find den Abschnitt aber gerade nicht.


----------



## GeorgeP (8. September 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Kann mir einer nen Kettenstrebenschutz fürs GC empfehlen?


 

ist schon serienmässig verbaut


----------



## MettiMett (8. September 2011)

Das ist aber schön!


----------



## GeorgeP (9. September 2011)

Mal was salz in offene wunden streuen ..

mein bekanter hat sein GC1 in XL vor ca. 3 wochen bestellt. Ist seit gestern abholbereit. 
das ganze mit 2012 gabel und federbein.

Ich frag mich was ich falsch gemacht habe, das ich gute 6 wochen auf mein bike hab warten müssen...

Bilder gibt es morgen von dem Bike


----------



## Koerk (9. September 2011)

Da guck ich doch direkt mal auf der Rose Homepage nach was der aktuelle Liefertermin bei mir sagt. Bei mir ist es ja auch der 2012er Dämpfer der so lange braucht...

YAY, JACKPOT! Immernoch in ca. 8 Wochen


----------



## MettiMett (9. September 2011)

Das frag ich mich auch, warum ich so lange warten muss. @ George

Welcher Dämpfer? @ Koerk

Bei mir steht: Montage und Versand voraussichtlich in einer Woche


----------



## -MIK- (9. September 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ich frag mich was ich falsch gemacht habe, das ich gute 6 wochen auf mein bike hab warten müssen...



Du und der Rest haben vermutlich in den gängigen Größe M und L gekauft, XL dürfte da Niesche sein und vielleicht etwas weniger Andrang sein...

Könnte ich mir zumindest vorstellen, ob das für den Mech nun n Unterschied ist, ob er ne XL oder M Karre zusammen zimmert weiß ich nicht.

Vielleicht waren aber auch einfach alle Teile sofort verfügbar und.... ach naja, immer dran denken, Vorfreude ist die schöneste Freude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (9. September 2011)

Kann sein. Kommt ja drauf an welcher Dämpfer unter anderem.


----------



## GeorgeP (9. September 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Das frag ich mich auch, warum ich so lange warten muss. @ George
> 
> Welcher Dämpfer? @ Koerk
> 
> Bei mir steht: Montage und Versand voraussichtlich in einer Woche


 

Fox 2012



-MIK- schrieb:


> Du und der Rest haben vermutlich in den gängigen Größe M und L gekauft, XL dürfte da Niesche sein und vielleicht etwas weniger Andrang sein...


 
Denke auch das es eher rahmenabhängig ist und nicht unbedingt parts bezogen.

An alle die auf ihr bike warten, durchhalten denn es lohnt sich !


----------



## ChrisReh (9. September 2011)

Mahlzeit Kinder!

Hatte leider leider die letzten Tage ziemlich wenig Zeit und hab daher auch noch nicht hier meinen Status Quo verkÃ¼ndet.

Am Dienstag dem 06.09. bekam ich meine Mail, dass ich das Teil abholen kann.Das war mir dann allerdings leider erst gestern mÃ¶glich, weil die Biketown zuvor nur bis 18:30 die Pforten offen hatte.

Gestern war dann auch nicht mehr drin als ausladen und einkellern. Vorhin hab ich dann die Pedale rangehaun und fÃ¼r viel mehr wird die Zeit heut wieder nicht reichen, ins gelÃ¤nde komm ich heute nimmer.Aber ne runde waldautobahn, auch wenns stark unterm Niveau vom GC is, wird gleich drin sein =).   Bilder folgen!

ps: nochmal fÃ¼rs protokoll.Bestellt am 10. oder 11.08.  (wie mans sieht, zur erinnerung: ich hab die versandart auf abholung geÃ¤ndert woraufhin der auftrag neudatiert wurde)  und verfÃ¼gbar ab dem 06.09.   Find ich top in ordnung =)

pps: was mir grad noch einfÃ¤llt. Habt ihr ne DÃ¤mpferpumpe dabei gehabt? Kumpel hats bei Canyon frei haus bekommen und ich bin gestern auch von ausgegangen , dass das teil im sack is. musste heute feststellen, dass da sleider nicht der fall ist.

Bis denn =)

â¬dit: habs Ã¼berlesen, jemand hatte ja shcon geschrieben, dasser ne dÃ¤mpferpumpe dabie hatte. schmarn -.-
ich hab Ã¼brigens folgendes bekommen:  extreme reifenheber, rose bike tool (son drahtesel leatherman, ihr wisst schon   ), satteltasche und flickzeug.


----------



## Koerk (9. September 2011)

Oh, da war ich wieder zu schnell beim Tippen -
Ich gehe ja mal davon aus, dass am GC der RP23 Dämpfer ist. Am BC sitzt der DHX Air ... insofern ist klar dass da noch ne Lieferverzögerung bei sein kann ... -.-'

Also mir wurde am Telefon gesagt dass es am Dämpfer liegt, der Rahmen ist da. Kann also schon an den Parts liegen und nicht unbedingt an der Rahmengröße.


----------



## MettiMett (9. September 2011)

Bei mir soll es wie gesagt auch am Dämpfer liegen ( RP 23 2012 ab 76kg ). Soll in der 37-39 KW kommen. Mal sehen!!!


----------



## ChrisReh (9. September 2011)

Und schwupps, hier sind die Bilder =) Konnte das Ding natürlich überhaupt nicht ausreizen, aber spaßig war es allemale


----------



## Koerk (9. September 2011)

Glückwunsch 
und tolle Bilder!


----------



## MettiMett (9. September 2011)

Jo von mir auch!


----------



## M.Finken (9. September 2011)

So, 

ich habe gestern abend mein BC Sl abgeholt. Was ein Hammer ding, 
bin aber bis jetzt nur zum einfahren der Bremse gekommen. 

Morgen geht es dann ins Gelände

Alls Bonus gab es bei mir ne Kleine Fahrrad Tasche, Flickzeug, Werkzeug set, und einen Schlauch. Die Dämpfer musste ich selber auf mein Gewicht einstellen. Bin mir da aber noch nicht so sicher mit. Kann mir jemand sagen wie viel Druck ich bei ca 90KG brauche ? Rucksack und so sind schon eingerechnet. 

Morgen gibt es dann Bilder 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (9. September 2011)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß!


----------



## ChrisReh (9. September 2011)

Dank euch für die Glückwünsche, ich drück allen die Daumen, dasse auch bald ihr Bike ins Gelände bringen können =)

Bin auf die Bilder gespannt M.Finken !


----------



## GeorgeP (11. September 2011)

wie versprochen hier das bike von meinem bekanten. Bestellt am 11.08.11 abgeholt am 09.09.11

Man beachte die tollen lenkerhörnchen


----------



## Eksduro (11. September 2011)

...irgendwie meine ich das schonmal in freier wildbahn gesehen zu haben...


----------



## Koerk (11. September 2011)

schickes ding, wobei die hörnchen ja nicht so mein geschmack sind ...

ich bin verwirrt ..
in meinem auftrag steht (auf der rose-hp) lieferung in ca. 8 wochen
versand und produktion [...] in ca. 8 wochen
und in dem kleinen kasten der unten nochmal ist mit dem "fahrrad" (ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine :-D ) steht seit neuestem - also vermutlich seit freitag oder samstag) vorraussichtlicher liefertermin ca. 3 wochen ...

ich hoffe mal montag springt es dann generell auf 3 wochen, da würde ich erstmal nackt durch mein zimmer tanzen. :-D




http://abload.de/image.php?img=bcslmc5i.jpg


----------



## tafit84 (11. September 2011)

ich habe am 10.08. zwei uncle jimbos bestellt. in meiner auftragsbestätigung stand 20.09. als voraussichtlicher liefertermin. auf der hp stand seit samstag letzter woche überall 'in einer woche'. am donnerstag abend stand dann plötzlich 'ihre bestellung wurde versendet' da ... und am samstag hat mich der dhl-mann mit zwei riesen paketen aus dem bett geklingelt .
rose ist wahrscheinlich der einzige versender, der vor dem angestrebten termin liefert... hoffe du musst auch nicht mehr so lange warten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (11. September 2011)

ich denke mal sollte sich das alles angleichen sehe ich das ja morgen. 
wär auf jedenfall ultrafett!


----------



## M.Finken (11. September 2011)

Na , hier mal 2 Bilder vom meinen Rindfleisch Kuchen


----------



## MettiMett (11. September 2011)

Also die Hörnchen sind etwas zu Oldschool finde ich^^

Mal sehen ob mein Status sich morgen von in einer Woche auf in 6 Tagen ändert...


----------



## Alex-F (11. September 2011)

M.Finken schrieb:


> Na , hier mal 2 Bilder vom meinen Rindfleisch Kuchen



Bleiben die Pedale?


----------



## M.Finken (11. September 2011)

Ja sicher, die sind doch super

Ne , da kommen andere. Ich wollte eigentlich die Klick Pedale drang machen, aber die haben richtig Gefressen, jetzt kommen bald Spank Spike Pedale.

Bin mir mir der Farbe aber noch nicht sicher, Orange past zum Fahrrad und Grün gefallen mir am besten.

Gruß


----------



## Koerk (11. September 2011)

Kannst da doch keine grünen Pedale ranklatschen! :-D
Orange oder weiß... ;-)
Wär zumindest mein Geschmack ... an orange hatte ich nicht gedacht und bekomme daher weiße an mein Küchlein.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (12. September 2011)

@ M.Finken: Hast du da nen Spacer drauf (5mm)? Kam der serienmäßig mit oder geordert?

Wenn du die Pedalen wechselst, nimmst dann auch das Rücklicht ab? Das geht ja mal garnicht :kotz: 

Ansonsten 
greetz
Toni


----------



## MettiMett (12. September 2011)

Keiner Veränderung in meinem Account :-(


----------



## MettiMett (12. September 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Keiner Veränderung in meinem Account :-(



Meinte keine...


----------



## M.Finken (12. September 2011)

T0niM0ntana schrieb:


> @ M.Finken: Hast du da nen Spacer drauf (5mm)? Kam der serienmäßig mit oder geordert?
> 
> Wenn du die Pedalen wechselst, nimmst dann auch das Rücklicht ab? Das geht ja mal garnicht :kotz:
> 
> ...



Hi, 

wenn da ein Spacer drauf ist dann ist er serienmäßig, habe aber bis jetzt noch nicht drauf geachtet ob einer da ist oder nicht. 

Das Rücklicht ist momentan nur drang weil, ich ab und zu noch morgens  damit zur arbeit Fahren.  Macht einfach mehr spar als Auto fahren. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (12. September 2011)

Hab auch noch im "oberen" Bereich ca. 7 Wochen -
und unten beim "Fahrrad" ca. 2 Wochen. :-(


----------



## MettiMett (12. September 2011)

Du hattest auch in der 32 KW bestellt oder? Bin mal gespannt wann die Dämpfer kommen, ob vor dem 2012er Granite Chief, oder danach^^


----------



## Koerk (12. September 2011)

34 KW ... kA wann das 2012er GC kommt,
aber die Dämpfer für mein Bike angeblich in der 44. KW :-(


----------



## MettiMett (12. September 2011)

Koerk schrieb:


> 34 KW ... kA wann das 2012er GC kommt,
> aber die Dämpfer für mein Bike angeblich in der 44. KW :-(



Na das ja nochn Zacken hin wa 

Meiner soll zwischen der 35 und 37 kommen, also quasi ab heute 
Bin mal gespannt. So langsam könnte ich es gebrauchen


----------



## Koerk (12. September 2011)

Naja ... EIGENTLICH wollte ich ja sowieso darauf warten, dass bike-discount.de den Ausverkauf der 2011er Bike startet und mir dann das Slide ED 8.0 zulegen ..
GLÜCKLICHERWEISE habe ich mich einfach mal bei Rose für den Newsletter angemeldet und naja ... ich konnte nicht widerstehen. :-D

und bin jetzt wirklich froh darüber.


----------



## MettiMett (13. September 2011)

Ich denk auch, dass Rose eine gute Entscheidung ist. Freu mich jedenfalls schon riesig, aber die warterei nervt langsam doch etwas muss ich sagen.


----------



## Darth (13. September 2011)

Habe mir ein Granite Chief 4 mit kleinen Änderungen bestellt. Dämpfer, Lenker, Vorbau, Gabel sollen von 2012 sein da nicht mehr vorhanden. 12.08.11 geordert, laut gestriger Aussage Versand am 14.09 Nachmittag oder 15.09 Morgens.
Ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## MettiMett (13. September 2011)

Ui nice! Welchen Dämpfer? Bei mir hakt es immer noch beim Dämpfer, da der RP23 noch nicht da ist. Wenn der das ist kann die Produktion starten.


----------



## Darth (13. September 2011)

RP23... dann mit Kashima


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (13. September 2011)

Jo. 76kg aufwärts? Wann in die Produktion gegangen?


----------



## Darth (13. September 2011)

jenau... soll am 14.09 morgens zusammengebastelt werden


----------



## MettiMett (13. September 2011)

Das ist ja ma krass. Habe am 13.8 bestellt, dann bin ich ja vielleicht der nächste


----------



## Darth (13. September 2011)

korrekt 
na ich schrei erst wenn ich mein radl zuhause hab....


----------



## MettiMett (13. September 2011)

Richtig so! Trotzdem schon mal Glückwünsche von mir, dass die warterei bei dir bald ein Ende hat!


----------



## Koerk (13. September 2011)

Ihr verdammten Mistkerle :-D :-D :-D
Glückwunsch vorweg, erzählt mir wenigstens wie es ist wenn man endlich seine Rose in Empfang nehmen kann .. holts wer in der Biketown ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth (13. September 2011)

Danke! Bilder folgen dann !
Ne habe versenden lassen. Bin jedoch mitm "alten" Bike gestürzt und hab mir den Ellbogen angestaucht...somit hab ich frei^^
Leider war es zu spät um es selbst abholen zu können :-(


----------



## -MIK- (13. September 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> RP23... dann mit Kashima



Aaah, Trugschluss.... Kashima gibt es nur für den Aftermarket und nicht als OEM, heißt kannste nur nachkaufen, gibt es aber nicht an den Neubikes.


----------



## GeorgeP (13. September 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> RP23... dann mit Kashima


 


nix kashima, mein bekanter hat auch nur die normale beschitung

Macht aber nix,ist eh mer ein marketing gag!


Wirst auch so viel spaß haben mit dem teil 

Cheers
George


----------



## Alex-F (13. September 2011)

Funktioniert die Gabel denn ohne Fokushima Glasur???


----------



## MettiMett (13. September 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> nix kashima, mein bekanter hat auch nur die normale beschitung
> 
> Macht aber nix,ist eh mer ein marketing gag!
> 
> ...



Schade, sieht nämlich nice aus


----------



## MettiMett (14. September 2011)

Jetzt ma ne Produktions-Email von Rose, das wärs! ;-)


----------



## Koerk (14. September 2011)

Nanu ...
Da möchte man sich noch eine Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze nachfragen und die eventuell "nachbestellen", da erwähnt die nette Dame am Telefon nebenbei einen Montagetermin .. und sagte etwas vom 23.09. - DAS wär natürlich ne super Sache. :-D


----------



## MettiMett (14. September 2011)

Das ist natürlich fein. Ne vario könnte ich auch noch nehmen, aber eine Montage Mail wär auch schön!


----------



## Koerk (14. September 2011)

Ich warte gerade auf den Rückruf, da hake ich dann wegen dem Montagetermin nochmal nach. Ich weiss nich so recht ob ich die Rock Shox nehmen soll, oder die Kind Shock remote... :-/


----------



## -MIK- (14. September 2011)

Klick

Einfach mal rückwärts lesen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (15. September 2011)

Da ich seit Ende letzter Woche beruflich stark eingebunden/unterwegs war, war ich nun länger nicht hier im Forum unterwegs.

Rose hat das Tretlager während einen ambulanten Termin letzten Donnerstag überprüft, dadurch, dass ich zurückgeschoben habe hat das Tretlager keinen Schaden abbekommen, obwohl dies zuerst auch von Rose vermutet wurde. Abwicklung/Service seiten Rose war sehr unproblematisch

Samstag war dann auch die erste Ausfahrt 64km und etwas über 1100hm im Bergischen Land - Fahbericht folgt noch.

@mtbler78
Morgen kommt das GC endlich an die Waage - hierzu hatte ich bisher leider noch keine Zeit

@darth
der 2012er Dämpfer hat keine Kashima Beschichtung trotzdem unterscheidet er sich technisch vom 2011.
Die offene Position lässt zwei Plattform-Modi zu, die geschlossene schaltet automatisch in die härteste Plattform -das ganze nennt sich Adaptive Logic - für einen noch größeren ProPedal Einstellungsbereich 

@Koerk
Wenn du viel im Mittelgebirge unterwegs bist, dann greif zur RS oder zur KS mit Remote-Hebel. In Gegenden, wo Bergauf und Berab im Wechsel gefahren wird macht die Lenkerfernbedingung absolut sinn, da man die Sattelabsenkung häufig benutzt.

In den Alpen benötigt man die Fernbediening m.M. nach nicht zwangläufig, da man "lange" Bergauf strammpelt und den Sattel dann zur Abfahrt absenkt - komfortabler ist aber auch die Fernbedinung, allerdings reicht hier auch eine Sattelstütze mit Hebel (- die KS lässt sich aber ebenfalls mit einem Remotehebel nachrüsten, bzw. auch direkt mit einem ordern) 

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Darth (15. September 2011)

schade, dabei sieht der kashima so schön aus...
na hauptsache radl kommt.. bin im mom eh noch ein bissl an ellbogen angeschlagen *grml*
also nur leichte testrunden möglich


----------



## MettiMett (15. September 2011)

Bei mir wird immer noch auf die Lieferung des Dämpfers gewartet :-(


----------



## Koerk (15. September 2011)

ich mache mir auch gerade sorgen ob ich dem was die nette dame am telefon gesagt hat so stimmt, die 2 wochen unten im fenster über den vorraussichtliche liefertermin standen wurden gestern auf 7 angehoben.
aber naja, ich warte immernoch auf den rückruf aus der biketown und da werde ich auch nochmal nachfragen wie es mit dem 23. aussieht ...

welchen dämpfer kriegst du noch gleich? im gc ist der RP23, oder?


----------



## MettiMett (15. September 2011)

Einfach nachfragen.

Jo der RP 23 2012. Eine Lieferung kommt wohl diese Woche noch und eine in 14 Tagen...


----------



## Koerk (15. September 2011)

Tjaha, Kommando zurÃ¼ck -.-'
Scheinbar habe ich mich verhÃ¶rt. Ich bin mir zwar ziemlich sicher, dass etwas vom 23.09. gesagt wurde - nach dem Telefonat eben kann es sich aber nicht um den Montagetermin gehandelt haben. 2012er Gabel und DÃ¤mpfer sind noch auf dem Weg und kommen wohl erst innerhalb der 7 Wochen. :-(

Das Trostpflaster ist wohl, dass ich auch die 2012er Rock Shox Reverb verbaut bekomme.

Naja, hat ja mit meinem angepeilten Endpreis von 2.000-2.300â¬ geklappt .... NICHT! (von dem Aufpreis fÃ¼r KettenfÃ¼hrung und anstÃ¤ndiger GrundausrÃ¼stung wollen wir mal gar nicht erst anfangen) 
Aber hey... dafÃ¼r hab ich ein Bike dass zumindest die erste Zeit mit mir in meinem Bettchen schlafen wird. :hÃ¼pf:


----------



## psycho82 (15. September 2011)

Heute nochmals eine Runde mit 44km und ca. 870 hm auf den Trails im Bergischen Land gedreht.

Hier mal meine ersten Erfahrungen zum Granite Chief nach 2 Touren und 108km:

- Die Geometrie wirkt ausgewogen und man sitzt sehr bequem in vgl. zu meinen CC-Pfeilen. Außerdem wirkt es sehr wendig und agil (Fahre M bei 1,80) 
- Trotz der Agilität vermittelt das GC noch genügend Laufruhe 
- Bei sehr steilen Bergaufstücken ist die absenkbare Gabel sehr angenhem und allgemein wirkt das Fox-Fahwerk sehr schluckfreudig was im Downhill und auf Wurzeltrails einen riesen Spaß bereitet, denke aber trotzdem das die Talas noch etwas Einlauf/Einfahrzeit benötigt und auch der Dämpfer benötigt ordentlich Druck, damit das Heck nicht wegsackt.
- Bergauf musste ich mich ersteinmal dran gewöhnen, dass es nicht so voran geht wie bei meinen Cannondales. Im vgl. zu den CC Racern muss man bergauf ganz schön treten, wobei man sagen muss das die CC-Racer nicht nur die bessere uphill-Geo haben sondern auch weit unter Sub 10kg bzw. knapp über 9kg liegen. Trotzdem geht das GC überall bergauf, hier fühlt man sich im vgl. zu den Racern allerdings wie auf einem Traktor, was allerdings auch meinen Erwartungen entsprochen hat, für den Federweg lässt es sich gut pedalieren.
- Im Downhill und auf verspielten Trails ist das GC eine wahre Wonne und es macht schlichtweg nur Spaß - Hier ist das GC in seinem Element

Kurz zur Ausstattung: 
- Die X0-Aussttautung funktioniert auf gewohnt guten Niveau
- Die Formula The One ist im vgl. zu meinen Avid-Bremsen (CR und R), wesentlich aggressiver aber auch schlechter zu dosieren - Finde die Bremse allerdings bisher absolut klasse (wurde vor den beiden Touren eingefahren - 30 Bremsungen) 
- Die Vario-Sattelstütze ist der Hammer - hier hatte ich aus Gewichtsgründen bisher bei meinen anderen Rädern immer drauf verzichtet, aber sie steigert den Trailspaß im Mittelgebirge enorm.

Meine Anfoderungen vor der Bestellungen waren: 
Ein Touren-Bike für anspruchvolle Touren, welches sich noch vernünftig bergauf fahren lässt, mit dem man aber auch bergab mächtig Spaß haben kann und sich von meinen CC-Rädern abhebt. Die Erwartung hat das GC auf den ersten Touren schonmal erfüllt und es macht wirklich viel Spaß.
Bin schon gespannt, wie es sich nächste Jahr in den Alpen schlagen wird... (Bis dahin bleibt das Einsatzgebiet das Bergischland, Eifel und Sauerland)

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Darth (16. September 2011)

mensch...ich freu mich immer mehr auf meins.
laut aussage per mail von gestern soll es "in den nächsten tagen" an dhl übergeben werden...


----------



## MettiMett (16. September 2011)

Auch etwas später als es Anfang der Woche noch hieß wa. Mal sehen ob mein Dämpfer heut kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth (16. September 2011)

ja leider... mein status wurde auf "n.n. bekannt" gesetzt, da habe ich mal per mail nachgefragt... mal schauen was gleich da steht^^


----------



## GeorgeP (16. September 2011)

Benny das ist mal ein guter bericht von dir.


Im grunde kann ich das so alles bestätigen, wenn da nicht meine besagten probleme wären.
Ich finde aber schon das das GC den berg noch sehr gut  hoch geht. Klar das  eine CC feile sub 10Kg besser am berg beschleunigt, aber wir fahren ja auch keine rennen wo es auf 1/100sec. ankommt





Meine 2012 Revelation bockt ein wenig, der umwerfer schaltet,wenn überhaupt, nur unwillig auf kleine kettenblatt.
Darfür arbeit die Avid Elixir 5 sehr feinfühlig und ist gut zu dosieren. Hab aber auch nur einen vergleich zu meiner alten CR.
Der foxdämpfer arbeit sehr gut, nur hat man mir einen 2011 eingebaut anstatt den 2012 der aber auf der rechnung steht.


----------



## Koerk (16. September 2011)

Sehr schÃ¶ner Bericht!
Wobei ich meinen dann in den Beef Cake Thread posten werde - und vorher erstmal meinen 2-Fach Umbau dokumentiere. ^^
Tja, bei mir stehen unverÃ¤ndert 7 Wochen, vermutlich bis Montag - dann sind es nur noch 6 

Ich bin mal auf den "Bergauf-Unterschied" zwischen meinem aktuellen und dem Beef Cake gespannt. Hab zwar n CC-Bike, ist aber ein Einsteigermodell fÃ¼r "damals" 450â¬ und wiegt gute 12kg. Der Rindfleisch Kuchen wird wohl mind. 3 kg drÃ¼ber liegen, aber hey ... wenigstens zahlt sich dann mein Krafttraining aus. :-D

Viel GlÃ¼ck euch, dass die Bikes schnell kommen.


----------



## Darth (16. September 2011)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!
soeben kam die mail das mein rad verschickt wurde *froi*
mal gucken wie schnell dhl ist

@georgeP: mit welchen belägen fährste die avid? habe bis jetzt nur swissstop gefahren und wollte mal koolstop testen weil ich da günstig rankäme...


----------



## MettiMett (16. September 2011)

Glückwunsch!!!

Wie hoch ist der Verschleiß der Beläge bei der Avid?


----------



## Darth (16. September 2011)

danke!
deins is das nächste!!! 
ich verschleiße im schnitt 2-3 satz pro jahr wobei ich im sommer mehr downhill anteile habe.

bei avid hatte ich auch immer das problem, dass sich der sattel hinten komischerweise sehr schlecht einstellen lies... war das immer ein aufwand bis der schleiffrei war.... vorne immer easy. den hinteren habe ich auch mal eingeschickt und mit neuen dichtungen zurückbekommen... aber immer noch dasselbe....

habe mich beim gc für die formula the one entsvchieden, da bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (16. September 2011)

Ok, danke!


----------



## GeorgeP (16. September 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!
> soeben kam die mail das mein rad verschickt wurde *froi*
> mal gucken wie schnell dhl ist
> 
> @georgeP: mit welchen belägen fährste die avid? habe bis jetzt nur swissstop gefahren und wollte mal koolstop testen weil ich da günstig rankäme...


 

Fahre die avid mit den orginalen sinterbelägen, hatte auch schon mal trickstuff.
Außer das sie teurer waren wie die orginalen, kein vorteil.

Gratuliere zum neuen bike und bildchen nicht vergessen


----------



## Darth (16. September 2011)

ah ok... na dann werd ich wohl mal selbst testen

klaro. fotos folgen sofort!


----------



## Alex-F (16. September 2011)

In meiner RX habe ich Koolstop Beläge, kann ich nicht bemängeln.


----------



## psycho82 (16. September 2011)

Bei den Avidbremsen funktionieren m.M. nach die org. Sinterbeläge am Besten und auch die Haltbarkeit bei Schlammfahrten ist akzeptabel im Trockenen sehr gut. 
Nach eingen Versuchen kommen bei mir nur noch org. Avid-Beläge rein - Haben auch im Urlaub z.B. 3 Wochen Finale Ligure immer klasse funktioniert.

Auch die org. organischen Beläge bei der Formula RX meiner besseren Hälfte haben wir auf die Formula Sinter-Beläge umgestellt. Da die RX ist sowieso immer etwas lauter ist (stört im Gelände aber nicht) - funktionieren auch diese Beläge sehr gut, allerdings sind sie bei Schlammfahrten Ruckzuck runtergefahren, dafür ist aber die Bremsleistung wirklich genial.  

Gruß

Benny


----------



## piilu (16. September 2011)

Die Avid Beläge quietschen dafür aber auch wie sau


----------



## Darth (17. September 2011)

das war der grund für mich aus swissstop zu wechseln...

p.s.: sendungsverfolgung sagt, eingeladen ins zulieferfahrzeug 

so.. nun ist mein Paket für den nächsten Werktag zurückgestellt worden. ich könnt Kot***.
entweder ist die dhl zu faul oder ich bin scheinbar nicht wert genug beliefert zu werden...


----------



## -MIK- (18. September 2011)

Auf meiner Code habe ich alle durch getestet, Swissstop, Coolstop, Trickstuff, EBC.... Bin nachher immer die organischen Avid Beläge gefahren, die Dinger haben funktioniert aber waren natürlich etwas schneller verbraucht als die organischen.


----------



## GeorgeP (18. September 2011)

So ich reihe mich mal wieder ins wartenzimmer ein, mein bike ist ja zur "nacharbeit"  zurück in die Produktion.
Mal sehen wie lange es dauert und ob alle beanstandungen zu meiner zufriedenheit behoben werden können.

Cheers
George


----------



## Darth (18. September 2011)

wie lange solls denn dauern?


meins kommt dann spätestens dienstag (hoffe ich) da ich morgen unterwegs bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (18. September 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> wie lange solls denn dauern?
> 
> 
> meins kommt dann spätestens dienstag (hoffe ich) da ich morgen unterwegs bin...


 

Ich hoffe doch das ich es nächsten samstag abholen kann, ich hole es aber nur ab wenn alle beanstandungen behoben sind.


Na dann drück ich dir mal die daumen !

Cheers
George


----------



## Darth (18. September 2011)

das war bei dir doch nur der umwerfer oder?


----------



## GeorgeP (18. September 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> das war bei dir doch nur der umwerfer oder?


 

Naja zum umwerfer gesellte sich jetzt  noch die gabel, war zu kurz abgelängt und zudem auch noch "bockig" sprach sehr unsenibel an.

Desweiteren sollte ein 2012 fox rp23 verbaut sein,verbaut war aber der 2011.

Zuviel des guten an einem neubike wie ich meine


----------



## Koerk (18. September 2011)

Naja, schätze mal die stehen gut unter Stress momentan. Durch die Rabatt-Aktion werden viele Leute sich ein neues Bike gegönnt haben - und die Wartezeiten wegen der ganzen neuen 2012er Gabeln, Dämpfer, Sattelstützen, etc pp - werden ihr übriges getan haben.

Nichts desto trotz schätze ich wirst du entsprechend entschädigt werden. ;-)


----------



## GeorgeP (18. September 2011)

Koerk schrieb:


> Naja, schätze mal die stehen gut unter Stress momentan. Durch die Rabatt-Aktion werden viele Leute sich ein neues Bike gegönnt haben - und die Wartezeiten wegen der ganzen neuen 2012er Gabeln, Dämpfer, Sattelstützen, etc pp - werden ihr übriges getan haben.
> 
> Nichts desto trotz schätze ich wirst du entsprechend entschädigt werden. ;-)


 

Ich lass mich überraschen, bin ja eigentlich schon froh wenn mein bike einfach funtioniert wie es soll.


----------



## Darth (19. September 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Naja zum umwerfer gesellte sich jetzt  noch die gabel, war zu kurz abgelängt und zudem auch noch "bockig" sprach sehr unsenibel an.
> 
> Desweiteren sollte ein 2012 fox rp23 verbaut sein,verbaut war aber der 2011.
> 
> Zuviel des guten an einem neubike wie ich meine



da geb ich dir recht! sowas darf nicht sein, auch net unter stress... dann doch lieber nen tag länger warten. 
wie hat sich denn die gabel verhalten das du sie als bockig bezeichnest?


----------



## Darth (19. September 2011)

es is endlcih da






















is das eigentlich normal, dass die kette auf dem kleinstem kettenblatt im unbelasteten zustand auf dem umwerfer schleift? (sram x9)


----------



## Koerk (19. September 2011)

Sehr sehr nice.
Ist das ne X9 GXP 3.3 Kurbel? ^^


----------



## -MIK- (19. September 2011)

Alter verwalter, das ja mal ne Sattelhöhe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth (19. September 2011)

zumindest ne gxp... ^^

hauptsache tubeless


----------



## Darth (19. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Alter verwalter, das ja mal ne Sattelhöhe....



normal^^ was kann ich für meine gräten...


----------



## Darth (19. September 2011)

dabei war pflegemittel (oel) und die tasche mit jeglichen beschreibungen usw...
aufbau ging ja schnell inklusive einstellen usw. 15 mins... nur fahren kann ich ja noch net *grrr* scheiss arm...


----------



## MettiMett (19. September 2011)

Schick schick, Glückwunsch!!!  ich warte noch :-(


----------



## GeorgeP (19. September 2011)

Na da gratuliere ich doch mal 
Da du ja derzeit nicht fahren kannst, haste ja genug zeit um auf tubeless umzubauen, duckundwech
Spaß muß sein, an der stelle gute besserung!

Das mit der "bockigen" gabel ist echt schwer zu beschreiben kleine stöße hat sie einfach ungefiltert weitergeleitet. Die gabel kommt ja jetzt neu. 
Werde mein bike ja vorraussichtlich am samstag wiederbekommen, ich hoffe dann mit X9 umwerfer, da XT ja leider beim 2011 GC nicht so wirklich funzt,  und 2012 RP23 dämpfer

Cheers
George


----------



## Koerk (19. September 2011)

kriegst du auch ne 2012er gabel george?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darth (19. September 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Na da gratuliere ich doch mal
> Da du ja derzeit nicht fahren kannst, haste ja genug zeit um auf tubeless umzubauen, duckundwech
> Spaß muß sein, an der stelle gute besserung!
> 
> ...



is doch schon tubeless
tja dann muss ich wohl mit dem testen noch warten. vielleicht hab ich ja auch sine gabel obwohl sie bis jetzt nen guten eindruck macht...

suche testfahrer^^

wie is denn das nu bei euch andren mit dem x9 umwerfer? schleift die kette im unbelastetem zustand? oder wie isses mit dem xt gewesen , georgeP?


----------



## GeorgeP (19. September 2011)

Koerk schrieb:


> kriegst du auch ne 2012er gabel george?


 
Da war ja schon ne 2012 drin!




Darth schrieb:


> is doch schon tubeless
> tja dann muss ich wohl mit dem testen noch warten. vielleicht hab ich ja auch sine gabel obwohl sie bis jetzt nen guten eindruck macht...
> 
> suche testfahrer^^
> ...


 
Im unbelasteten zustand lag die kette auf und schliff, was aber kein problem im fahrbetrieb darstellte.

Klarr spiel ich den testfahrer


----------



## Koerk (19. September 2011)

Hab ja hier im Uncle Jimbo Thread gelesen, dass in den Gabeln zu wenig Öl drin ist - ist das bei den 2012er immernoch so, hast du da nachgeguckt, oder merkst du da irgendwas von? ^^


----------



## MettiMett (20. September 2011)

So nun steht in meinem Account Liefertermin 19.9.11., das war ja nun Gestern^^. 
Eigentlich sollte es bis zum 22.9.11 fertig sein, da es dann 6 Wochen sind. Ich bin mal gespannt. Wenn es in nächster Zeit nicht in die Montage geht werde ich wohl meinen Auftrag auf ein GC 2012 ändern lassen.


----------



## Darth (20. September 2011)

hmmm... bei mir stand ja 15.9. , da wurde es versendet... also gute chancen das es nun kommt  bis ende der woche isses bestimmt da.


----------



## MettiMett (20. September 2011)

Ja aber eine Email zwecks Produktion kam noch nicht. Hattest du die rechtzeitig bekommen?


----------



## Darth (20. September 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Ja aber eine Email zwecks Produktion kam noch nicht. Hattest du die rechtzeitig bekommen?



ne habe ich nie bekommen! am 14.9 stand nur noch "liefertermin n.n. bekannt"
mail hingeschrieben und es hieß das radl sei bei der montage...
am 15.9 (stand vorher die ganze zeit im bestellstatus) ist es dann in den versand gegangen und ich bekam ne mail (am 16.09)


----------



## MettiMett (20. September 2011)

Achso OK. Dann werde ich nachher mal anrufen.


----------



## Koerk (20. September 2011)

Oha, das erste Mal steht ein Datum in meinem Auftrag.
"vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin: 07.11.2011" -.-'
Naja, lässt sich nicht ändern. Wenn das Bike dann den entsprechenden Spaß bringt war es das wert ...

*ICH WILL ES TROTZDEM SCHON JETZT HABEN!*


----------



## Darth (20. September 2011)

jawoll, der nächste 
die wartezeit lohnt sich aber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (20. September 2011)

Schön schön. Meins wird die Woche montiert und wird nächste Woche geliefert, wurde mir gesagt.


----------



## Kurpfalzcowboy (21. September 2011)

hey leute,
ich hab eine frage bezüglich der lieferzeiten. ich hab am 15.9. ein uncle jimbo 2 in auftrag gegeben und gestern kam dann die auftragsbestätigung per mail.
laut der mail erfolgt die fertigstellung bis zum 23.11.2011. 
in meinem account bei rose steht einmal, ein vorraussichtlicher liefertermin, das ist der 23.11.2011 und oben drüber steht dann nochmal: 
"Produktion und Versand erfolgen voraussichtlich in ca. 12 Wochen (dieser Versandtermin ist unverbindlich und kann sich noch ändern)"

ich bin verwirrt, welcher termin bezieht sich jetzt auf die lieferung?
ausserdem hab ich kein bock 12 wochen zu warten.
ich hab auch schon eine email an rose geschrieben, leider gab es darauf bisher keine antwort.


----------



## Koerk (21. September 2011)

macht nix, hatte auch einmal 7 wochen und einmal 2 wochen drinstehen,
also oben 7 - unten 2


----------



## MettiMett (21. September 2011)

Kenne ich auch. Du kannst gut von dem was oben drin steht ausgehen. Und diese Lieferzeit ist zur Zeit glaube ich denkbar. Die haben grad gut zu tun.


----------



## Darth (22. September 2011)

bei mir stand das lieferdatum auch oben , unten hat sich immern nur in ganzen wochen verändert... aber passte eigentlich immer zusammen...


----------



## MettiMett (22. September 2011)

Bei mir z.Z: oben steht in einer Woche, unten steht 19.9.11. und im Rückstand.

Hat auch fast immer gepasst. Nur oben steht seit 3 Wochen in einer Woche ;-)
Aber im groben und ganzen passt es fast immer.


----------



## Kurpfalzcowboy (22. September 2011)

ok. dann werd ich wohl noch ein bisschen warten müssen. danke für die antworten.


----------



## Koerk (22. September 2011)

mach mir keine angst :-D
noch ist es an jedem montag um eine woche gesunken -
und wie gesagt, der 07.11. steht drin.
wehe es steht auch bei mir dann für 3 wochen auf "in ca. einer woche".
dann bist DU dafür verantwortlich!


----------



## MettiMett (22. September 2011)

Hehe. Ja fand ich auch merkwürdig, aber es soll diese Woche noch montiert werden wurde mir am Telefon gesagt. Naja der 19.9 ist ja auch um..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (24. September 2011)

So mein bike ist wieder da 

Es schaltet nun wie es soll( das eigentliche problem wurde aber nicht behoben !) und die neue gabel arbeitet wie sie soll, nur den 2012 fox dämpfer haben sie immer noch nicht eingebaut. Wird mir nachgeschickt, einbauen kann ich den ja selber.
So jetzt gehts aufs bike 

Cheers
George


----------



## Guent (24. September 2011)

Subba Sach!
Aber nervt schon wenn man einen Arsch voll Geld ausgeben muss und dann wird da Mist gebaut...


----------



## MettiMett (24. September 2011)

Mein Liefertermin ist jetzt vom 19.9. auf den 26.9 und danach auf den 3.10 gesprungen. Also so langsam komm ich mir echt verarscht vor!!!


----------



## GeorgeP (24. September 2011)

Guent schrieb:


> Subba Sach!
> Aber nervt schon wenn man einen Arsch voll Geld ausgeben muss und dann wird da Mist gebaut...


 

Ich denke durch den wechsel auf die 2012 modelle kommt es zu diesen massiven problemen.

Ich für meinen teil hab daraus gelernt !




MettiMett schrieb:


> Mein Liefertermin ist jetzt vom 19.9. auf den 26.9 und danach auf den 3.10 gesprungen. Also so langsam komm ich mir echt verarscht vor!!!


 
Es gibt noch soviele schöne andere bikes 

Kleiner tipp, lass dir einen termin bestätigen mit der ankündigung wenn das bike bis dahin nicht geliefert wird, das du vom vertrag abspringst.


----------



## MettiMett (24. September 2011)

Ja das werde ich wohl machen müssen. Habe meine Stornierung schon angekündigt, wenn es nicht bald kommt. Es soll ja am Dämpfer liegen, der nicht geliefert wird... (eig 35-37 kw)

Das versteh ich ja auch, aber man kann das doch dem Endkunden nicht so massiv spüren lassen. Da muss man doch Alternativen oder Sonstiges zur Zufriedenheit des Kunden anbieten.
Da hätte ich echt auf die 2012er warten können, oder gar bei anderen Herstellern bestellen können. Bezahlt hab ich ja schon vor nem Monat was auch ärgerlich ist...


----------



## Darth (24. September 2011)

somal der neue dämpfer am gc ja ein rockshox monarch ist...
also brauchen die schonmal keine für die 2012er bikes... 
krass dass das bei dir solange dauern soll...

habs meins mal enne waage gehanegen: 12,8kg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (24. September 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Ja das werde ich wohl machen müssen. Habe meine Stornierung schon angekündigt, wenn es nicht bald kommt. Es soll ja am Dämpfer liegen, der nicht geliefert wird... (eig 35-37 kw)
> 
> Das versteh ich ja auch, aber man kann das doch dem Endkunden nicht so massiv spüren lassen. Da muss man doch Alternativen oder Sonstiges zur Zufriedenheit des Kunden anbieten.
> Da hätte ich echt auf die 2012er warten können, oder gar bei anderen Herstellern bestellen können. Bezahlt hab ich ja schon vor nem Monat was auch ärgerlich ist...


 
Hab mein bike ja am freitag abgeholt und weil bei mir noch der 2011 dämpfer drine ist, hab ich mal gefragt wann der 2012 dämpfer kommt.

Mir wurde gesagt das er in der 39 KW geliefert wird !
Könnte also sein das dein bike nächste woche gebaut wird.

Da du schon bezahlt hast würde ich einfach warten bis es kommt, denn wo anders sind die lieferzeiten noch länger!

Ich drück dir die daumen das es jetzt schnell gebaut wird !

Cheers
George


----------



## GeorgeP (24. September 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> habs meins mal enne waage gehanegen: 12,8kg...


 
mit oder ohne pedale ?


----------



## MettiMett (24. September 2011)

39KW wär ja auch noch in Ordnung, nur die ständige Verschiebung nervt halt etwas. Ja dann heust es nur abwarten...

So lange hängt die alte Giant Stute an der neuen Wandhalterung im Flur.


----------



## Darth (24. September 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> mit oder ohne pedale ?



mit pedalen und klingel und flaschenhalter


----------



## GeorgeP (24. September 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> mit pedalen und klingel und flaschenhalter


 

in welcher größe ?

denn 12,8 mit pedale ist schon sehr leicht !


----------



## Darth (24. September 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> in welcher größe ?
> 
> denn 12,8 mit pedale ist schon sehr leicht !



immer noch in XL !!! ich habe mich auch gewundert aber mehrmals gemessen... sosnt kann nur die waage im spinnen.... aber andre sachen wiegt sie eigentlich auch scheinbar korrekt


----------



## GeorgeP (24. September 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> immer noch in XL !!! ich habe mich auch gewundert aber mehrmals gemessen... sosnt kann nur die waage im spinnen.... aber andre sachen wiegt sie eigentlich auch scheinbar korrekt


 
Ich denke da liegt ein wiege fehler vor, dein bike ist eine rahmennummer größer.
Deine anbauteile wie kurbel, schaltwerk, umwerfer, lenker und bremse sind auch schwerer.

Kann es sein das deine waage das mittelgewicht anzeigt ?
So ein teil hatte ich auch mal und hab mich immer über meine abweichende exeltabelle gewundert


----------



## Darth (24. September 2011)

tja ich sach ja...gute frage, aber wenn ich fürn urlaub koffer gewogen haben stimmten die werte auch immer mit andren waagen oder am flugahfen überein...


----------



## MettiMett (27. September 2011)

So bei mir steht nun im Auftrag: Vorbereitung für den Versand. Allerdings habe ich noch keine Produktionsemail bekommen. War das bei euch auch so?

Und nochmal mal Daumen hoch Rose, habe nochmal Rabatt bekommen, wegen der langen Wartezeit.


----------



## Koerk (27. September 2011)

Wie lange musstest du warten?
Vielleicht hab ich ja auch Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (27. September 2011)

Bestellt am 13.8


----------



## Koerk (27. September 2011)

Na da bin ich mit dem 24.08. und nem vorraussichtlichen Liefertermin 07.11. doch gut dabei :-D
schauen wir mal, aber mir reichts wenn ich mich endlich draufsetzen und durchs gelände bügeln kann


----------



## MettiMett (27. September 2011)

Jo ;-) 

Die nette Dame am Telefon meinte es befindet sich gerade in der Montage. Bbbbaaaaaammmm


----------



## Darth (27. September 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Jo ;-)
> 
> Die nette Dame am Telefon meinte es befindet sich gerade in der Montage. Bbbbaaaaaammmm



vorher sind meine reklamationen dran ^^ morgen bekomm ichs wieder, bzw. kanns holen...


----------



## psycho82 (27. September 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> somal der neue dämpfer am gc ja ein rockshox monarch ist...
> also brauchen die schonmal keine für die 2012er bikes...
> krass dass das bei dir solange dauern soll...
> 
> habs meins mal enne waage gehanegen: 12,8kg...



Das GC wird voraussichtlich mit RS- (siehe HP GC 4) und Fox-Dämpfer geben - siehe auch sonderkatalog 2011 Seite 11 "Neu überarbeitet Rearsuspension bei allen vollgefederten Bikes", 

Bei meinem GC war allerdings auch schon ein 2012er Fox-Dämpfer verbaut - Adaptive Logic - Dämpfer

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MettiMett (27. September 2011)

Ja der RP23 2012 scheint ja nun geliefert worden zu sein. Habe jetzt auch eine Email zur Produktionsvorbereitung bekommen.


----------



## psycho82 (27. September 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> vorher sind meine reklamationen dran ^^ morgen bekomm ichs wieder, bzw. kanns holen...



Was ist den mit deinem Bike?

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Darth (28. September 2011)

so, mein radl is nu auch wieder dahei


----------



## MettiMett (28. September 2011)

Dann gib ma Gas ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (28. September 2011)

@Darth

Erst mal viel Spaß mit dem GC

Was würde denn bei dir reklamiert???
Würde mich einfach mal interresieren, da es hier ja doch einige Räder u.a. auch bei meinen Rad, wo es was zu beanstanden gab. 

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MettiMett (28. September 2011)

Hoffe meins hat keine Macken. Ist noch in der Vorbereitung zum Versand.


----------



## Darth (28. September 2011)

habe die gabel (schlechtes ansprechverhalten), die bremsen (abgerissenen schraube an der schelle beim bremsen), reifen hinten luft verloren (selbst behoben aber nen schlauch bekommen und tubelessventile), andrer sattel und direkt nach der ersten lieferung des bikes ne macke im rahmen reklamiert. insgesamt sehr kulanter und mich zufrieden stellender service! vom preisnachlass bis gratis dreingaben alles dabei.

hoffe eure bikes kommen auch bald


----------



## psycho82 (28. September 2011)

@Darth

Hast ja auch einiges an deinem Neubike drangehabt.... Scheint fast so als Rose bei der Endkontrolle noch Verbesserungsbedarf hat...

Service war auch bei mir sehr gut! 
Außerdem macht das GC mächtig Spaß, hab es jetzt die letzten 3 1/2 Wochen knapp 280 km über die heimischen Trails gescheucht und es ist wirklich klasse

Also viel Spaß mit dem GC!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (28. September 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> @Darth
> 
> Hast ja auch einiges an deinem Neubike drangehabt.... Scheint fast so als Rose bei der Endkontrolle noch Verbesserungsbedarf hat...
> 
> ...


 

Na dann sind wir doch schon zu drit, allerdings fehlt immer noch mein 2012 fox dämpfer.

Das GC macht mächtig spaß auf dem trail, das konnte ich heute wieder er(fahren).


----------



## Darth (28. September 2011)

wo fahrt ihr denn so rum ? bottrop die ecke^^?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (28. September 2011)

Bin meistens im Bergischen Land (Rheinisch-Bergischer Kreis und Oberbergischer Kreis) unterwegs. Öfters auch in der Eifel.  

Gruß

Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (28. September 2011)

Darth schrieb:


> wo fahrt ihr denn so rum ? bottrop die ecke^^?


 

Rund um den Baldeneysee sowie richtung velbert und hattingen ..

gaaanz selten im bergischen land


----------



## -MIK- (28. September 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Bin meistens im Bergischen Land (Rheinisch-Bergischer Kreis und Oberbergischer Kreis) unterwegs. Öfters auch in der Eifel.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Benny



Mach ma Meldung per PN Benny. Ich komme auch aus dem Bergischen.


----------



## jaykay (29. September 2011)

Nach gut 3 Jahren fängt man wieder mit dem biken an, bestellt sich ein Bike, mit der Hoff nung dass man evtl. den schönen Spätsommer noch genießen kann und dann finde ich dieses Thread


----------



## MettiMett (29. September 2011)

Ging mir ähnlich...


----------



## Darth (29. September 2011)

willkommen


----------



## MettiMett (29. September 2011)

Aber bei mir hat es anscheinend bald ein Ende. Mein gestern bestelltes Zubehör ging eben in den Versand, fehlt nur noch das Bike


----------



## Marksbo (29. September 2011)

Hi,
Ich habe mir am 5.09 ein Uncle Jimbo 4 in der Biketown bestellt. 
Hatte heute mal bei Rose angerufen und die haben gesagt mein Bike wird in der ersten Novemberwoche fertig.


mfg


----------



## Koerk (29. September 2011)

Worüber beschwerst du dich? Ich habs am 24.08. bestellt und hab die selben Lieferwoche. 
Dafür gibts aber die 2012er Federelemente. 

Ist nur schade, dass das Wetter dann vermutlich nicht mehr so geil zum Fahren ist. Aber was muss, das muss


----------



## MettiMett (1. Oktober 2011)

Da hatter recht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (1. Oktober 2011)

Marksbo schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe mir am 5.09 ein Uncle Jimbo 4 in der Biketown bestellt.
> Hatte heute mal bei Rose angerufen und die haben gesagt mein Bike wird in der ersten Novemberwoche fertig.
> 
> ...


 
Das sind die obligatorischen 6 wochen, kann früher kommen. Später eher selten.

Also immer schön entspannt bleiben 

Cheers
George


----------



## jaykay (1. Oktober 2011)

Granite Chief 1 wurde abgesagt. Nicht mehr lieferbar. Jetzt habe ich mir ein Granite Chief 4 bestellt. Ist ja auch etwas besser ausgestattet. Hoffen wir mal, dass das lieferbar ist.


----------



## MettiMett (1. Oktober 2011)

Naja mein GC1, welches durch die Veränderungen ja eigentlich kein GC1 mehr ist, lässt nun seit fast 8 Wochen auf sich warten :-(


----------



## MettiMett (1. Oktober 2011)

Ma ne Frage.

Bei mir im Auftrag steht: Tretlager SRAM FC X9 GXP 3.3 10s White. 

Was ist denn an dem Ding weiß? Ist doch normal Schwarz-grau oder nicht?


----------



## Koerk (2. Oktober 2011)

Der Schriftzug und die "Akzente"
Guckst du hier: http://www.mob-bikes.de/2292-3823-thickbox/truvativ-sram-x9-gxp-kurbel-2x10-fach-weiss.jpg


----------



## MettiMett (2. Oktober 2011)

Na das geht ja noch, THX.


----------



## MettiMett (4. Oktober 2011)

So mein Schmuckstück wurde heute an DHL übergeben. Wie lange dauert die Lieferung ca?


----------



## Darth (4. Oktober 2011)

2 tage


----------



## MettiMett (4. Oktober 2011)

Jo in der DHL Email steht voraussichtlich morgen. Das wär natürlich super, nur schade dass ich da arbeiten bin wenn der Postmann klingelt :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (4. Oktober 2011)

Könnte durchaus morgen kommen.
I.d.R braucht DHL für Pakete und Co 24h - in Ausnahmefällen dauert es jedoch auch mal etwas länger. Vielleicht nimmt es ja ein netter Nachbar an und fährt es dir schonmal warm.


----------



## Addo (5. Oktober 2011)

Noch ein Nachtrag mit leichter Verspätung (Tut mir Leid...):





Viele Grüße,
Ado


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Oktober 2011)

Addo schrieb:


> Noch ein Nachtrag mit leichter Verspätung (Tut mir Leid...):
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Ado


 

Klasse, hier kommt das grün mal gut rüber !

Cheers
George


----------



## poischi (5. Oktober 2011)

Wer von euch hat das auch, dass ab und zu seine Gabel vorne einsackt einfach so und dann das vorderrad komplett entlastet werden muss so dass diese wieder ausfahren kann... habe das gc 2011 4xt


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Oktober 2011)

poischi schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat das auch, dass ab und zu seine Gabel vorne einsackt einfach so und dann das vorderrad komplett entlastet werden muss so dass diese wieder ausfahren kann... habe das gc 2011 4xt


 
Da bist du im wartezimmer mit deiner frage falsch, am besten machst du einen neuen thread auf. Da wird dir wohl schneller geholfen weil das wohl mehr leute sehen.
Auch das rose team schaut dann mal dort vieleicht rein !

Cheers
George


----------



## MettiMett (5. Oktober 2011)

So heute war es dann da! Mein GC 1!!!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/148/cimg0542u.jpg/

Bin einfach nur begeistert nach meiner kleinen Testrunde
 Läuft alles Super, außer dass die Schaltung manchmal etwas schwergängig ist und ich mich noch mit dem Dämpfer (da brauche ich noch Tipps) einfuchsen muss.

Veränderungen am GC 1:

X9 Tretlager
X9 Trigger
Avid Elixir R
Syncros Sattelstütze
...ja und Dämpfer und Gabel von 2012

Werde es am WE dann ausgiebig testen und natürtlich inklusive Fotos berichten.  

Allen anderen wünsche ich, dass ihre Wartezeit auch bald ein Ende hat. Aber das warten lohnt sich wirlich allemal!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (5. Oktober 2011)

Na dann: Herzlichen Glueckwunsch und viel Spass mit dem GC
Die Schaltung braucht ein wenig Zeit, wenn sie neu ist! Wenn sich die Zuege gelaengt haben muss sie eh neu eingestellt.

Gruss

Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (5. Oktober 2011)

Na da gratuliere ich dir mal zum neuen bike 
hab ja gesagt das sich das warten lohnt !
Gib der schaltung mal 50-100Km, das wird schon !

Zur dämpfereinstellung übernimm mal meine einstellungen, weist ja wo du sie findest

Cheers
George


----------



## MettiMett (5. Oktober 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Na da gratuliere ich dir mal zum neuen bike
> hab ja gesagt das sich das warten lohnt !
> Gib der schaltung mal 50-100Km, das wird schon !
> 
> ...



Ok ich werde ich mal tun, vom Gewicht her passt es ja fast. Komme halt mit der Feineinstellung noch nicht klar, klicks etc...


----------



## Koerk (5. Oktober 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. 
Viel Freude mit dem schicken Teil!

Das mit der Schaltung ist gut zu wissen. Würde ich mir als Anfänger denke ich auch so meine Gedanken drüber gemacht haben ^^


----------



## MettiMett (5. Oktober 2011)

Mir ist außerdem aufgefallen, dass der Schnellspanner von der Steckachse am Vorderrad SEHR leicht zu geht. Ist dies bei Rock Shox normal?


----------



## Mr.Mister (5. Oktober 2011)

Bekommt man bei Rose eigentlich eine Bestätigung bei Geldeingang? Nicht das sich jemand anders über die 2000 Euro freut 

Mein Uncle Jimbo 4 wurde am 3.9. bestellt, Lieferung angeblich 10.10. Realistisch?


----------



## MettiMett (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo. Bei Geld Geldeingang gab es bei mir keine Bestätigung, einfach mal anrufen. Wenn alle Teile vorrätig sind ist dies als Montagetermin durchaus möglich.


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Oktober 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Mir ist außerdem aufgefallen, dass der Schnellspanner von der Steckachse am Vorderrad SEHR leicht zu geht. Ist dies bei Rock Shox normal?


 
Das ist bei der maxel light steckachse normal, steht aber auch irgendwo im handbuch beschrieben ...

Cheers
George


----------



## MettiMett (6. Oktober 2011)

Ok, gefunden.


----------



## Stachel (7. Oktober 2011)

Heute granite chief 4 bei rose abgeholt plus die üblichen geschenkchen! Hsbe mit noch ein toppeaj flaschenhalter mitgenommen ist allerdings sehr eng mit der float, ne top peak i phone halterung ( macht ein super eindruck )! Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die six six one Filter schuhe und dann gehts ab! Goffentlich kommen noch ein paar gute tag! Fotos folgen!
Ps hat einer lust im bergischen zu fahren oder fähr regekmäßig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (8. Oktober 2011)

vor lauter freude über das bike erstmal die ein oder andere kanne bier geöffnet? 
glückwunsch! ^^


----------



## Stachel (8. Oktober 2011)

Oh ja ich sehe es, ist mit dem i phone geschrienen! Zu dicke finger ;-)


----------



## Alex-F (8. Oktober 2011)

OT ick weiß, aber habt ihr schon das 2012er Beef Cake auf der Homepage gesehen? Sehr chic


----------



## Koerk (8. Oktober 2011)

find nix, wo genau ist das?
wenn ich bei produkte gucke hab ich sowieso nur noch "Neuheiten" und "Topangebote" 
Und da finde ich kein Beef Cake, nur das Dr. Z und Granite Chief ... ein Link wär nice


----------



## MettiMett (8. Oktober 2011)

http://www.roseversand.de/produkte/fahrraeder/mtb-fully/beef-cake-dh-2012/


----------



## Koerk (8. Oktober 2011)

vielen dank .. tja, das hat man davon wenn man zu weit in die unterkategorien will ^^
das rose logo mit den flügeln find ich verdammt geil, hab mir deshalb auch erstmal das rose bikeshirt gekauft als es im "tagesangebot" war,
wie das sitzt und so berichte ich dann wenn ich es habe


----------



## MWolf (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo
Bin auch einer der armen Schweine der noch auf sein Rose bike warten muss ( uncle Jimbo 8). Nun noch eine Frage hat schon jemand in seinem uncle Jimbo eine 2012er Fox Gabel verbaut bekommen?? Wenn ja wann habt ihr denn den guten Uncle bestellt?


----------



## Koerk (13. Oktober 2011)

Das nenn ich mal Service,
letztens wegen der fehlenden Geometrie-Daten für die Kompatibilität der G-Junkies KeFü ne Mail an den Radverkäufer meines Vertrauens geschrieben - dann wurde ich erst per Mail gefragt ob Sie die Dreist direkt montieren sollen, hab dann geantwortet dass ich gerne auf 2-Fach "abrüsten" und nen Rockring draufknallen würde... da kam dann heute der Anruf, ob er das bestellen soll und sie die ZweiG dann mit Rockring direkt montieren sollen ... Service vom Feinsten.

Wie einem jedes Mal aufs Neue bewiesen wird, dass es die beste Entscheidung war inder Biketown ein Fahrrad zu bestellen.


----------



## -MIK- (13. Oktober 2011)

MettiMett schrieb:


> http://www.roseversand.de/produkte/fahrraeder/mtb-fully/beef-cake-dh-2012/



Das' doch n Scherz oder? 3200,- Euro Bike und dann nur ein DHX RC2 verbaut? Ey nix für ungut aber bei Canyon gibbet nen CCDB und bei YT auch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (15. Oktober 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Das' doch n Scherz oder? 3200,- Euro Bike und dann nur ein DHX RC2 verbaut? Ey nix für ungut aber bei Canyon gibbet nen CCDB und bei YT auch....



 dies kann doch nicht eirklich sein, oder? wohl hoffentlich ein Fehler - in der Preisklasse....

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Alex-F (15. Oktober 2011)

Bin ja mal gespannt wie die restlichen Beef Cakes aussehen. Optisch muss ich sagen bin ich von den Torques/FRX mehr angetan.


----------



## psycho82 (15. Oktober 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt wie die restlichen Beef Cakes aussehen. Optisch muss ich sagen bin ich von den Torques/FRX mehr angetan.



Die Canyons sehen wirklich nett aus


----------



## MettiMett (15. Oktober 2011)

Jo find ich auch.


----------



## MWolf (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo
So dann melde ich mich auch mal bei den Wartenden und zwar warte ich auf ein Uncle Jimbo 8. MÃ¼sste in etwa 5 Wochen kommen.... Leider wird an meinem Bike nur ein 690mm Breiter Lenker verbaut weil angeblich kein breiterer Syncros AM Carbon  mehr da ist und auch wenn ich auf einen Syncros FR tauschen kÃ¶nnt hÃ¤tte ich ja einen Preis Verlust von etwa 100â¬. Bin mir daher nicht sicher was ich machen soll da die 2012er JimboÂ´s soger einen 740mm breiten Lenker drauf haben...


----------



## Darth (17. Oktober 2011)

die differenz wird doch sicherlich abgezogen... tausch auf nen breiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bul (17. Oktober 2011)

Eine Frage in die Runde: Fährt hier jmd ein Granite Chief in M und ist größer als 180?

Grüße bul


----------



## MettiMett (17. Oktober 2011)

Suchst die richtige Größe?


----------



## Bul (17. Oktober 2011)

Ne ich habe ein GC, aber das wechselt vielleicht den Besitzer. Nur ist dieser etwas größer als ich und ich wollte einfach mal wissen, ob da schon jemand Erfahrung mit gemacht hat


----------



## GeorgeP (17. Oktober 2011)

Bul schrieb:


> Ne ich habe ein GC, aber das wechselt vielleicht den Besitzer. Nur ist dieser etwas größer als ich und ich wollte einfach mal wissen, ob da schon jemand Erfahrung mit gemacht hat


 

Ist die frage um wieviel größer und welche schrittlänge ?

Cheers
George


----------



## Bul (17. Oktober 2011)

Ja, Schrittlänge habe ich nicht bedacht, aber wäre auch interessant zu wissen.

Gruß bul


----------



## MWolf (18. Oktober 2011)

Was für Lenkerbreiten fahrt ihr so bei eurem Uncle Jimbo??? und wie zufrieden seit ihr damit??


----------



## GeorgeP (18. Oktober 2011)

MWolf schrieb:


> Was für Lenkerbreiten fahrt ihr so bei eurem Uncle Jimbo??? und wie zufrieden seit ihr damit??


 

unter 720mm brauchst schon mal nicht anfangen. Bei nem enduro würd ich schon eher 740mm nehmen.

Cheers
George


----------



## Alex-F (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe 700, und bin mit der breite mehr als zufrieden. 

Ich würde mal sagen das es auch auf deine Größe an kommt.


----------



## psycho82 (18. Oktober 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> unter 720mm brauchst schon mal nicht anfangen. Bei nem enduro würd ich schon eher 740mm nehmen.
> 
> Cheers
> George



Sehe ich genauso!
AM ca. 70-72 cm natürlich in Abhängigkeit vom verbauten Vorbau und Fahrerstatur. (Kürzerer Vorbau = breiterer Lenker)

Enduro Minimum 72cm + eher mehr.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Koerk (24. Oktober 2011)

Hmm .. gerade nochmal bei Rose angerufen weil ich ja mal wieder zwei verschiedene vorraussichtliche Liefertermine von ca. 1 bzw 5 Wochen angegeben habe. Die einzige Info die ich bekommen konnte war, dass der Dämpfer noch im Rückstand ist und in Kalenderwoche 44 geliefert werden soll (das weiss ich ja....) und man dementsprechend keine Aussage über das Lieferdatum treffen kann.
Ich hab dann nochmal nachgehakt und gesagt, dass das ja dann nächste Woche sein müsste und ich die 5 Wochen im unteren Teil der Bestellübersicht nicht nachvollziehen kann - da wurde mir aber leider nur mitgeteilt, dass man da noch keine Aussage zu machen kann.

Irgendwoher müssen aber doch die 5 Wochen Lieferzeit und die "Differenz" kommen, hat jmnd von euch vllt ne Idee? (Ich hau meinen Radverkäufer direkt nochmal per E-Mail konkret drauf an ^^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (24. Oktober 2011)

Bug


----------



## Koerk (25. Oktober 2011)

Rätsel gelöst,
das ist der Termin für die nächste Lieferung der Dämpfer -
eine kommt nächste Woche wenn der Zoll keinen Stress macht (sofern ich das recht verstanden habe) und die nächste dann in 5 Wochen...

Da ich aber nen Dämpfer aus der ersten Lieferung bekomme, sollte ich wohl innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen endlich auf dem Baby sitzen und fahren können. :>


----------



## MettiMett (25. Oktober 2011)

Ja das mir den Dämpfern kenne ich, obwohl ich ja nun doch einen 2011er drin hab, aber auf den 2012er warten musste^^


----------



## Koerk (25. Oktober 2011)

Naja, selbst wenn noch ein 2011er da sein sollte, lohnt es sich nicht wirklich jetzt deswegen noch nachzufragen. 
Ich hoffe einfach, dass ich nächste Woche die Mail bekomme in der steht, dass ich mein Bike abholen kann.


----------



## MWolf (25. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir ist heute der Versandstatus von im Rückstand auf in Bearbeitung gesprungen. Der Liefertremin ging auf in 2 Wochen runter. Hoff mal das des so stimmt net dase einem nur Hoffnungen machen!!


----------



## Kriwo (26. November 2011)

Ich finde zur Zeit das neue 2012er Chief ganz nett, besonders die #4. Nur bin ich mir bei manchen Sachen nicht ganz sicher. 

Rose verbaut seit 2012 gelegentlich mal den Rock Shox Monarch Dämpfer statt dem Fox. Taugt dieser Dämpfer etwas? Ich möchte nicht, dass er mir beim bergauf Fahren ständig zusammensackt und nur am wippen ist. Oder doch lieber den Fox nehmen? Leider geht der Konfigurator noch nicht.  

Außerdem habe ich ein bisschen Bedenken bei den Laufrädern. Das sind die DT Swiss M1800. Aus der DT Seite werde ich nicht ganz schlau und im Netz findet man über diese Räder auch sehr wenig - aber wirkliche Allmountain-Laufräder scheinen das ja nicht zu sein. Eher etwas zwischen CC und Tour!?!? Ich möchte natürlich nicht, dass die Dinger sofort krumm sind, wenn man es bergab mal fliegen lässt. 

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## GeorgeP (26. November 2011)

Wenn du eine foxdämpfer bekommen kannst dann nim den, der arbeitet unauffällig zuverlässig.

Die DT Swiss M1800 sind gute laufräder, allerdings habe die nur eine maulweite von 19,5 mm. Da sollte nicht mehr als ne 2,25" pelle drauf, auch wenn sie für 2,4" freigegeben ist.


Der LRS wiegt ca. 1875g. Die nabe vorne kann von QR 9 bis QR 15 umgebaut werden und hinten von QR 9 bis X12.

Infoquelle HIER

Aber wenn du wirklich was gutes an laufräder haben möchtest kommst du nicht um einen handeingespeichten LRS vom laufradbauer drumherum 


Cheers
George


----------



## Kriwo (26. November 2011)

Ich denke, dass der Fox-Dämpfer im Konfigurator später dann zur Auswahl angeboten wird. Entscheidend ist natürlich der Aufpreis, der dafür verlangt wird. Aber nach dem ganzen Ärger in der Vergangenheit mit Rock Shox wollte ich eigentlich mal zu einer anderen Firma wechseln. 

Das mit den Laufrädern ist natürlich Mist. Ein Allmountain mit 2.25er Reifen geht meiner Meinung nach garnicht. Wenn ich den E 2000 damit vergleiche, dann ist der Gewichtsunterschied wirklich minimal - und hier könnte man sich sicher sein, dass er auch die Belastungen aushält. Aber das passt ja dann wieder mit der Gabel nicht :-(.


----------



## GeorgeP (26. November 2011)

Kriwo schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass der Fox-Dämpfer im Konfigurator später dann zur Auswahl angeboten wird. Entscheidend ist natürlich der Aufpreis, der dafür verlangt wird. Aber nach dem ganzen Ärger in der Vergangenheit mit Rock Shox wollte ich eigentlich mal zu einer anderen Firma wechseln.
> 
> Das mit den Laufrädern ist natürlich Mist. Ein Allmountain mit 2.25er Reifen geht meiner Meinung nach garnicht. Wenn ich den E 2000 damit vergleiche, dann ist der Gewichtsunterschied wirklich minimal - und hier könnte man sich sicher sein, dass er auch die Belastungen aushält. Aber das passt ja dann wieder mit der Gabel nicht :-(.


 
Mein bekanter fährt den M1900 ist quasie das selbe, er bringt gut 110KG auf die waage. Fahrfertig sind es dann bestimmt so 115Kg. Er hat noch keine probleme mit dem LRS. Und seine linienwahl ist nicht immer die sauberste 

Er fährt auch 2,4" schlappen, nur mit dem luftdruck kann er nicht soweit runter, dann wirds im zu schwammig.
Mit einer breiteren felge würde da nochwas gehen.

Es ist alles fahrbar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (27. November 2011)

Kriwo schrieb:


> Ich finde zur Zeit das neue 2012er Chief ganz nett, besonders die #4. Nur bin ich mir bei manchen Sachen nicht ganz sicher.
> 
> Rose verbaut seit 2012 gelegentlich mal den Rock Shox Monarch Dämpfer statt dem Fox. Taugt dieser Dämpfer etwas? Ich möchte nicht, dass er mir beim bergauf Fahren ständig zusammensackt und nur am wippen ist. Oder doch lieber den Fox nehmen? Leider geht der Konfigurator noch nicht.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

zum Dämpfer:
 ich habe sowohl Fox als auch den RS RT 3 - Dämpfer im Einsatz - (in unterschiedlichen Fullys, im GC habe ich einen 2012 Fox). 
Meiner Meinung steht der RS RT3 dem Fox in keinster weise nach und Ärger hatten ich damit auch noch nicht. Ob ein Dämpfer zum Hinterbau passt, ist auch vom Tune des Dämpfers abhängig,der Abstimmung und eingen anderen Faktoren abhängig.
Wie sich der RS im GC verhält dazu kann sicherlich noch keiner was sagen, denke aber nicht - vernunftiges Tune und Setup voraussgesetzt - dass er schlechter arbeiten wird als der Fox-Dämpfer.
Wird halt Geschmacksache sein...  - Die Wartung für den RS-Dämpfer kann halt fast jeder vernünftige MTB-Händler durchführen, der Fox muss zumindest zu TOXO oder zu einem der wenigen Fox-Servicepartner.

Zu den Laufrädern:

Der M 1800 ist robust, jedoch finde ich ihn aufgrund der Maulweite nicht für 2,4er Reifen geeignet, da der Vorteil den 2,4 er mit niedrigen Luftdruck zu fahren einfach nicht ausgenutzt werden kann. 

Würde gegen eine Felge mit min. 21mm Maulweite tauschen lassen. Hab an meinem GC die DT Tricons (Maulweite zu wenig und ein paar andere Kritikpunkte)  gegen Easton Haven Laufräder mit 21mm Maulweite tauschen lassen.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## turbokeks (27. November 2011)

Kriwo schrieb:


> Ich finde zur Zeit das neue 2012er Chief ganz nett, ... Leider geht der Konfigurator noch nicht...


Ich würde auch gern wissen, wann die Räder im Konfig. auftauchen. Seit Wochen heißt es da "in Kürze".  Grundsätzlich interessiere ich mich für nächstes Frühjahr auch für ein GC6. Allerdings bin ich von den Magura-Teilen enttäuscht. Ist leider nicht das, was ich erwartet hatte 

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## ham81 (28. November 2011)

laut Auskunft eines Mitarbeiters sollten die GC 2012 Modelle ab ca. Mitte Dezember konfigurierbar sein


----------



## Kriwo (29. November 2011)

Ich bin gestern von Wiesbaden aus gestartet und habe die große Tour gemacht:

Rose - Bike-Discount (Radon) - Canyon

Jeder hat ein bzw. zwei Bikes, die mich interessieren würden. 

Rose war ehrlich gesagt eine große Enttäuschung. (Fast) keine Räder da, nur ein Haufen Ladymodelle und ein paar Ausläufer vom Dr.Z und Jabba Wood. 

Dass nicht jedes Modell in jeder Größe verfügbar ist, ist klar. Aber mir ging es eher darum mal das Granite Chief mit dem Uncle Jimbo zu vergleichen und die für mich richtige Rahmengröße (optimal wäre für mich 21", damit liege ich genau zwischen 20-22") zu finden. Ich konnte nur ein 20" Jimbo in Grundausstattung im Laden fahren, es war nicht ein XL Rahmen und nicht ein Granite Chief vor Ort.

Laut Verkäufer werden die meisten 2012 Modelle ab Ende Dezember verfügbar sein, die 29" stehen jetzt schon im Laden und sind fahrbar. Das Granite Chief (und ich denke die anderen auch) sind erst im Laufe des Januars konfigurierbar.

Bei Radon sah es ähnlich aus, dort konnte ich aber ein passendes 2011er ohne Probleme mal Probefahren. P/L wohl unschlagbar, aber erst ab ~März überhaupt verfügbar im Laden.

Bei Canyon habe ich dann schließlich das gefunden, was ich mir bei Rose erhofft hatte. Das passende Rad in der passenden Größe, was mir auch optisch mit Abstand am besten gefallen hat.  

Ich fasse mal zusammen: Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so große Schwierigkeiten macht um die Jahreszeit mal ein Bike probefahren zu können. Verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wieso man alles verramscht und nichtmal ein paar Modelle für Probefahrten zurück hält .

Rose war bis gestern haushoher Favorit (auch weil ich schon seit vielen Jahren ein RedBull von ihnen fahre und mit dem Service super zufrieden war), aber nun ist es Canyon. Bis ich bestelle dauert es sowieso noch ein bisschen, aber um ein Granite Chief fahren zu können müsste ich nun noch bis Ende Dezember warten und nochmal die 600km Fahrt auf mich nehmen. Oder eben mal ein Testrad ordern, aber dafür sind mir die 120 ehrlich gesagt zuviel, gerade weil ich der Zeit vom Canyon relativ angetan bin und es somit auch nicht sicher ist, dass ich bei Rose kaufe (und die Leihgebühr zurück erhalte). 

Gruß Christian


----------



## -MIK- (29. November 2011)

Und was genau hat das im Granite Chief Wartezimmer zu suchen?

Also nix für ungut aber es ist doch weltfremd, am Ende der Saison zu erwarten, dass ein Laden wie Rose noch jedes Auslaufmodell (!!) zum Probesitzen vorrätig hat. Außerdem, wenn ich auf einem Bike Probesitze, dann will ich auf dem Modell sitzen, was ich auch kaufe. Was nützt mir ein passendes 2011er Modell, wenn 2012 der Lenkwinkel oder Reach und Stack anders sind?

Sorry aber Dein Post hat was von Nachtreten.


----------



## Kriwo (29. November 2011)

Hätte ich nun ein neues Thema aufmachen sollen? Dann hättest du sicherlich auch gemotzt. 

Mir ist es egal, ob ich auf einem 2011er Rad oder 2012 Rad sitze. Wenn ich die paar Meter im Laden hin und her rolle merke ich mm-Unterschiede (maximal) in der Geometrie sowieso nicht. Zudem sagte ich doch, dass es klar ist, dass nicht jedes Modell verfügbar ist. Aber ich bin sicherlich nicht der einzige, der im Moment nach einem Bike sucht und sich vorher gerne mal drauf gesetzt hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (29. November 2011)

Kriwo schrieb:


> Hätte ich nun ein neues Thema aufmachen sollen? Dann hättest du sicherlich auch gemotzt.
> 
> Mir ist es egal, ob ich auf einem 2011er Rad oder 2012 Rad sitze. Wenn ich die paar Meter im Laden hin und her rolle merke ich mm-Unterschiede (maximal) in der Geometrie sowieso nicht. Zudem sagte ich doch, dass es klar ist, dass nicht jedes Modell verfügbar ist. Aber ich bin sicherlich nicht der einzige, der im Moment nach einem Bike sucht und sich vorher gerne mal drauf gesetzt hätte.


 

Du hast ein schönes stückchen strecke zurückgelegt um ein paar probefahrten zu machen, du hast auch genau gewusst welche bikes du fahren möchtest auch hast du gewust das gerade ein modelwechsel stattfindet. Auch konntest du dir zusammenreimen das nicht mehr jedes modell verfügbar ist.

Jetzt stell ich mir gerade die frage warum du vorher nicht angerufen hast ? 
Und jetzt lies dir bitte nochmal deine post selber durch ...

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (30. November 2011)

Kriwo schrieb:


> Hätte ich nun ein neues Thema aufmachen sollen? Dann hättest du sicherlich auch gemotzt.
> 
> Mir ist es egal, ob ich auf einem 2011er Rad oder 2012 Rad sitze. Wenn ich die paar Meter im Laden hin und her rolle merke ich mm-Unterschiede (maximal) in der Geometrie sowieso nicht. Zudem sagte ich doch, dass es klar ist, dass nicht jedes Modell verfügbar ist. Aber ich bin sicherlich nicht der einzige, der im Moment nach einem Bike sucht und sich vorher gerne mal drauf gesetzt hätte.



Als alter Foren-Veteran hätte ich bei einem neuen Thema nicht gemekert aber das' ja auch egal, das müssen wir nicht tot diskutieren.

Natürlich kann ich Deinen "Frust" verstehen aber wie George schon sagte, waren Dir alle Umstände bekannt. Ich für meinen Teil kenne kaum einen Bikehersteller, der in der Saison ALLE (!!) Modelle zum Probesitzen und -fahren im Ladenlokal stehen hat, außer Rose. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin bestimmt kein Fan-Boy aber ich finde es einfach unmöglich, sich hier hin zu stellen und aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ein Hersteller seine Restbestände abverkauft (wovon btw. viele profitiert haben, in Form extrem vergünstigter Preise), so einen Post zu setzen.

Das meine ich jetzt rein sachlich und ist nicht persönlich gemeint.


----------



## Alex-F (30. November 2011)

Ja, sorry das ich das letzte Jimbo ausm laden mitgenommen hab


----------



## GeorgeP (30. November 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Ja, sorry das ich das letzte Jimbo ausm laden mitgenommen hab


 

genau du bist schuld


----------



## Eksduro (30. November 2011)

...genau sascha is schuld


----------



## Kriwo (30. November 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht. 

Natürlich bin ich auch selbst daran Schuld, vielleicht habe ich mir das Ganze auch etwas anders vorgestellt, als es in Wirklichkeit ist. 

Die Sache ist einfach die, dass sich die Möglichkeit montags zu fahren erst im Laufe des Sonntags ergeben hat, und da ich schon weit vor Ladenöffnungszeiten losfahren musste, um alle drei zu schaffen, war ein Anruf nicht mehr möglich. Gewisses Risiko, das ist klar. Aber da ich ja zu drei Anbietern wollte noch ok. 

Ich bin der letzte, der etwas schlechtes über Rose sagen möchte. Wie gesagt, ich fahre ein Redbull, war auch damals in Bocholt (noch im alten Laden) und war bisher sehr zufrieden. Nur finde ich halt, dass ein Anbieter dieser Größe diverse Testräder vor Ort haben sollte. Canyon z.B. hat für jedes Modell ein Testrad pro Rahmengröße zur Verfügung (natürlich nicht für jede Ausstattungsvariante, sondern für ein komplettes Modell, Strive z.B). Für die Leute die sich mit der Sache auskennen ist es doch meistens eh egal, welche Ausstattung montiert ist, da hat man doch in der Regel schon seine eigene Vorstellung. Es geht doch um die Geometrie, und die gilt es zu testen.

Ich bin doch nicht der einzige, der zu der Zeit nach einem Bike guckt. Wenn alle Räder im Laden am Ende der Saison verkauft werden, dann ist der Laden im schlechtesten Fall über Monate leer. Das kann man doch mit ein paar Testrädern (die eben erst verkauft werden, wenn die neuen Modelle da sind) umgehen, vorausgesetzt, dass sich nicht viel daran geändert hat (was beim GC und UJ eindeutig der Fall ist).

Gruß Christian


----------



## psycho82 (1. Dezember 2011)

Bin gerade bei Rose - Erstinspektion fuer mein GC - hier stehen wirklich wenig Mtbs, finde ich fuer die Jahreszeit allerdings normal!

Das 2011er GC steht allerdings in XL im Showroom, war es nicht das Mod. wonach du gesucht hast? Beim naechsten mal besser vorher anrufen.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (1. Dezember 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Bin gerade bei Rose - Erstinspektion fuer mein GC
> 
> Gruss
> Benny


 

Wie hast du denn so schnell einen termin bekommen, ich muss bis zum 17.01.12 warten.
Im Dez. war nichts mehr frei obwohl ich mitte Nov. angerufen hatte.
Stört mich jetzt nicht sonderlich bin halt etwas verwundert 

Cheers
George


----------



## psycho82 (1. Dezember 2011)

Hi George,

hab den Termin bereits Mitte Oktober gemacht.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (1. Dezember 2011)

Ah das erklärt dann alles 

Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig interpretiere sind bei Rose 2 monate zeitnah 

Na dannn

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quackches (24. Januar 2012)

Sooo! Habe gestern auch endlich nach etlichen Überlegungen mein GC bestellt und habe heute prompt die Mail bekommen, dass das Bike bereits in 5-10 Tagen fertig gebaut und versendet werden soll. Darf ich jetzt etwa davon ausgehen, dass ich schon frühestens in einer Woche mit Post rechnen darf?! ?! ;-) Ich freu mich


----------



## GeorgeP (25. Januar 2012)

ich denke du kannst schon von ausgehen das in kurzer zeit ein sehr großes paket an deiner tür steht 

Cheers
George


----------



## psycho82 (25. Januar 2012)

Na, dann sollte das Rose kurzfristig bei dir eintreffen

Gruß 

Benny


----------



## MettiMett (25. Januar 2012)

Da liegt Vorfreude in der Luft ;-)

Freu mich schon drauf wieder bei angenehmeren Wetter fahren zu können!


----------



## Koerk (27. Januar 2012)

Ich freu mich auch so tierisch auf die Semesterferien ...
Da wird knallhart mit den Panzerschlappen auf dem Beef Cake Kondition und Kraft geprügelt.


----------



## Quackches (28. Januar 2012)

Unglaublich! Montag Nachmittag mein Bike konfiguriert und bestellt. Heute morgen schellt es an der Tür und der riesige Karton steht vor mir ;-)
Nach der ersten Tour muss ich sagen: Dieses Bike macht wirklich Spass. 
Habe nur das Gefühl, dass zu wenig Druck auf Gabel und Dämpfer ist, aber das lässt sich ja beheben


----------



## MettiMett (28. Januar 2012)

Glückwunsch! Das ging ja fix.
Hab heute meine Reverb bekommen. Sehr Schick dein Bike!


----------



## Quackches (28. Januar 2012)

Ich kann auch nur zur Reverb gratulieren. Ich weiß nicht wie ich vorher ohne leben/biken konnte


----------



## GeorgeP (28. Januar 2012)

Quackches schrieb:


> Unglaublich! Montag Nachmittag mein Bike konfiguriert und bestellt. Heute morgen schellt es an der Tür und der riesige Karton steht vor mir ;-)
> Nach der ersten Tour muss ich sagen: Dieses Bike macht wirklich Spass.
> Habe nur das Gefühl, dass zu wenig Druck auf Gabel und Dämpfer ist, aber das lässt sich ja beheben


 

Gratuliere, das nenn ich mal schnell !

Dann viel spaß damit 



MettiMett schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Das ging ja fix.
> Hab heute meine Reverb bekommen. Sehr Schick dein Bike!


 
Du wirst diese stütze sehr zu schätzen wissen !




Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (28. Januar 2012)

Tolle Konfig von Deinem Chief, gefällt mir  viel Spaß mit der Büx


----------



## MettiMett (28. Januar 2012)

Jo denke ich auch. Weiß nun nur nicht ob ich die Leitung oben oder unten verlege.
Ist die Stürze überhaupt schnell zu wechseln? Also wegen der Remote.


----------



## GeorgeP (28. Januar 2012)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Jo denke ich auch. Weiß nun nur nicht ob ich die Leitung oben oder unten verlege.
> Ist die Stürze überhaupt schnell zu wechseln? Also wegen der Remote.


 
Kommt auf die verlegung der leitung an, legst du sie wie Mik unten herum gehts schnell.
Legst du sie am oberrohr entlang musst du jedes mal den dämpfer ausbauen.
Aber wie oft wechselt man denn die sattelstütze ?

Cheers
George


----------



## MettiMett (28. Januar 2012)

Nicht oft^^ 
War nur aus Interesse. Trau mir das mit dem Leitung kürzen nicht ganz zu, deswegen werde ich sie wie MIK verlegen.


----------



## Alex-F (28. Januar 2012)

Leitung kürzen muss ich sagen war überhaupt kein Problem, und ich hab noch nicht so die Ahnung.
Mit nem neuen Teppich Messer wie im Video beschrieben anritzen bis man die Leitung abziehen kann, dann hab ich die Leitung mit dem Messer gekürzt, und mit ner Zange wie im Video wieder auf den Stift geschoben. War echt ne Sache von 5 Minuten!

Video wurde hier schon gepostet, habsch grad nicht zur Hand


----------



## GeorgeP (28. Januar 2012)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Nicht oft^^
> War nur aus Interesse. Trau mir das mit dem Leitung kürzen nicht ganz zu, deswegen werde ich sie wie MIK verlegen.


 

Das ist wirklich kein problem, schau dir das video dazu an und auf gehts !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (28. Januar 2012)

Jo schon fertig...

;-)


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Januar 2012)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Jo schon fertig...
> 
> ;-)


 

Haben wir doch gesagt, du wirst hier noch zu nem richtigen schrauber gemacht


----------



## MettiMett (29. Januar 2012)

Oki doki. Musste 2mal kürzen, war beim ersten mal noch zu lang. Hab jetzt also Übung^^


----------



## GeorgeP (29. Januar 2012)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Oki doki. Musste 2mal kürzen, war beim ersten mal noch zu lang. Hab jetzt also Übung^^


 

Na besser so rum, als anders herum. Getreu nach dem motto :

Meister Meister, 2x abgeschnitten immer noch zu kurz


----------



## BassTee (11. Februar 2012)

So, auch ich habs heute getan....!!!! 

War heute um 09:30h der erste in der BikeTown, noch einmal die Größen L und XL Probe gefahren und dann in XL folgende Konfi bestellt:

Basiskonfiguration Granite Chief 4 (Chock Brown/Pearl White) mit folgenden Änderungen:



Fox Talas RLC Fit 150mm, Kashima Beschichtung
Fox Dämpfer RP 23
komplette 10-Fach 780er XT Schaltgruppe (11-36)
XT Ice-Tech Bremsen (203/180)
Syncros Vorbau FL V2 in weiß
Syncros Lenker FR 2014 740mm, 20mm Rise
Sattel SQ-Lab 611
Kind Shock Sattelstütze
Reifen Schwalbe Fat Albert SnakeSkin 2,4

Liefertermin ist Mitte April, ich kanns kaum erwarten...! Will bis dahin gar nicht mehr auf mein schnödes Hardtail.... 

Gruß,
BassTee


----------



## psycho82 (11. Februar 2012)

Na dann: 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und dass die Wartezeit schnell vergeht!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## sportzigarette (14. Februar 2012)

Ich nehm' jetzt auch mal Platz im Wartezimmer...

Am 28. Januar hab' ich mein GC bestellt, am 07. Februar umkonfiguriert und am 20. Februar soll's (aktuell) geliefert werden, wobei im Moment auf Bremsen (Shimano XT) und Dämpfer (Rock Shox Monarch RT3) gewartet wird...

Aber wie heißt's doch so schön: Vorfreude, schönste Freude...


----------



## Deleted 224116 (27. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mir demnächst auch ein Granite Chief bestellen möchte, ein paar Fragen:

- Habt ihr vorher die Testbike Funktion genutzt? 
Also Testbike wird einem zugesandt (Granite Chief 8) damit man ein Wochenende testen kann, kostet 120 Euro, Geld wird verrechnet wenn mans kauft.

Überlege das zu machen, da ich so mal testen könnte wie es sich fährt.
Ich möchte aber kein Granite Chief 8 sondern warscheinlich ein 4 kaufen. (maximal 2000 Euro, passt am besten ins Budget)
Insofern würde dieser Test für mich wohl keinen Vorteil bringen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.

- Sind die Bikes bei euch auch nur mit unmontiertem Vorderrad angekommen? Das wäre für mich als Technik Laien nämlich ideal. Mit Videoanleitung traue ich mir das noch zu. Sattel einstecken kann wohl jeder.

- Muss ich die Performance-Einstellung ( [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0PODdnVp6I"]Rose - Performance Setup      - YouTube[/nomedia] ) selbst machen, wenn das Bike bei mir ankommt, oder wird das vor dem Versand bereits gemacht? (Wer das Video nicht anschauen will, es geht um Federgabel und Dämpfereinstellung für Größe und Gewicht des Fahrers)

Auch das würde ich mir dank Anleitung im Netz noch zutrauen 

Gibt es sonst noch etwas, was ich vor dem Bestellen beachten sollte?
Hab schon soviele Infos zu den Rose Bikes gelesen wie ich finden konnte.
Danke für eure Hilfe und Tipps.


----------



## -MIK- (28. März 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> - Habt ihr vorher die Testbike Funktion genutzt?
> Also Testbike wird einem zugesandt (Granite Chief 8) damit man ein Wochenende testen kann, kostet 120 Euro, Geld wird verrechnet wenn mans kauft.
> 
> Überlege das zu machen, da ich so mal testen könnte wie es sich fährt.
> ...



Nun ja doch, an der Kinematik ändert sich ja in den verschiedenen Ausstattungen nichts. Anhand dem Testbike kannst Du in etwa abchecken, ob das Bike was für Dich ist. 



whistler85 schrieb:


> - Sind die Bikes bei euch auch nur mit unmontiertem Vorderrad angekommen? Das wäre für mich als Technik Laien nämlich ideal. Mit Videoanleitung traue ich mir das noch zu. Sattel einstecken kann wohl jeder.



Glaub den Lenker musst Du auch noch begradigen, allerdings liegt eine gute Anleitung dabei.



whistler85 schrieb:


> - Muss ich die Performance-Einstellung ( Rose - Performance Setup      - YouTube ) selbst machen, wenn das Bike bei mir ankommt, oder wird das vor dem Versand bereits gemacht? (Wer das Video nicht anschauen will, es geht um Federgabel und Dämpfereinstellung für Größe und Gewicht des Fahrers)



Ja, Du musst das Fahrwerk selber einstellen, das kann kein Hersteller dem Endverbraucher abnehmen. Kleiner Tip hier am Rande: Dämpfung (Zug- und Druckstufe) der Empfehlung der Betriebsanleitung vom Hersteller entsprechend einstellen und beim Luftdruck am Anfang ruhig 1 - 2 bar mehr einfüllen, als empfohlen wird.

Noch ein paar Links:

Klick I

Klick II

Klick III


----------



## Deleted 224116 (28. März 2012)

Danke für die Tipps, klingt auf jedenfall machbar und nicht wie Atomphysik. 

Mit der Kinematik dürftest du Recht haben. Werde dann wohl mal ein Testbike ordern, kann man ja nix falsch machen. Es sei denn es gefällt mir absolut gar nicht, dann hab ich 120 Euro in den Wind geschossen.
Dafür wäre ich um eine Erfahrung reicher.

Ach und ich wüsste gern noch ob es sinnvoller wäre, eurer Meinung nach, ein Granite Chief 1 mit XT Teilen zu nehmen, oder lieber gleich das Granite Chief 4, schätze wenn man die Teile wechselt kommt man auf den selben Preis wie fürs GC4.
Bin noch am grübeln, sollte aber auf keinen Fall mehr als 2000 Euro sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BassTee (28. März 2012)

Am Granite Chief 4 sind doch gar keine XT-Komponenten verbaut...??? Aber es lohnt sich in jedem Fall ein bißchen mit dem Konfigurator zu spielen und seine Wunschkomponenten mal an verschiedene Grundmodelle anzubauen. 

Habe auch das 4er genommen und die komplette XT-Gruppe verbaut . Mit den anderen Wunschkomponenten ist so eine bezahlbare Mischung zwischen 4 und 8 rausgekommen (siehe Beitrag hier im Forum). 

Testbike hatte ich mir auch erst fest vorgenommen, bin dann aber in der BikeTown probegefahren und direkt bestellt.... 

Falls Du etwas geduldiger als ich bist, solltest Du das mit dem Testbike aber in jedem Fall machen! Schon wegen der richtigen Rahmengröße, da hab ich mich schwer getan, und hoff immer noch das ich mich richtig entschieden habe. Mitte April (voraussichtlicher Liefertermin) weiß ich dann mehr.... Kanns kaum noch erwarten...


----------



## Deleted 224116 (28. März 2012)

BassTee schrieb:


> Am Granite Chief 4 sind doch gar keine XT-Komponenten verbaut...??? Aber es lohnt sich in jedem Fall ein bißchen mit dem Konfigurator zu spielen und seine Wunschkomponenten mal an verschiedene Grundmodelle anzubauen.



Jo, das stimmt, das kam wohl falsch rüber.
Dachte im Vergleich sind die Sram 9 Teile auch nicht schlecht?? 
So genau weiß ich es nicht.



BassTee schrieb:


> Habe auch das 4er genommen und die komplette XT-Gruppe verbaut . Mit den anderen Wunschkomponenten ist so eine bezahlbare Mischung zwischen 4 und 8 rausgekommen (siehe Beitrag hier im Forum).
> 
> Testbike hatte ich mir auch erst fest vorgenommen, bin dann aber in der BikeTown probegefahren und direkt bestellt....
> 
> Falls Du etwas geduldiger als ich bist, solltest Du das mit dem Testbike aber in jedem Fall machen! Schon wegen der richtigen Rahmengröße, da hab ich mich schwer getan, und hoff immer noch das ich mich richtig entschieden habe. Mitte April (voraussichtlicher Liefertermin) weiß ich dann mehr.... Kanns kaum noch erwarten...



Muss ich mal rumprobieren aber 4er mit kompletter XT Gruppe dürfte wohl meinen finanziellen Rahmen sprengen.
Vielleicht ist das 1er mit XT besser für mich.

Mir gehts vorallem um langlebigkeit der Komponenten und eine gute Federung. Lieber in eine der teureren Gabeln investieren? Hmmm nicht einfach die Entscheidungen.
Ich muss sowieos noch warten mit dem bestellen, weil es eine Selbstschenkung Ende April werden soll


----------



## BassTee (28. März 2012)

Da musste Dich aber beeilen wenn Du das Bike Ende April haben willst.... Hab meins am 11.02. bestellt, Liefertermin ist Mitte April....

Mir war auch die Gabel wichtig, und am Ende wars billiger das 4er als Grundmodell zu nehmen, da hier die FOX Talas schon dran war; wie gesagt einfach mal mit dem Konfi spielen.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (28. März 2012)

BassTee schrieb:


> Da musste Dich aber beeilen wenn Du das Bike Ende April haben willst.... Hab meins am 11.02. bestellt, Liefertermin ist Mitte April....
> 
> Mir war auch die Gabel wichtig, und am Ende wars billiger das 4er als Grundmodell zu nehmen, da hier die FOX Talas schon dran war; wie gesagt einfach mal mit dem Konfi spielen.



  Vielleicht dauert die Lieferung auch nur wegen der besonderen Konfiguration solange?
Könnte sein, dass das Standard Modell 4 schneller geliefert werden würde.
Naja mal schauen wann ich bestelle


----------



## GeorgeP (28. März 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Ach und ich wÃ¼sste gern noch ob es sinnvoller wÃ¤re, eurer Meinung nach, ein Granite Chief 1 mit XT Teilen zu nehmen, oder lieber gleich das Granite Chief 4, schÃ¤tze wenn man die Teile wechselt kommt man auf den selben Preis wie fÃ¼rs GC4.
> Bin noch am grÃ¼beln, sollte aber auf keinen Fall mehr als 2000 Euro sein.


 

Nimm das GC 2, damit hast du die bessere gabel im vergleich zum GC 1 und eine ebenbÃ¼rtige zu Fox. Die Sram X9 komponenten kannst dann alle kostenfrei auf XT umstellen, Ich glaub bis auf die kurbel, da mÃ¼sstest du einen kleinen aufpreis fÃ¼r zahlen.
Du kommst dann mit dem Fox dÃ¤mfer auf 2058â¬ was dann nur gaaaaaanz knapp Ã¼ber deinem limit liegt. Ansonsten ziehst nochmal 112â¬ ab


----------



## Deleted 224116 (28. März 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Nimm das GC 2, damit hast du die bessere gabel im vergleich zum GC 1 und eine ebenbürtige zu Fox. Die Sram X9 komponenten kannst dann alle kostenfrei auf XT umstellen, Ich glaub bis auf die kurbel, da müsstest du einen kleinen aufpreis für zahlen.
> Du kommst dann mit dem Fox dämfer auf 2058 was dann nur gaaaaaanz knapp über deinem limit liegt. Ansonsten ziehst nochmal 112 ab



Netter tipp danke, habe aber festgestellt, dass ich mit den Einzelteilen zu wenig vertraut bin, um mir alles selbst zusammenzustellen.
Ist das Original GC2 auch in Ordnung was die Ausstattung betrifft?
Speziell die Sram 9 Teile?


----------



## Alex-F (28. März 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt sind alle Versionen, und alle anbauteile in Ordnung. 

X9 machste nichts falsch mit. Ob Sram oder shimano ist dann wieder eine Geschmacksfrage.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (28. März 2012)

Danke für die Info.
Werde wohl das GC 2 mit Standard Ausstattung nehmen und erstmal ein GC 8 Testbike fürs Wochenende ordern.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 224116 (29. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Das mit dem Testbike hat sich erledigt. Ich habe nachgefragt und die Bezahlung der Testgebühr ist nur mit Kreditkarte möglich. Da ich keine KK habe, fällt das für mich weg.

Nochmal eine Frage speziell zum Versand:

Wenn ich ein Bike bestelle, habe ich ja 30 Tage Rückgaberecht, wenn es mir nicht gefallen sollte. Angenommen das wäre der Fall, kann man dann die Post oder ROSE bitten, es bei mir abzuholen?
Da es sich ja doch um ein großes Paket handelt und es für mich umständlich wäre, es mit einem Auto zu verladen und zur Post zu bringen.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (29. März 2012)

Soweit ich weiss organisiert Rose die Abholung.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (29. März 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss organisiert Rose die Abholung.



Selbst wenn ich es zurückgeben möchte?
Das wär ja ne super Sache. Das nenn ich Service! Danke 

Falls es noch jemanden interessiert, hab in den Rose AGBs den entsprechenden Eintrag gefunden:

http://www.roseversand.de/inhalt/hilfe/agb#ruecksendung



> *Hinweis zur Rücksendung* Unsere Versandverpackungen sind auch für die Rücksendung geeignet.  Jeder unserer Sendungen für die Empfängerländer Deutschland, Schweiz und  Liechtenstein liegt ein vorgefertigter Rücksendepaketaufkleber bei. Für  andere Länder, die unten aufgeführt wurden, können über einen  Retourenlink im Internet Retourenetiketten abgerufen werden. Sie müssen  das Paket nur noch bei der Post am Paketschalter  aufgeben. Das Rückgaberecht besteht gem. § 312d Abs. 4 BGB für alle  Lieferungen, mit Ausnahme von Waren, die nach Kundenspezifikation  angefertigt werden oder von Audio- oder Videoaufzeichnungen oder von  Software, sofern die gelieferten Datenträger von Ihnen entsiegelt worden  sind. *Bei Rücknahmeverlangen wird die Ware bei Ihnen abgeholt. Neben  diesem einmonatigem Rückgaberecht stehen Ihnen natürlich die  gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsansprüche zu.*


----------



## GeorgeP (29. März 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Netter tipp danke, habe aber festgestellt, dass ich mit den Einzelteilen zu wenig vertraut bin, um mir alles selbst zusammenzustellen.
> Ist das Original GC2 auch in Ordnung was die Ausstattung betrifft?
> Speziell die Sram 9 Teile?


 

Wenn du das online nicht auf die reihe bekommst, geht das auch alles via tel 
Da kannst du sogar dinge bestellen die so im online konfigurator nicht machbar sind !


----------



## Deleted 224116 (29. März 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Wenn du das online nicht auf die reihe bekommst, geht das auch alles via tel
> Da kannst du sogar dinge bestellen die so im online konfigurator nicht machbar sind !



Ja, das ist auch alles schön und gut aber ich hab fast das Gefühl dass ich als All Mountain Laie kaum Unterschiede merken werde.
Zumal ja die Standard Versionen auch nicht schlecht sein sollen und da muss ich halt nix machen als auswählen und bestellen ^^


----------



## directXaction (29. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
bin Neuling im IBC Forum und habe mir ein etwas aufgerüstetes 
GC 8 bestellt, Liefertermin in 8 Wo.
Kanns kaum erwarten !!!


----------



## HtoTher (29. März 2012)

Glückwunsch dazu, du wirst deinen Spass haben^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (30. März 2012)

So, habe mich heute zum Granite Chief 1 durchgerungen.
Das wird für meine Zwecke sicherlich reichen und ich spare noch ein paar Euros.
Hab dazu die Wellgo Funstyle Pedale genommen, da ich auf jedenfall ohne Klick Pedale fahren werde.

Farblich war die Braun-Weiß Variante eigentlich unausweichlich, da die Schwarze Version mit schwarzer Schrift (wer kommt auf so eine Kombination?) ziemlich unattraktiv ist.

War nur etwas überrascht, dass Zahlen auf Rechnung nicht möglich war, obwohl es auf der Website beworben wird. Offenbar gilt das nur für Produkte bis zu einem günstigeren Betrag...?
Hab mich also für Vorab-Überweisung entschieden.

Bin gespannt wie es sich fährt, ist ja mein erstes Allmountain. 
Und wielange die Lieferzeit beträgt... beim Bestellen stand da was von 2 Fahrräder in 5 Wochen. Also müssten sie ja theoretisch für eins nur 2 1/2 Wochen brauchen.

Mal abwarten


----------



## piilu (30. März 2012)

Sorry aber Schwarz mit Schwarzer Schrift sieht sieht in Echt richtig geil aus. Meiner meinug nach bis jetzt die beste Rose Lackierung


----------



## Deleted 224116 (30. März 2012)

piilu schrieb:


> Sorry aber Schwarz mit Schwarzer Schrift sieht sieht in Echt richtig geil aus. Meiner meinug nach bis jetzt die beste Rose Lackierung


Finde es einfach zu unpassend. Ich habs in Real natürlich noch nicht gesehen, aber Schwarz auf schwarz? Die Kombination kann doch nicht funktionieren. Klar gibt es verschiedene schwarztöne, aber irgendwie ist mir das doch etwas zu schlicht und uninspiriert.


----------



## piilu (31. März 2012)

Der Rahme ist ja mtt und der Aufkleber eher glänzend, versthe aber auch nicht warum Rose da nicht verschiedene Farben anbietet, die Decals kann man auch hier in Deutschland aufkleben oder die werden direkt in mehreren Farben mitgeschickt


----------



## Deleted 224116 (2. April 2012)

Hi,
wie ist das bei euren Bikes gewesen mit dem Liefertermin?

Hab heute die E-Mail mit den Kundendaten erhalten und da steht Montagetermin 07.05.12.

In meinem Kundenkonto steht seit heute aber Versand in ca. 1 Woche.
Und darunter steht nochmal Versand am 16.04.12.

An welchen der drei Termine kann ich mich nun am ehsten halten??


----------



## MettiMett (2. April 2012)

Hatte es ähnlich.
Gehe mal vom 7.5. aus, dann ist die Enttäuschung nicht so groß wenn es doch länger dauert.
Kommt halt immer drauf an wieviel zu tun ist vor Ort, aber die beeilen sich schon dein Bike fertig zu zimmern ;-)


----------



## Deleted 224116 (2. April 2012)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Hatte es ähnlich.
> Gehe mal vom 7.5. aus, dann ist die Enttäuschung nicht so groß wenn es doch länger dauert.
> Kommt halt immer drauf an wieviel zu tun ist vor Ort, aber die beeilen sich schon dein Bike fertig zu zimmern ;-)



Jo danke, werde mich auf den Mai einstellen


----------



## MettiMett (2. April 2012)

Wenn es dann vorher kommt ist die Freude umso größer ;-)


----------



## Deleted 224116 (3. April 2012)

Eine Frage hätte ich, hab im Thread von einem Umwerfer Problem 2011 gelesen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=541683

Besteht das Problem immer noch?

Weil mein GC 1 einen XT E Type Umwerfer hat und ich natürlich keine Lust auf Probleme hab.

Da mein Bike bislang scheinbar nicht montiert ist, würde ich mich dann dort mal erkundigen ob sie mir nen anderen Umwerfer einbauen oder ob das Problem gelöst wurde.


----------



## Alex-F (3. April 2012)

Mir fällt jetzt nur luckystricke22 (oder so) ein mit nen 2012er Chief. Er hatte von Problemen nichts gesagt. 

Hat hier sonst noch wer schon ein 12er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (3. April 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich, hab im Thread von einem Umwerfer Problem 2011 gelesen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=541683
> 
> ...


 

Nein das problem besteht nicht mehr, da der umwerfer jetzt direktmount ist.
Warum da jetzt E-Type auf der HP steht ist mir unklar, ich war im Januar bei Rose um habe mir das GC genau angeschaut und der umwerfer war dierekt mount !


----------



## Deleted 224116 (3. April 2012)

Danke euch, dann bin ich erstmal beruhigt. 

Vielleicht ist der E-Type nur beim GC 1 montiert?

Ich hab sicherheitshalber beim Support mal angefragt. Mal sehen was die antworten.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (19. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

also die Anfrage wegen dem Umwerfer hat ergeben, dass das Problem offenbar nicht mehr besteht, egal mit welchem Umwerfer.

Gestern kam nun die Mail dass mein Bike in die Montage eingelaufen ist und es nur noch ein paar Tage dauern kann. Freu mich schon wie ein Keks.

Ich weiß nicht ob das schonmal fragt wurde, aber sind die 4er, 5er und 6er Imbusschlüssel die man ggf. zum Zusammenbau braucht dabei? Oder muss man die selbst haben?

Hab nen 4er und 5er hier liegen wenn mich nicht alles täuscht...
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## -MIK- (19. April 2012)

Nee, da sind Ikea und Canyon die einzigen, die so etwas bei legen. Einen kompletten Satz Inbus-Schlüssel solltest Du auf jeden Fall haben. Geht ja auch um Dinge wie Bremsgriffe einstellen wo man einen 2,5er oder 3er benötigt.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (19. April 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Nee, da sind Ikea und Canyon die einzigen, die so etwas bei legen. Einen kompletten Satz Inbus-Schlüssel solltest Du auf jeden Fall haben. Geht ja auch um Dinge wie Bremsgriffe einstellen wo man einen 2,5er oder 3er benötigt.



Ok danke dir!


----------



## tschlangenau (23. April 2012)

So,
dann setz ich mich auch mal ins Wartezimmer

Habe mir mein Rose Granite Chief 4 in Schwarz letzte Woche mit komplett XT (außer Bremse), FOX-Dämpfer und X-King 2,4 bestellt............

Montagetermin ist laut Rose der 25.05 

Kann es kaum noch abwarten, habe momentan nur mein REnnrad zum überbrücken Hoffe die Warterei lohnt sich....

MFG


----------



## Deleted 224116 (24. April 2012)

Hi Leute,

heute die Mail bekommen, mein GC1 wurde versandt 


Was meint ihr, wann kann ich damit rechnen, dass es hier ankommt, weil ich würde gerne zuhaus sein wenn der postmann klingelt.

Die Sendungsverfolgungsnummer funktioniert noch nicht, hab die Mail gerade erst bekommen.

Danke euch für tipps!


----------



## GeorgeP (25. April 2012)

und hast du es schon ?


----------



## Deleted 224116 (25. April 2012)

Hi,

genial, es ist heute schon angekommen!!! Obwohl ich dachte es würde bis Anfang Mai dauern.

Super, weil ich morgen keine Zeit für die DHL gehabt hätte, bin ich echt froh, dass es heute schon da ist.
Alles wie erwartet, TOP soweit ich das überblicken kann.
Ich bin aufgeregt wie ein Schnitzel und hab die erste Montage nach 1-2 Stunden hinbekommen (als Laie auf dem Gebiet).

Einziges was mir fehlt ist ein 8er Imbuß oder ein Maulschlüssel um die Pedale festzuschrauben. Die muss ich nochmal nachziehen und werde daher gleich los und im örtlichen Bike Shop fragen ob die sowas da haben.

Tja ansonsten gibts nicht viel zu sagen, außer dass die Reifen einfach MEGAFETT sind, ich hatte nicht gedacht dass die so breit sind, bin da doch etwas anderes gewohnt... aber das klingt nach guter Bodenhaftung 

Achja und der Schnellspannhebel wackelt an der Vorderachse ein wenig (ist schon fest, aber nicht "Handballen-Stärke-Fest"), deswegen hab ich direkt bei ROSE nachgefragt ob sie mir den nochmal schicken können... als Kulanz... kostet ja nix so ein Teil. (Schnellspann-Steckachse)
Vielleicht bau ich aber auch eine von meinem alten MTB ein, nur um sicher zu gehen... die Achse sitzt schon bombenfest, aber der Hebel wackelt halt etwas. Vor dem Wochenende komm ich aber warscheinlich eh nicht zum fahren.

Weiß einer von euch ob das Dramatisch ist, dass der Schnellspannhebel etwas lockerer ist? 
Wie gesagt... Achse sitzt bombenfest, Hebel ist auch "fest", aber eben nicht bombensicher...

Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (26. April 2012)

Hat sich erledigt mit dem Hebel.
Wusste nicht dass man mitm 2.5er Imbuss die Hebelspannung verstärken kann 

Freu mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt, werde dann hier auch nen Bild posten.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 224116 (26. April 2012)

So ein geiler Scheiss, gerade hab ich eine Testrunde gedreht (nur auf Feldweg mit einigen Unebenheiten). Ein bißchen XT Schaltung getestet etc.

Es ist ein absoluter TRAUM. Ich würde das Bike jederzeit wiederkaufen.
Wie ich mich auf die erste Tour freue...


----------



## tschlangenau (26. April 2012)

xD 
du machst einem die Wartezeit nicht gerade einfach

Aber freut mich für dich, welche Ausstattung hast du genau gewählt?


----------



## Deleted 224116 (26. April 2012)

tschlangenau schrieb:


> xD
> du machst einem die Wartezeit nicht gerade einfach
> 
> Aber freut mich für dich, welche Ausstattung hast du genau gewählt?



Hab die Standardausstattung des GC 1 gewählt.
Ich war mir sicher, dass das für meine Ansprüche genügt (All Mountain Anfänger) und es ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied zu meinem 600 Euro Hardtail.
Alleine die Schaltung läuft so butterweich, das ist kein Vergleich!

Mit Versand und Karton hab ich 1900 Euro bezahlt. Und Neukunden Geschenk in Form einer Tasche gabs auch dazu. Einfach TOP!


----------



## tschlangenau (26. April 2012)

Yo, das 1er ist auch schon klasse.......da würde mich nur die Stahlfeder sektor forke stören^^

Kannst du schon was zum Hinterbau sagen? Vom Ansprechverhalten und so...... würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## Deleted 224116 (26. April 2012)

tschlangenau schrieb:


> Yo, das 1er ist auch schon klasse.......da würde mich nur die Stahlfeder sektor forke stören^^
> 
> Kannst du schon was zum Hinterbau sagen? Vom Ansprechverhalten und so...... würde mich mal interessieren



Also von dem ganzen Einstellungskram versteh ich net soviel, habe nur den Dämpfer geprüft, offenbar war das alles schon eingestellt auf mein Gewicht und Größe!
Finde die Stahlfeder insbesondere gut, weil ich gelesen hab, dass die Stahlfeder auf Dauer doch nicht so wartungsintensiv ist. Weiß nicht mehr obs stimmt, bin jedenfalls mit beiden Federungen total zufrieden bisher!

Fährt sich butterweich selbst durch einige Schlaglöcher und dickere Steine die da rumlagen!

Wüsste nicht wieso ich ne Luftgabel nehmen sollte. 
Werde aber nochmal berichten wenn ich länger durch den Wald gefahren bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschlangenau (26. April 2012)

Luftgabeln sind halt deutlich leichter und man kann sie besser einstellen (vor allem auf sein körpergewicht). Stahlfedern haben dafür ein besseres Losbrechmoment, da viele Dichtungen im Inneren wegfallen und arbeiten von der Federkennlinie perfekt linear.....

Aber da ich mit meinen 16 Jahren eh noch am wachsen und Gewicht zulegen bin, ist ne Stahlfeder eh nix für mich, da müsste ich, bis ich ausgewachsen wäre die Feder ständig meinem Gewicht entsprechend austauschen....... sehr lästig......

Mein GC kommt mit FOX RP23, da gibts bei Rose ja 2 Luftkammern zur auswahl. Für mich wurde der Dämpfer mit der größeren Luftkammer (bis 76kg) gewählt.......stellt sich die Frage wie lange ich noch unter 76kg wiege......
Habe immo gute 70KG auf der Waage....


----------



## Deleted 224116 (26. April 2012)

tschlangenau schrieb:


> Luftgabeln sind halt deutlich leichter und man kann sie besser einstellen (vor allem auf sein körpergewicht). Stahlfedern haben dafür ein besseres Losbrechmoment, da viele Dichtungen im Inneren wegfallen und arbeiten von der Federkennlinie perfekt linear.....



Ah ok... also dann ist mir ne Stahlfeder lieber... weil das Gewicht des Bikes ist mir net so wichtig, solange es keine 20 Kilo wiegt oder so 
Das Ansprechverhalten ist mir da wichtiger und das muss ich nochmal genauer testen.



tschlangenau schrieb:


> Aber da ich mit meinen 16 Jahren eh noch am wachsen und Gewicht zulegen bin, ist ne Stahlfeder eh nix für mich, da müsste ich, bis ich ausgewachsen wäre die Feder ständig meinem Gewicht entsprechend austauschen....... sehr lästig......



Achso alles klar, naja da ich bereits 26 bin hab ich das Problem nicht 



tschlangenau schrieb:


> Mein GC kommt mit FOX RP23, da gibts bei Rose ja 2 Luftkammern zur auswahl. Für mich wurde der Dämpfer mit der größeren Luftkammer (bis 76kg) gewählt.......stellt sich die Frage wie lange ich noch unter 76kg wiege......
> Habe immo gute 70KG auf der Waage....



Naja ist in dem Alter natürlich schwierig, da du eventuell (sicherlich nicht viel aber etwas) noch wächst.
Insofern immer etwas Luft nach oben lassen ist sicher nicht verkehrt wenn man sich unsicher ist. Schätze mit 76kg biste aber gut bedient wenn du nicht großartig zulegst an Gewicht in den nächsten Jahren.

Die FOX RP23 soll ja eine richtige Highend Gabel sein oder?
Preislich wärs mir das wohl nicht wert gewesen... wie gesagt die Standard-Ausstattung ist schon hervorragend und da hab ich noch paar Euros gespart die ich jetzt in Knieschoner und ne neue Luftpumpe stecken kann.


----------



## tschlangenau (27. April 2012)

FOX RP23 ist der DÃ¤mpfer, hat 112â¬ aufpreis zum Monarch gekostet......Gabel ist ne FOX Talas......sehr geil, ein kollege fÃ¤hrt das 2010er Modell auch und ich war selbst bei diesem schon beeindruckt von der Fahrperformance...... 

Letzte Woche stand in der AuftragsbestÃ¤tigung, dass der Montagetermin vorraussichtlich am 25.05 erfolgt......seit gestern steht in meinem Rose-Konto "Liefertermin: in ca. 3 Wochen"

Welchem Date sollte ich eher Glauben schenken? 3 Wochen wÃ¤ren natÃ¼rlich super^^


----------



## Deleted 224116 (27. April 2012)

tschlangenau schrieb:


> Letzte Woche stand in der Auftragsbestätigung, dass der Montagetermin vorraussichtlich am 25.05 erfolgt......seit gestern steht in meinem Rose-Konto "Liefertermin: in ca. 3 Wochen"
> 
> Welchem Date sollte ich eher Glauben schenken? 3 Wochen wären natürlich super^^



Die Daten waren bei mir auch etwas durcheinander gewürfelt.
Letztlich kam es dann eine ganze Woche früher als erwartet


----------



## GeorgeP (27. April 2012)

Es mal gratulation zum GC und es freut mich das du meinem tip gefolgt bist ...

Die spannachse am vorderrad bitte auf keinnen fall so festziehen wie einen normalen schnellspanner, damit machst du ihn kapput.

Die achse wird nur mir leichter handkraft angezogen, dann wird der spannhebel umgelegt um die achse zu sichern(klemmen) das umlegen bewirkt kein spannen der achse, so wie du es normalerweise kennst !

Die kleine inbus schraube bitte auch nicht so fest anziehen, der hebel soll ja nur leicht vorgespannt sein damit er während der fahrt nich wieder löst oder klappert ...


So und jetzt viel spaß auf dem trail


----------



## Deleted 224116 (27. April 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Es mal gratulation zum GC und es freut mich das du meinem tip gefolgt bist ...
> 
> Die spannachse am vorderrad bitte auf keinnen fall so festziehen wie einen normalen schnellspanner, damit machst du ihn kapput.
> 
> ...



Merci 

Übrigens muss ich sagen, dass die Umstellung HT auf AM gar nicht so groß war wie angenommen.
Von wegen Probefahrt usw.... also ich war nach 1-2 Stunden total drin in dem Bike und selbst längere Uphills sind kein Problem.
Gabel locken und fertig. Fährt sich wie ein Sofa!


----------



## tschlangenau (27. April 2012)

Meinst du jetzt den Unterschied von HT und AM, oder die "Drangewöhnungszeit"?


----------



## Deleted 224116 (28. April 2012)

tschlangenau schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt den Unterschied von HT und AM, oder die "Drangewöhnungszeit"?



Die Eingewöhnungszeit war nicht lang. Der Unterschied zwischen HT und AM ist durchaus vorhanden, in meinem persönlichen Fall sogar ein sehr großer Unterschied.
Generell aber weniger, als ich erwartet habe, nachdem ich nun beides gefahren bin.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (28. April 2012)

Hier die Bilder von meinem neuen Bike:


----------



## tschlangenau (28. April 2012)

Chic, chic!

gefällt!

vor allem die schwarz-glänzende Sektor-Forke passt gut zur Rahmenfarbe...

Welche Größe ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (28. April 2012)

tschlangenau schrieb:


> Chic, chic!
> 
> gefällt!
> 
> ...



Größe L, ich bin 1,87m groß


----------



## tschlangenau (29. April 2012)

ok, habs mir auch in L bestellt (aber in Schwarz) bei Schrittlänge 84cm und 180cm Körpergröße.......Das Rad soll ja nicht gleich nach 1-2 Jahren wieder in Rente geschickt werden, ich wachse ja noch....


----------



## Deleted 224116 (29. April 2012)

tschlangenau schrieb:


> ok, habs mir auch in L bestellt (aber in Schwarz) bei Schrittlänge 84cm und 180cm Körpergröße.......Das Rad soll ja nicht gleich nach 1-2 Jahren wieder in Rente geschickt werden, ich wachse ja noch....



Mir wurde irgendwie Größe M empfohlen im Konfigurator. Hab mich dann aber doch für L entschieden weils nur 2cm drüber war oder so.

Bin froh dass ich L genommen hab, denn es passt perfekt zu meinen langen Beinen. Ich kann den Sattel ein und ausfahren wie ich will und hab noch Luft nach oben.


----------



## tschlangenau (29. April 2012)

Ab Schrittlänge 86cm wird im Konfigurator L empfohlen...... 86 hab ich in ein paar Monaten eh erreicht...mache mir keine Sorgen wegen der Größe.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (29. April 2012)

tschlangenau schrieb:


> Ab Schrittlänge 86cm wird im Konfigurator L empfohlen...... 86 hab ich in ein paar Monaten eh erreicht...mache mir keine Sorgen wegen der Größe.



Jo, L wird das beste sein für dich.


----------



## tschlangenau (30. April 2012)

geilo,
habe heute die Mail erhalten, dass mein bike an die Produktionsvorbereitung übergeben wird und, dass es in 5-10 tagen fertig gestellt wird und Versandbereit sein soll


----------



## BassTee (1. Mai 2012)

Sooooooooooo, das warten hat ein Ende....!!!!! War am Sonntag beim Verkaufsoffenen in der BikeTown und habs endlich abgeholt:









Gestern und heute dann die Haard gerockt und muss sagen: GEILES TEIL!!!! 

Einziger Kritikpunkt: die innen verlegten Züge klappern trotz 2012er Rahmen, da Zugeinführung bei allen Zügen sehr locker sitzt und eine bereits raus ist :












​
Ansonsten muss ich den Lenker wahrscheinlich noch gegen eine  mit mehr Rise tauschen, hatte bißchen Nackenschmerzen... Weiß jemand ob das noch geht, Sattel und Vorbau kann man ja die ersten zwei Wochen tauschen???


----------



## Deleted 224116 (2. Mai 2012)

An derselben Stelle ist bei mir der eine Zug auch schon leicht gelockert.
Aber kein Grund Panik zu schieben denke ich!

Sonst siehts gut aus, erinnert mich an meins 
Bilder siehe weiter oben


----------



## GeorgeP (2. Mai 2012)

Gratulation zum neuen bike und mit weißer gabel siehts dann doch stimmiger aus 

Was die kabelzugeinführung anbelangt, an dem jeweiligen zug am rahmeneingangang/ausgang einfach einen kabelbinder anbringen. Hilft auch gegen das klappern der züge im rahmen ...


Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (2. Mai 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Was die kabelzugeinführung anbelangt, an dem jeweiligen zug am rahmeneingangang/ausgang einfach einen kabelbinder anbringen. Hilft auch gegen das klappern der züge im rahmen ...



Erst an einem Ende einen Kabelbinder anbringen und dann den Zug straffen. Wenn er nämlich locker im Rahmen liegt, klappert er trotzdem noch.


----------



## tschlangenau (2. Mai 2012)

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!

Sieht auch super aus! Das Kashima löst bei mir jetzt "Haben-will" Gefühle aus Ich bekomme meine Fox leider ohne.....

Nächste Woche sollte auch meines kommen (habe am Montag wie bereits geschrieben die Mail erhalten, dass es in die Produktionsvorbereitung geht), dann gibts endlich mal Bilder von einem Schwarzen 2012er Chief...


----------



## Kriwo (2. Mai 2012)

Das rot/braun - weiß vom GC ist für mich das schönste Design bzw. die schönste Farbkombination von der aktuellen Flotte. Die Farbe hätte ich gerne für meinen Onkel gehabt.

Dass mit den Klappernden Zügen musste ich aber auch feststellen. Bisher bin ich aber lieber gefahren statt zu schrauben


----------



## tschlangenau (7. Mai 2012)

man man, warum dauert das nur so lange bei mir???;(

Jetzt ist es schon ne Woche her seit der Produktions-email und mein Rad wurde immer noch nicht verschickt....

Wenn ich morgen keine Versandbestätigung im Postfach habe dreh ich durch.....


----------



## BassTee (7. Mai 2012)

*Lenker 40mm oder 50mm Rise?*

Hab mein neues GC jetzt eine Woche gefahren und muss definitiv den Lenker tauschen (Nackenschmerzen, einschlafende Hände...). Aktuell sinds 20mm Rise, neuer Lenker soll um einiges höher sein. Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich 40mm oder 50mm nehmen soll. 

Hat einer von Euch hier Erfahrungen oder ein Tipp welche Höhe besser passen würde?


----------



## santakruzzifix (8. Mai 2012)

hallo
2 Fragen:
1. taugt die Magura Thor was im Granite Chief 6 ? so generell
2. Kann Jemand eine Gewichtsangabe f. Größe XL posten? 
( hat das GC6 noch gute 12,5 kg/ohne Pedale? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschlangenau (8. Mai 2012)

zu 1. http://www.trax.de/federgabeln-fuer-all-mountain-und-enduro-im-bike-test/id_54558310/index

Das ist der Bike-Federgabeltest 2012 in dem sowohl Magura Thor wie auch Fox Talas getestet wurden.......Die Fox wurde Testsieger


----------



## tschlangenau (9. Mai 2012)

yeeeeeeeeeer,

sehr nice, mein Chief wurde soeben versandt!

Dann wird es wohl morgen da sein, hoffe das Wetter bessert sich bis morgen etwas für die erste Probefahrt.....

Bilder folgen natürlich!!!


----------



## Deleted 224116 (9. Mai 2012)

tschlangenau schrieb:


> yeeeeeeeeeer,
> 
> sehr nice, mein Chief wurde soeben versandt!
> 
> ...



Stell dich drauf ein dass der Versand ne ganze Woche dauern kann bei dem riesen paket.
Morgen wirds mit 100%iger Sicherheit nicht kommen, es sei denn du wohnst direkt nebenan.


----------



## plexi (9. Mai 2012)

BassTee schrieb:


> *Lenker 40mm oder 50mm Rise?*




....so ein Wahnsinns-Rise sieht doch übel aus.....kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass es sich gut fährt.

War mit der Positions auf meinem GC 2011 auch nicht ganz zufrieden und hab vom 60 oder 70mm-Vorbau auf diesen http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...=1;menu=1000,2,114;mid=0;pgc=84:277;orderby=2 in 45mm Länge gewechselt.

Ich hatte zwar keine Beschwerden, find es mit dem Kurzen aber wesentlich angenehmer und wendiger.

Lenkerbreite blieb bei 690mm.


----------



## tschlangenau (9. Mai 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Stell dich drauf ein dass der Versand ne ganze Woche dauern kann bei dem riesen paket.
> Morgen wirds mit 100%iger Sicherheit nicht kommen, es sei denn du wohnst direkt nebenan.



Du hast gerade mein Leben zerstört

Dachte die verschicken die Räder per Express-Versand und das geht ratz-fatz.....bei dir war es ja auch am nächsten Tagh da......anscheinend wohnst du in der Nähe

Verdammt


----------



## Deleted 224116 (9. Mai 2012)

tschlangenau schrieb:


> Du hast gerade mein Leben zerstört
> 
> Dachte die verschicken die Räder per Express-Versand und das geht ratz-fatz.....bei dir war es ja auch am nächsten Tagh da......anscheinend wohnst du in der Nähe
> 
> Verdammt



Ne bei mir hats genau genommen 2 Tage gedauert, glaub am zweiten Tag wars dann da. Aber das war auch wirklich rasant.
Express Versand wars definitiv nicht und ich glaub ich hatte auch etwas Glück. Zudem war es kein modifiziertes Bike sondern ein GC Standard Modell.

Die paar Tage wirste noch warten können, wenns länger dauert


----------



## tschlangenau (9. Mai 2012)

Ein Kolleg sagte mir vorhin, dass es bei seinem Jabba auch nur 1-2 Tage ging, der wohnt bei mir in der Nähe.....

Ich gehe von Freitag oder Samstag aus 

Ich weiß schon, dass du mir den Chief nicht gönnst....

EDIT: Wow, Sendestatus schon bei 20% xD


----------



## Deleted 224116 (10. Mai 2012)

tschlangenau schrieb:


> Ein Kolleg sagte mir vorhin, dass es bei seinem Jabba auch nur 1-2 Tage ging, der wohnt bei mir in der Nähe.....
> 
> Ich gehe von Freitag oder Samstag aus
> 
> ...



Geduld ist eine wichtige Tugend junger Padawan


----------



## tschlangenau (10. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Weisheit, hochverehrter Jedi-Meister



BTW: Sendestaus schon bei 40%


----------



## Deleted 224116 (10. Mai 2012)

tschlangenau schrieb:


> Danke für die Weisheit, hochverehrter Jedi-Meister
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: Sendestaus schon bei 40%



1 Euro auf Eintreffen der Lieferung morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschlangenau (10. Mai 2012)

Wow, konnt ich dich jetzt doch noch überzeugen, dass die Lieferzeit generell so kurz ausfällt.......oder hast du dich verschrieben und meinst, dass du einen Euro darauf setzt, dass es morgen nicht kommt?


----------



## Deleted 224116 (10. Mai 2012)

tschlangenau schrieb:


> Wow, konnt ich dich jetzt doch noch überzeugen, dass die Lieferzeit generell so kurz ausfällt.......oder hast du dich verschrieben und meinst, dass du einen Euro darauf setzt, dass es morgen nicht kommt?



Neee wenns bei 40% ist, könnte das morgen durchaus was werden.


----------



## tschlangenau (11. Mai 2012)

schon bei 80% 

könnte jede minute was werden....


----------



## tschlangenau (11. Mai 2012)

sooooo,
es ist endlich da!!!!

nach ner kleinen Hausrunde muss ich sagen: GEEEIL!

Es fährt sich besser als erwartet, die XT-Schaltung super knackig und der Hinterbau spricht echt super sensibel an......nur die Gabel stockt noch etwas (Standrohre sind auch ganz trocken) das Rad steht aber schon auf dem Kopf

Ich habe nur ein problem: da der Umwerfer etwas geschliffen hat, habe ich versucht ihn richtig zu justieren....vergeblich.......er schleift nun ununterbrochen und ich habe im Einstellen der Schaltung echt 0 Plan......Kann mir Jmd. helfen????? Habe echt keine Lust jetzt gleich schon zu nem Händler zu fahren.....


----------



## Alex-F (11. Mai 2012)

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Umwerfer_einstellen.htm

Glückwunsch zum Bike!


----------



## tschlangenau (11. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank,
jetzt hab ich wieder was gelernt


----------



## Deleted 224116 (11. Mai 2012)

1 Euro für mich also 

Glückwunsch zum Bike und viel Spass!


----------



## GeorgeP (11. Mai 2012)

gratuliere zum bike und wir wollen fotos sehen 

Cheers
George


----------



## tschlangenau (11. Mai 2012)

danke, danke

Fotos kommen morgen

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschlangenau (11. Mai 2012)

naja, hier doch schonmal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack


----------



## Deleted 224116 (11. Mai 2012)

Die Xking Reifen sehen so aus als hätten sie so wenig Profil oder täuscht das...?

meine im Vergleich zu Nobby nic z.b.


----------



## rob1111 (12. Mai 2012)

So, ich setze mich auch mal ins Wartezimmer.
Nachdem ich lange hin und her überlegt habe welches mein nächstes Rad wird (Canyon nerve am, Radon slide und Cube 150 standen auch zur Auswahl) habe ich mir bei Rose ein GC6 Testrad aus 2011 bestellt, das ich behalte wenn es mir gefällt und nicht allzuschlimm rangenommen wurde... Natürlich war auch ein ordentlicher Preisnachlass drin 

Ersetzt wird ein in die Jahre gekommenes fatmodul xc01.

Jetzt heißt es warten


----------



## tschlangenau (12. Mai 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Die Xking Reifen sehen so aus als hätten sie so wenig Profil oder täuscht das...?
> 
> meine im Vergleich zu Nobby nic z.b.



Im Gegenteil!

Die haben sogar erschreckend grobes Profil! Die Stollen sind noch breiter und länger als beim Nobby-Nic den ich noch bis vor kurzem gefahren bin......da kann man sich kaum vorstellen, dass das eigtl. ein Race-Reifen ist

@rob1111 Ich dachte Testräder sind nicht verkäuflich?!


----------



## rob1111 (12. Mai 2012)

Doch, sind sie.
habe aber heute früh erfahren dass das rad schon einen anderen besitzer gefunden hat 

Jetzt geht die suche von neuem los...


----------



## tschlangenau (12. Mai 2012)

mhm, ist ja ärgerlich.....viel glück bei der Suche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob1111 (12. Mai 2012)

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom GC4 auf den GC6?

Über die Magura Bremsen hab ich noch nicht so viel gelesen, hatte mich schon zu sehr auf die Formula The One eingeschossen.

Von der Schaltung her sind die XT und die X9 ja praktisch gleichwertig.
Über das Tricon System von DTSwiss gehen die Meinungen auch auseinander...


----------



## tschlangenau (12. Mai 2012)

Musst du selber wissen, die 500 die du mehr zahlst machen sich später hauptsächlich im Gewicht bemerkbar. Ein leicht konfiguriertes GC 4er (wie ich es hab) tut es auch schon. Beim 6er würd aber auf jeden fall die magura thor gegen ne talas tauschen...


----------



## rob1111 (12. Mai 2012)

Was wiegen die Bikes denn real?
Die angegebenen 12,2 bzw. 12,5 Kilo +/-5% bei Rahmengrösse M halte ich für sehr optimistisch.

Für mich kommt zudem sowieso nur der Rahmen in XL in Frage.

Wie macht sich denn der RS Dämpfer im 4er (oder hast du den getauscht)?


----------



## GeorgeP (12. Mai 2012)

rob1111 schrieb:


> Was wiegen die Bikes denn real?
> Die angegebenen 12,2 bzw. 12,5 Kilo +/-5% bei Rahmengrösse M halte ich für sehr optimistisch.
> 
> Für mich kommt zudem sowieso nur der Rahmen in XL in Frage.
> ...


 

Das war auslieferungszustand, gewicht ist bei rahmengröße "L"

Nach meinem tunig war ich dann bei 12,58 Kg, da aber einige sachen sich als nicht allzu tauglich erwiesen haben, wie reifen und bremse habe ich wieder aufgerüstet und das bike ist derzeit bei 13,38 Kg mit der Reverb sattelstütze und pedale. Somit ist das bike immer noch 100g leichte wie auf dem foto, weil da fehlen ja noch die pedale


----------



## tschlangenau (13. Mai 2012)

rob1111 schrieb:


> Was wiegen die Bikes denn real?
> Die angegebenen 12,2 bzw. 12,5 Kilo +/-5% bei Rahmengrösse M halte ich für sehr optimistisch.
> 
> Für mich kommt zudem sowieso nur der Rahmen in XL in Frage.
> ...



Ich hab den Fox-Dämpfer, ich muss sagen, ich bin ehrlich erstaunt was der alles drauf hat....super-feinfühlig im ansprechen und bei großen Schlägen sehr Schluckfreudig! Besser gehts kaum, ehrlich.....und ich bin schon viele Fullys gefahren! Mein Kolleg hat an seinem Jabba Wood den RS Monarch verbaut.....der spricht deutlich schlechter an als der Fox, den ich hab, zum Vergleich.....Nach ner kurzen Testrunde mit meinem GC hat er es bereut, sich bei seinem Jabba keinen Fox-dämpfer verbaut haben zu lassen....aber vllt liegts auch einfach an der anderen Geo des Jabba's 
Mir kam der Monarch auch ziemlich überdämpft vor, was die Zugstufe angeht. Die 2 Plattform-Stufen sind auch relativ schlecht definiert im Vgl. zum Fox


----------



## rob1111 (14. Mai 2012)

@georgep:
Wie bist du mit dem rs dämpfer und 4er gabel zufrieden?


----------



## Deleted 224116 (14. Mai 2012)

Hab auch den Monarch und bin sehr zufrieden. Hab aber FOX nie getestet.


----------



## GeorgeP (14. Mai 2012)

rob1111 schrieb:


> @georgep:
> Wie bist du mit dem rs dämpfer und 4er gabel zufrieden?


 
Bei mir ist ein 2012 Fox RP23 verbaut und der macht seine arbeit top und als gabel ist die RS Revelation drin, sollte ja eigentlich ne RS Sektor sein. Die möchte ich gegen keine Fox mehr tauschen !


----------



## Alex-F (14. Mai 2012)

Also würdest du nicht gegen meine 36 tauschen??


----------



## GeorgeP (14. Mai 2012)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Also würdest du nicht gegen meine 36 tauschen??


 

aber nur wenn der rest mit drann hängt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob1111 (15. Mai 2012)

Jetzt wird es doch ein radon slide am 9.0
Die wartezeit von 6 wochen auf ein neues rad war mir dann doch zu lang 

Danke george für deine beratung. soll ich wegen deinem rad mal bei meinen kollegen fragen?


----------



## GeorgeP (16. Mai 2012)

rob1111 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es doch ein radon slide am 9.0
> Die wartezeit von 6 wochen auf ein neues rad war mir dann doch zu lang
> 
> Danke george für deine beratung. soll ich wegen deinem rad mal bei meinen kollegen fragen?


 

Mit dem Radon machst du bestimmt nix falsch, ja frag mal deinen kollegen


----------



## tschlangenau (16. Mai 2012)

So, 
bin in den letzten Tagen schon fast 10h auf meinem neuen GC gefahren, habe nur ein kleines Problem: meine Formula RX Bremse macht ziemlich Krach! Es ist kein Quietschen, sondern eher ein Schleifen beim Bremsen, an der vorderen Scheibe ist es am schlimmsten, hinten hält es sich in Grenzen. Jetzt wollte ich euch mal fragen, was man dagegen tun kann und ob ihr schonmal ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht habt. Habe an andere Bremsbeläge gedacht, die Trickstuff NG sollen ja sehr gut sein und war mit denen an meiner alten XT auch sehr zufrieden......habe auchmal was davon gehört, die Bremsscheiben mit feinem Schmirkelpapier (oder waren es die Beläge?) aufzurauen bzw. grade zu schmirkeln....


----------



## Deleted 224116 (16. Mai 2012)

tschlangenau schrieb:


> So,
> bin in den letzten Tagen schon fast 10h auf meinem neuen GC gefahren, habe nur ein kleines Problem: meine Formula RX Bremse macht ziemlich Krach! Es ist kein Quietschen, sondern eher ein Schleifen beim Bremsen, an der vorderen Scheibe ist es am schlimmsten, hinten hält es sich in Grenzen. Jetzt wollte ich euch mal fragen, was man dagegen tun kann und ob ihr schonmal ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht habt. Habe an andere Bremsbeläge gedacht, die Trickstuff NG sollen ja sehr gut sein und war mit denen an meiner alten XT auch sehr zufrieden......habe auchmal was davon gehört, die Bremsscheiben mit feinem Schmirkelpapier (oder waren es die Beläge?) aufzurauen bzw. grade zu schmirkeln....



Hi,

das schleifen an der Vorderbremse hab ich bei mir auch bemerkt, hab allerdings eine Magura Bremse!
Jedenfalls gibt es bei längeren Asphalttouren eine Art Schleifen beim rechts und links lenken.

Kann mir das nur so erklären, dass ich auf Asphalt ja nur km zurücklege um z.B. zum Trail zu kommen. Da benutze ich die Bremse praktisch nicht.

Wenn ich frisch aus dem Wald komme, ist das Problem nicht mehr da.

Schlussfolgerung: Die Bremse muss erst warm gefahren werden, sonst schleift der Bremsklotz oder so...
Mich störts mittlerweile nicht mehr, weils auch nicht sonderlich laut ist, wenn es auftritt.

Vielleicht ist es bei dir ja ähnlich?

gruß


----------



## -MIK- (16. Mai 2012)

Schleift doch mal mit der Feile die Kanten der Beläge und der Bremsscheibe ab.


----------



## directXaction (16. Mai 2012)

Zu viel Spiel an der Nabe könnte auch die Ursache sein.


----------



## tschlangenau (16. Mai 2012)

In den Kurven schleift es bei mir auch, liegt wohl an der Verwindung des Laufrades, trotz Steckachse......
Ich habe grad eben Bremsenreiniger draufgesprüht und wieder abgewischt, glaube das hat etwas gebracht, schleift es aber bei der nächsten Ausfahrt immernoch probier ich mal den Tip von -MIK- aus..... Danke noch


----------



## tschlangenau (16. Mai 2012)

Hier jetzt auch mal die "lang ersehnten" Bilder

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_063489uhg.jpg








http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_0632auu71.jpg





http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_0631j3ual.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img_0630beurt.jpg


----------



## GeorgeP (16. Mai 2012)

Hammergeiles bike 

Hast du keine angst mit dem schaltzug hängen zu bleiben, die verlegung geht ma gar nicht ....

Cheers
George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschlangenau (16. Mai 2012)

Hi, danke

Doch, mir ist das auch schon negativ aufgefallen, das Rad kam so bei mir an........ist vllt besser wenn ich den Schaltzug am Lenker weiter raushängen lasse, da sollte er weniger stören....


----------



## GeorgeP (16. Mai 2012)

ich würd es einfach so kürzen das es passt, ansonsten bei der ersten inspektion von Rose machen lassen ...

Als schnelllösung auf alle fälle erste mal deine lösung 

Cheers
George


----------



## Bordstein (16. Mai 2012)

Schickes Bike, das schwarze Eloxal kommt mit den roten Akzenten wirklich gut!
Das ist ein 4er Granite Chief, oder?
Warum hast du eigentlich zu Shimano gegriffen?

P.S. 
Die verbaute Talas in dem gleichen Bike meines Freundes hat zwei unterschiedliche Standrohrfarben...
Ist das ein Reklamationsgrund, auch wenn die Gabel gebraucht ist? Uns ist  es nämlich erst im Sonnenlicht des Frühlings aufgefallen 

MfG Timo


----------



## tschlangenau (16. Mai 2012)

Ist ein leicht konfiguriertes 4er, 
Shimano gefällt mir optisch einfach besser, die neue XT soll funktional die X9 ja gut im Griff haben und ich war mit der XT-Gruppe am alten Bike auch schon sehr zufrieden!

Das mit den 2 verschiedenen Standrohrfarben hab ich auch schonmal irgendwo gehört.....wohl ein kleiner Fertigungsfehler, die eine Seite war nicht lang genug im Tauchbad, oder sowas......Ich würde einfach mal bei ROSE nachfragen was die dazu meinen...


----------



## BlutSvende (25. Mai 2012)

Auf der Suche nach Infos zu Platformpedalen bin ich hier gelandet.
Eine tolle Idee mit dem Wartezimmer. Da ich es kaum abwarten kann setze ich mich mal zu euch.

Ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen ein GC8 bestellt. Nach meinem alten ProFactory von 2008 (Komplett XT 9fach) bin ich lange schwanger gegangen mir ein GC zu kaufen. Die Lieferung soll in KW 23 erfolgen. Ich hole das Bike persönlich ab.

Von vorne rein stand fest, dass Bike wird SRAM X.0 Ausstattung haben.
Ein Freund von mir fährt auf seinem die X.0 so, dass ich öfters direkt vergleichen konnte. An meinem Rennrad fahre ich SRAM Force und bin auch dort vom dem direkten schaltverhalten begeistert.
Wegen dem zu erwartenden höheren Preis hatte ich somit genug Zeit alles zu planen. Und zu guter Letzt. Endlich eine absenkbare Sattelstütze.
Kaufabsicht war, dass Bike Ende der Saison zu kaufen. Da ich es zur Biketown nicht allzu weit habe, waren bei den Besuchen dort die Testfahrten mit dem GC die  Regel. ^^

Nun musste ich im Internet lesen, dass der Rahmen Größe (L) in schwarz ausverkauft ist. Also schnell hin und nachfragen ob das wirklich so ist. Stimmte. Alle Rahmen in L sind weg. In Braun/weiß gibt es den noch aber keine weiße kashima Gabeln mehr. Uärgs, das geht ja gar nicht. Ich könnte aber das Austellungsstück (braun/weiß) in XL haben das wäre ja auch Bergauf besser und wäre bei meiner Körpergröße (187cm) kein Problem. Da hab ich erst mal eine Nacht drüber schlafen müssen. Der Entschluss stand fest: niemals dann lieber warten. Viel zu groß der Rahmen. Das steht ja auch so im Katalog. Wenn man so viel Geld ausgeben will sollte alles passen.
Also nochmal hin absagen kleine Probefahrtmachen aber absagen. Überraschung!!! Der nette Berater schaffte es mir noch von irgendwoher einen schwarzen Rahmen zu besorgen. Weiße Fox Gabel (mit kashima) ging leider nicht mehr also wurde schwarz angebaut. Was soll ich sagen ich hab zugeschlagen.

Die Plattformpedalfrage ist jetzt noch ungeklärt. 
Ich fahre normalerweise SPD mit den XTR Trail Pedalen von Shimano möchte aber auch mit Plattformpedale fahren können.
  Die Überlegung ist die teuren Straitline Pedalsatz AMP mit zu Bestellen oder aber auch die ROSE WCR B 124 Pedale. Leider gibt es die nicht in meiner Wunschfarbe: Rot.

Meine Konfiguration:






Spacer:     25mm, Carbon
Rahmen:     ROSE Granite Chief 2012
Sattel:     fi´zi:k Tundra 2 Manganese Gestell 
Sattelstütze:    Rock Shox Reverb inkl. Fernbedienung (rechts / normale Schelle), 420mm, 125mm Einstellbereich 2012
Zahnkranz:     SRAM PG 1070 10-fach, 12-36
Umwerfer:     SRAM XO High Direct Mount, 3x10, Dual Pull
Reifen:     Schwalbe Nobby Nic Snakeskin Pace Star Compound , TL-ready , faltbar
Tretlager:     SRAM FC X0 PF30 3.3 10S 44/33/22, 175mm Kurbellänge
Kette:     SRAM PC1071 114 Glieder f. 10-fach inkl.Power Lock
Schaltwerk:    SRAM XO langer Käfig 10-fach 2011
Schalthebel:    SRAM XO 3/10-fach (mit Schelle)
Gabel:    Fox Talas RLC Fit 150 mm 15 mm PM 1,5
Laufräder:    Mavic CROSSMAX SLR ´12 Disc, 6-Loch , 9/15x100 vorne, 12/142 hinten
Vorbau:    Syncros FL V2 2012 1 1/8", 80mm
Lenker:    Syncros: AM Carbon 9° 20 mm 2012, 710mm
Dämpfer:    Fox RP23 Boost Valve Granite Chief 200 mm + Kashima
Bremsen:    Formula The One PM 203mm vorne, The One PM 180mm hinten
Griffe:    ERGON Griff GA1 Evo, rot


----------



## Deleted 224116 (25. Mai 2012)

Die Konfig klingt sehr lecker, aber mit dem Schwarz auf Schwarz Farbton konnt ich mich noch nie anfreunden. Meiner Meinung nach ein Fehltritt von Rose.... das Choc-Brown/white hingegen gefällt mir sehr gut, auch mit schwarzer Gabel.
Nächste Saison sollte Rose seine Farbangebote ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlutSvende (25. Mai 2012)

tschlangenau schrieb:


> Hier jetzt auch mal die "lang ersehnten" Bilder



 Sehr schönens Bike.
Bau mal die Schaltanzeigen an den Schalthebeln ab. 
Die Abdeckung für das Loch liegen im inneren der Schalthebel dabei. Da wirst du eh nie drauf gucken und von der Optik her wird das Cockpit aufgeräumter aussehen.


Bluti


----------



## BlutSvende (25. Mai 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Die Konfig klingt sehr lecker, aber mit dem Schwarz auf Schwarz Farbton konnt ich mich noch nie anfreunden. Meiner Meinung nach ein Fehltritt von Rose.... das Choc-Brown/white hingegen gefällt mir sehr gut, auch mit schwarzer Gabel.
> Nächste Saison sollte Rose seine Farbangebote ändern



 Jep, Choc-Brown/white sieht echt schön aus. Ist auch eine sehr schöne alternative und mit dem serienmäßigen Steinschlagschutz (Klebefolie) am Unterrohr gut gelöst.
Ich find nur nicht, dass es mit einer schwarzen Gabel gut aussieht.
An meine alten Bike (Lakiert) sind im Laufe der Zeit ein paar Lackmuscheln herausgeplatzt die ich mit einem Lackstift retuschiert habe. Deswegen war der schwarze Rahmen in anodized black meine Wunschfarbe.


----------



## greg12 (25. Mai 2012)

schönes bike- einzig die slr laufräder haben an einem potenten am bike nix verloren. die sind am cc renner brauchbar aber nicht am am. leicht alleine ist für trail einsätze und sprünge definitiv zu wenig. wenn schon mavic dann mindestens ein crossmax sx lrs.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (26. Mai 2012)

greg12 schrieb:


> schönes bike- einzig die slr laufräder haben an einem potenten am bike nix verloren. die sind am cc renner brauchbar aber nicht am am. leicht alleine ist für trail einsätze und sprünge definitiv zu wenig. wenn schon mavic dann mindestens ein crossmax sx lrs.



Finde solche Behauptungen ohne Begründung ja immer lustig 

Wieso haben "slr laufräder an einem potenten am bike nix verloren"?
Und was heißt "potent" in dem Zusammenhang?
Was meinst du mit "leicht alleine ist zu wenig"?
Soll es leicht und schwer sein? Ambivalent? 

Ich kenn mich technisch nicht so gut aus, aber wenn ich seine Laufräder sehe, wüsste ich erstmal nicht, wieso man sie wechseln sollte. Und einfach Phrasen in den Raum werfen ohne Begründung find ich immer ziemlich abtörnend.


----------



## GeorgeP (26. Mai 2012)

whistler85 schrieb:


> Finde solche Behauptungen ohne Begründung ja immer lustig
> 
> Wieso haben "slr laufräder an einem potenten am bike nix verloren"?
> Und was heißt "potent" in dem Zusammenhang?
> ...


 
ich erklärs dir auf die schnelle

Das GC ist ein sehr abfahrts orientiertes AM Bike mit dem man es richtig fliegen lassen kann.
Einer der voraussetzungen ist, das man stabile sowie breite(innenmaulweite) laufräder hat.
Der SLR hat aber nur eine innenmaulweite von 19mm was für 2,4" breite reifen eher suboptimal ist. Man kann 2,4" breite reifen fahren aber man muss den luftdruck ganz schön anheben damit der reifen gut auf der felge sitzt und auch dort bleibt. Das hat natürlich zu folge das man traktion und grip verliert! 
Optimal ist eine felge mit 23mm innenmaulweite, dann kann man den luftdruck vorne auf ca 1,5 und hinten auf 1,85 bar absenken. Bei einem sythemgewicht von ca. 95KG.

Ach und zum thema leicht, bei hartem AM einsatz ist der LRS schnell kapput, weil es einfach an material fehlt und somit an stabilität.

Jetzt erklärt sich auch der zusammenhang "potent"


Cheers
George


----------



## greg12 (26. Mai 2012)

selbst mavic spezifiziert die crossmax slr als cc rennlrs! ein 1440g lrs mit 19mm maulweite haben einfach an einem am nix verloren. 
wie georgep richtig schreibt 23mm maulweite mit entsprechend niedrigem luftdruck in den reifen, das ergibt so richtig sinn!
wenn die laufräder deinem einsatzzweck entsprechend gewählt sind, dann ist halt das bike das falsche...


----------



## Deleted 224116 (26. Mai 2012)

Ahh danke für die Erklärungen, man lernt doch immer wieder was neues als Technik Noob 

Dann sollte er die dinger wohl wirklich wechseln...


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (27. Mai 2012)

BlutSvende schrieb:


> Sehr schönens Bike.
> Bau mal die Schaltanzeigen an den Schalthebeln ab.
> Die Abdeckung für das Loch liegen im inneren der Schalthebel dabei. Da wirst du eh nie drauf gucken und von der Optik her wird das Cockpit aufgeräumter aussehen.
> 
> ...



Nein, das stimmt nicht (mehr) 
Bei den aktuelle XT Shiftern (SL-M 780) muss die Abdeckung zugekauft werden.
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ung-fuer-Schaltgriffe-SL-M780---SM-SL78-.html

Und zum Thema SLR Laufräder: Für dieses Geld bekommt man einen fast ebensoleichten aber stabileren Custom LRS (z.b. bei Felix oder Thomas hier ausm Forum).


----------



## GeorgeP (28. Mai 2012)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Und zum Thema SLR Laufräder: Für dieses Geld bekommt man einen fast ebensoleichten aber stabileren Custom LRS (z.b. bei Felix oder Thomas hier ausm Forum).


 
Und weil das so ist, hab ich meinen bei Thomas gekauft. Das zeug hält und hält


----------



## BlutSvende (29. Mai 2012)

@ MaStErLeNiN
Thx,wuste ich nicht. So ein Keks, jetzt muss man schon so einen kleinen Deckel extra kaufen. 


 Danke für die vielen Anregungen bezgl. Der LRS. Ich hatte den Entschluss zu den MAVIC SLR wohl überlegt.

  Die Trails auf denen ich mich hauptsächlich bewege, liegen im Ruhrpott wo die eine oder andere Halde dabei ist. Zum springen dort würde ich eher ein Enduro fahren wollen. 
Ca. 2x im Jahr fahr ich in die Berge wo das Gelände sicherlich schwieriger ist. Jedoch fahre ich dort keine als schwer ausgewiesenen Touren also eher mittelschwer. Alpencross tauglich sollte das Bike auch sein.
  Falls ich doch mal die Lust verspüren sollte, mehr zu machen könnte ich immer noch einen günstigen Enduro LRS kaufen.  Jetzt kosten mich die MAVIC SLR nur 133,- mehr an Aufpreis.

Die Anmerkung von GeorgeP bezüglich des Luftdruckes gibt mir zu bedenken.
  Also 2,4er Reifen passen lt. Schwalbe und Rose (da hacke ich aber noch nach) noch drauf. Die 0,6mm (also 19,6mm) die die angebotenen DT-Swiss Felgen (M1700, XM1680 etc.)  mehr haben haben sind sicherlich hier auch nicht der Bringer. Also dann doch eher Enduro LRS? Die MAVICs find ich wegen der Wartung halt toll. Ich will nicht den LRS für jede kleinigkeit in die Werkstatt geben müssen.

Ich fahre zur Zeit ich auf ca. 2,1bar+2,3bar (VR, HR) auf meinen 2009er Easton Havoc Disc. Das soll auch so bleiben.

Der Fertigungstermin rückt näher und ich muss mich mit der Entscheidung etwas zu Ändern sputen. Kann es kaum noch erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (29. Mai 2012)

BlutSvende schrieb:


> Die Anmerkung von GeorgeP bezÃ¼glich des Luftdruckes gibt mir zu bedenken.
> Also 2,4er Reifen passen lt. Schwalbe und Rose (da hacke ich aber noch nach) noch drauf. Die 0,6mm (also 19,6mm) die die angebotenen DT-Swiss Felgen (M1700, XM1680 etc.)  mehr haben haben sind sicherlich hier auch nicht der Bringer. Also dann doch eher Enduro LRS? Die MAVICâs find ich wegen der Wartung halt toll. Ich will nicht den LRS fÃ¼r jede kleinigkeit in die Werkstatt geben mÃ¼ssen.
> 
> Ich fahre zur Zeit ich auf ca. 2,1bar+2,3bar (VR, HR) auf meinen 2009er Easton Havoc Disc. Das soll auch so bleiben.
> ...


 

Ich sagte ja das man 2,4" auf den felgen fahren kann, aber bei welchem luftdruck.
Ich fahre vorne 1,5 bar und hinten 1,85 bar, gemessen mit dem schwalbe luftdruckmesser. Geht auf 1/10 genau!

Bei solch einem luftdruck wie du ihn fahren mÃ¶chtest verschenkst du einfach grip und traktion.

Aber so wie jeder mag 


Cheers
George


----------



## PinoPedale (3. Juni 2012)

moin zusammen,ich setzt mich auch mal ins wartezimmer,ich habe mal ne frage,hat jemand auch soviel pech wie ich beim einkauf????
egal was ich mir kaufe ist erstmal defekt,mein erstes hobby ist modellbau ich kaufte mir vor einigen jahren einen verbrenner für viel geld habe jahre lang damit verbracht zu lernen wie man das ding fährt,einstellt und wartet,und nu ist brushless angesagt (elektro) ich bau mein auto um,beim lipo (akku) aufladen brennt mein schuppen im garten ab,soviel dazu!!!!
nun hab ich mich für ein granite chief 1 entschieden bestellt am 22.5.2012 habe mir die gabel vom granite chief 2 und komplett schimano xt und pedale  einbauen lassen endpreis 2085!!! freu mich total auf das bike,auf jedenfall mach ich die seite von rose auf und muss leider lesen das es am 29.5.2012 im lager gebrand hat!!ist das normal oder hat jemand auch das gefühl,warum immer ich???


----------



## PinoPedale (3. Juni 2012)

http://www.roseversand.de/


----------



## Deleted 224116 (3. Juni 2012)

Hättest du hier im ROSE Forum etwas aufmerksamer gelesen, wüsstest du dass bereits ein Thread existiert wo alles zum Brand drinsteht - und dass du dir keine Sorgen machen brauchst, weil zum größten Teil wohl Restbestände betroffen waren.

Der Versand läuft mittlerweile wieder normal.... also kein Grund zur Sorge.
Das mit deinem Schuppen tut mir aber leid.


----------



## PinoPedale (3. Juni 2012)

@whistler,wenn ich mal mehr zeit habe werde ich alles lesen,sorry das ich dich mit meiner frage belästigt habe!!!!


----------



## Raphael87 (3. Juni 2012)

@ PinoPedale
an deiner Stelle hätte ich eer das *Granite Chief 4 *genommen
bei dem Preis.

Ich war am Freitag bei Rose - JA DER LADEN STEHT NOCH-
es hat in einem von vielen Lagern gebrannt....

Vor Ort hab ich mir das GC 4 konfigurieren lassen hab leichte Veränderungen vorgenommen wie z.B. den FOX RP23 Kashima
vorne dei Hans Dampf, hinten den Mountainking 2 und paar andere kleinigkeiten und hab trotzdem nur 2099.- bezahlt.

Wartezeit sind bei mir 4Wochen. Passt mir ganz gut,weil ich eh noch im Urlaub bin vorher und erst meinen Innenbandriss kurieren muss


----------



## Deleted 224116 (3. Juni 2012)

PinoPedale schrieb:


> @whistler,wenn ich mal mehr zeit habe werde ich alles lesen,sorry das ich dich mit meiner frage belästigt habe!!!!



Du hast mich nicht belästigt, ich wollte nur bestimmt darauf hinweisen dass hier im Forum alles nachzulesen ist 



Raphael87 schrieb:


> [...]



Ist halt immer ein Unterschied ob man das Bike direkt abholt, direkt bei Rose bestellt oder alles im Netz und Versandkosten dazukommen...

Versand + Karton sind alleine 100 Euro


----------



## Raphael87 (4. Juni 2012)

100uro 
da haben sie dich aber über den tisch gezogen 


Rennrad, MTB:

+ zzgl. Kartonkosten:
*15,95  der Karton und nochmal 3,95 Versand*


----------



## Deleted 224116 (4. Juni 2012)

Raphael87 schrieb:


> 100uro
> da haben sie dich aber über den tisch gezogen
> 
> 
> ...




Hab mich wohl vertan, weiß nicht wie ich auf 1900 gekommen bin -

Rechnung sieht folgendermaßen aus:

in Euro
1830 (bike)
15,95 (Karton)
3,95 (Versand)

Frag mich nicht wo ich die 40 Euro für den karton herhatte. 
Glaube wenn man einen neu kauft kostet der 40... irgendwie so 

Hab also insgesamt nur 1850 bezahlt, mein Fehler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santakruzzifix (9. Juni 2012)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt nicht (mehr)
> Bei den aktuelle XT Shiftern (SL-M 780) muss die Abdeckung zugekauft werden.
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ung-fuer-Schaltgriffe-SL-M780---SM-SL78-.html
> 
> Und zum Thema SLR Laufräder: Für dieses Geld bekommt man einen fast ebensoleichten aber stabileren Custom LRS (z.b. bei Felix oder Thomas hier ausm Forum).



gibt es da Kontaktadresse, von Felix und Thomas?
Besten Dank


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (10. Juni 2012)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> gibt es da Kontaktadresse, von Felix und Thomas?
> Besten Dank



Thomas:
http://www.german-lightness.de/
Felix:
http://www.light-wolf.de/

Ich habe zwar LRS von beiden - ich persönlich bevorzuge aber Thomas. Aber ruf einfach mal bei beiden an und lass dir ein Angebot machen. Per Mail haben es übrigens beide nicht so


----------



## 191788 (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir am 15.05.2012 das GC 2 mit XT Austattung bestellt und setze mich dann etwas verspätet auch mal ins Wartezimmer. Will hoffen das der Liefertermin am 25.06.gehalten werden kann denn zwischendurch war der auch schon mal auf den 02.07. verschoben worden bin seid dem 15. ohne Bike und die Kollegen spulen fleißig km auf ihre Tacho´s.


----------



## Erf (15. Juni 2012)

Hab mein GC 4 mit XT am 31.05 bestellt und es soll nächste Woche Donnerstag zusammengebaut werden.

Weiß jemand, wie lange der (Sperrgut-)Versand dauert? Das kleine Päckchen muss ganz nach München...


----------



## Deleted 224116 (15. Juni 2012)

Erf schrieb:


> Hab mein GC 4 mit XT am 31.05 bestellt und es soll nächste Woche Donnerstag zusammengebaut werden.
> 
> Weiß jemand, wie lange der (Sperrgut-)Versand dauert? Das kleine Päckchen muss ganz nach München...



Wenn du Glück hast, rechne mal 3-4 Tage.
Ansonsten 5. Länger dürfte das eigentlich net dauern.

Meins war binnen 3 Tagen da.


----------



## 191788 (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo noch mal, Rose hat auf ihrer Seite in meinem Acount ca. 1 Woche für die Lieferung meines Bike´s angegeben ich habe aber bis dato aber noch keine e-mail über den Stand meiner Bestellung bekommen. Ist die Info von denen ernst zu nehemen oder wird es noch ewig dauern? Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zelar (17. Juni 2012)

hast du bis jetzt garkeine email bekommen? oder haste schon welche bekommen??? falls ja dann kopiere sie doch mal hier rein und dann wird dir sicherlich geholfen


----------



## Deleted 224116 (17. Juni 2012)

Die Infos die man per Mail bekommt und die im Konto stehen weichen teilweise stark voneinander ab.... also bei mir stand auch irgendwas von Lieferung in 2 Wochen und in 3 Tagen wars dann da.


----------



## 191788 (17. Juni 2012)

Ne mail hab ich noch nicht bekommen nur die Info  über mein Konto aber Morgen ist ja Montag da wird sich hoffentlich was tun.


----------



## Raphael87 (20. Juni 2012)

hab vorgestern ne mail bekommen,dass jetzt alle teile da sind.
jetzt muss noch auf einen Werkstatttermin gewartt werden.
Mal schauen,wie lange das dauert


----------



## Erf (26. Juni 2012)

Hmpf...
Eigentlich dachte ich, dass mein Rad diese Woche kommt, jetzt habe ich folgende E-Mail bekommen:

"Mit dieser Email möchten wir Ihnen einen kurzen Zwischenstand zur weiteren Bearbeitung Ihres Auftrags geben. Ihr Traumbike wurde soeben an die Produktionsvorbereitung übergeben und wird nun für die Fertigung vorbereitet.

Daher sind leider ab sofort keine Änderungen der Zusammenstellung Ihres Fahrrads mehr möglich.

Zunächst werden alle Komponenten und Teile für Ihr Fahrrad zusammengestellt, für die Montage kontrolliert und vorbereitet. Anschliessend erfolgt die Montage und Endkontrolle Ihres Rades. Bis alle Schritte durchlaufen sind und Ihr Traumbike montiert ist, sind je nach Produktionsaufkommen zwischen 5 und 10 Werktage nach Erhalt dieser Email erforderlich."


Werd ich jetzt echt noch knapp 2 Wochen + Versand warten müssen?
Kann doch nicht sein, dass Rose schon allein 26 Tage benötigt, um alle Teile für das Rad zu bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (26. Juni 2012)

War bei mir ziemlich genauso... gedulde dich doch einfach etwas...


----------



## zelar (27. Juni 2012)

also nach 5 werktagen nach dieser mail hatte ich die benachrichtigung das mein rad versendet wurde... und 2 tage später stand es in meiner wohnung... einfach noch nen bissl geduld auch wennsch schwer ist...^^


----------



## Erf (27. Juni 2012)

das gibt mir hoffnung^^


----------



## 191788 (8. Juli 2012)

So Bike ist endlich da hab´s gestern abgeholt erstmal ne kleine Setuprunde gedreht fühlt sich sehr gut an Bilder gibt´s dann im anderen Tread


----------



## AciD.ve (31. Juli 2012)

So, ich nehme mal Platz.

GC4
Bestellt am: 24.07
Voraussichtlicher MT: 28.08

erstes Rose Bike,
erstes Fully,

ich bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uma (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
Würdet ihr die 2013 er Modelle abwarten oder dochdas 2012 er bestellen.
Ist die Wahrscheinlichkeut gegebendas die Preise noch fallen?
Warum ist das Granit Chief 8 von der Rose Seite verschwunden?

Lg
Uma


----------



## TheOnos (1. August 2012)

Ich hab mein Jimbo letztes Jahr ende Juli bestellt, da war es um ca. 20% reduziert. 
Ich weis nicht in wie weit die Räder im Moment reduziert sind, wollt ich nur mal so anmerken


----------



## Micha382 (1. August 2012)

die Preise wurden heute noch mal 10% runtergesetzt wobei es nicht mehr viel gibt  
Also auf die neuen Modelle warten


----------



## vik888 (7. August 2012)

Habe noch ein unbenutztes Granite Chief 8, black, 2012, Grösse L im Keller stehen (2 Onate alt), habe mir ein Canyon gegönt.
Wer Interesse hat, meldet Euch))))
Preis: 2500 FP


----------



## Micha382 (7. August 2012)

Ist das Canyon so viel besser bzw. welches hast du.
Melde dich mal via PN wegen dem Rose


----------



## vik888 (8. August 2012)

Habe jetzt Canyon Strive........
Bilder von dem Granite Chief in meinem Fotoalbum.

Noch eine BItte.
Verkauft wird an den Ernstinteressierten. Alle Informationen zum BIke auf Home´page von rose. Es handelt sich um die absolute Topausstattung. Das Bike ist in Düsseldorf.
NP war EURO 3.300 (natürlich ist die Rechnung auf meinen Namen vorhanden).
Viele Grüße
Viktor


----------



## jdmEP (18. August 2012)

tschlangenau schrieb:


> So,
> bin in den letzten Tagen schon fast 10h auf meinem neuen GC gefahren, habe nur ein kleines Problem: meine Formula RX Bremse macht ziemlich Krach! Es ist kein Quietschen, sondern eher ein Schleifen beim Bremsen, an der vorderen Scheibe ist es am schlimmsten, hinten hält es sich in Grenzen. Jetzt wollte ich euch mal fragen, was man dagegen tun kann und ob ihr schonmal ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht habt. Habe an andere Bremsbeläge gedacht, die Trickstuff NG sollen ja sehr gut sein und war mit denen an meiner alten XT auch sehr zufrieden......habe auchmal was davon gehört, die Bremsscheiben mit feinem Schmirkelpapier (oder waren es die Beläge?) aufzurauen bzw. grade zu schmirkeln....



Bau dir die XT Scheiben und Sintermetall Beläge drauf, funktioniert einwandfrei!

Die Formula Scheiben sind einfach zu instabil.


----------



## Koerk (19. August 2012)

Oder richte den Bremssattel vernünftig aus und das Schleifen sollte auch weg sein.
Habe mit meinen Formula Scheiben keine Probleme...

Ansonsten würde mir noch einfallen die Kolben nochmal gänzlich reinzudrücken, oder die Scheibe mal richtig heiß zu bremsen falls sie sich verzogen hat - dann könnte sich das wieder richten.

Alternativ die FCS mal "weicher" stellen, sofern das bei den RX vorhanden ist.


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (19. August 2012)

Koerk schrieb:


> Habe mit meinen Formula Scheiben keine Probleme...



Und bei Nässe quitschen Sie auch nicht, oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AciD.ve (22. August 2012)

Hallo Rose Team,

da es hier zur Zeit recht ruhig ist, frag ich mal nach den Arbeitsschritten.

Bei mir steht jetzt Zeit 3 Tagen: "Die Ware befindet sich in Vorbereitung für die Montage"

Was wird genau gemacht und wie lange dauert das Zusammenstellen in der Regel? Welche weiteren Meldungen und Zeitspannen folgen danach?

Werden die Fortschritte der Parts und des Bikes in Zukunft live über das Konto sichtbar werden?

Das warten fällt einem leichter wenn man sozusagen "hautnah" dabei ist 

Grüße aus dem Odenwald


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (23. August 2012)

AciD.ve schrieb:


> Hallo Rose Team,
> 
> da es hier zur Zeit recht ruhig ist, frag ich mal nach den Arbeitsschritten.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo AciD.ve,

kannst du uns bitte per PN deine Kundennummer schicken? Dann schauen wir gerne mal nach.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## Uma (1. September 2012)

Hab ein Granit Chief 8, klasse Rad aber ich hab was anderes erwartet. Da ich von der Rennradsektion komme, mir nicht steif genug.
Ca 20 km Strasse ausprobiert. Ich bin nicht happy, ist  nicht meins.
Daher verkauf ich das Bike.
Ca. 5 wochen da und steht nur rum weil ich lieber Rennrad fahr.
Rechnung und alles da. Ausstattung 1a wie im Katalog ohne Änderung.


----------



## AciD.ve (1. September 2012)

Darf ich fragen welche Steifigkeit du meinst? Vergleich AM gegen Rennrad auf der Strasse erscheint mir etwas zweckentfremdet.



Ps: Mein GC ist übrigens seit letzten Montag fertig. Leider lässt mich DHL hängen  Seit Mittwoch bewegt es sich nicht aus dem Depot...


----------



## Uma (1. September 2012)

Ich weiss mein Fehler, das Ding schaukelt halt wenn ich drauf bin wie ne Mühle.
Habe so das Gefühl das schluckt alles weg was ch da reinstecke.
Bin halt auch recht schwer.


----------



## Micha382 (3. September 2012)

Naja dass soll ein Fully ja auch machen ;-)
Du musst dich beim Fahren aber ein wenig umstellen, Wiegetritt wie beim Rennrad funktioniert beim Fully nicht ganz so gut - ich sprech aus eigener Erfahrung ;-)
Fahr mal ins Gelände, da macht es deutlich mehr Fun als ein Rennrad auf der Straße 

Was für ne Größe/Farbe/Ausstattung hat denn dein GC? Bin noch auf der Suche nach einem falls deins doch loswerden willst ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (3. September 2012)

Druck in den Federelementen erhöhen. Ich fahre meinen DHX Air im Jimbo mit 19bar (!!) Luftruck.  Funktioniert wunderbar. Wenn man vom RR kommt, dann ist der Umstieg auf ein Fully extrem komisch. Gib Dir ein paar Wochen, daran gewöhnt man sich. Wenn Du dann auf das RR umsteigst, denkste das ist kaputt.


----------



## AciD.ve (5. September 2012)

Auch am Tag 9 nach Versandanweisung von Rose, keine Anzeichen von DHL mein GC auszuliefern.

Langsam nervt die Warterei


----------



## Uma (5. September 2012)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Naja dass soll ein Fully ja auch machen ;-)
> Du musst dich beim Fahren aber ein wenig umstellen, Wiegetritt wie beim Rennrad funktioniert beim Fully nicht ganz so gut - ich sprech aus eigener Erfahrung ;-)
> Fahr mal ins Gelände, da macht es deutlich mehr Fun als ein Rennrad auf der Straße
> 
> Was für ne Größe/Farbe/Ausstattung hat denn dein GC? Bin noch auf der Suche nach einem falls deins doch loswerden willst ;-)



Wie im Katalog das Topmodell. Das 8er, hab nichts geändert. Grösse M.
Gibts jetzt anscheinend nicht mehr. Mit Kashima beschichteten Stossdämpfern u. gabel. Rahmen braun/weiss, weisser  Vorbau, schwarzer Lenker und weisse Gabel.
Sram Xo. Schau im Katalog wie gesagt - aber keine Gold Ausführung sondern die Sram in Schwarz/Rot.
Wir haben hier nicht so das Gelände sondern ehr Radwege am Main entlang.
Noch ein Grund ist dass ich dachte das wäre gut für meinen Rücken, so ein gefedertes Teil, aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall, dass man da doch noch mehr auf dem Hinterteil sitzt, als beim Renner 

Es ist toll anzusehen, darum das Zögern es zurückzusenden ... geiles  Rad, nur halt nichts für mich.
Bin nun mit dem Rose Pro SL 3000 unterwegs und liebe es.


----------



## Uma (5. September 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Druck in den Federelementen erhöhen. Ich fahre meinen DHX Air im Jimbo mit 19bar (!!) Luftruck.  Funktioniert wunderbar. Wenn man vom RR kommt, dann ist der Umstieg auf ein Fully extrem komisch. Gib Dir ein paar Wochen, daran gewöhnt man sich. Wenn Du dann auf das RR umsteigst, denkste das ist kaputt.



Danke für den Hinweis, hab ich mir auch schon gedacht.
Das erste "besteigen" war übel - ich dachte es wäre ne Schaukel.
Dann den Luftdruck erhöht, das hatten die nicht angepasst, dann wars schon wesentlich besser.
Nur auf meinen Wegen schluckt das Rad zuviel von meiner Kraft.

Ich hab letzten Endes kapiert, dass das ein Teil ist, das man im Auto mitnimmt zum Gelände oder auf nen Berg und ich denke das dann, falls der Rücken das mitmacht, der Höllenspass losgeht.

Ach ja, die Kurbel ist mir auch zu klein übersetzt ( auch wg Rennrad )...
Und - ich weiss ihr lacht jetzt - ich krieg den Sattel nicht hoch genug .... 
Also ich klage nicht, ich weiss dass ich mal hätte Probe fahren sollen, ....  Mal sehn was ich mache....


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (6. September 2012)

Für dich wäre dann wohl eher ein 29er Race / Marathon Fully das passende gewesen...
Und wenn du die Sattelstütze nicht weit genug rausziehen kannst ist sogar evtl. der Rahmen zu klein für dich. Hast du eine 350mm oder 400mm Sattelstützenlänge?
Wie groß bist du denn und welche Schrittlänge hast du?

Was die Kurbelübersetzung angeht, so musst du bedenken, dass man im Gelände einen wesentlich höheren Rollwiderstand als auf der Straße hat. Ein All Mountain Fully auf einem Radweg auszuführen ist wie mit einem Fuchs Radpanzer auf der Autobahn zu fahren ;-)


----------



## Uma (6. September 2012)

MaStErLeNiN schrieb:


> Für dich wäre dann wohl eher ein 29er Race / Marathon Fully das passende gewesen...
> Und wenn du die Sattelstütze nicht weit genug rausziehen kannst ist sogar evtl. der Rahmen zu klein für dich. Hast du eine 350mm oder 400mm Sattelstützenlänge?
> Wie groß bist du denn und welche Schrittlänge hast du?
> 
> Was die Kurbelübersetzung angeht, so musst du bedenken, dass man im Gelände einen wesentlich höheren Rollwiderstand als auf der Straße hat. Ein All Mountain Fully auf einem Radweg auszuführen ist wie mit einem Fuchs Radpanzer auf der Autobahn zu fahren ;-)




Vollkommen richtig!
Ich denk der Rahmen ist ok, Schrittweite 86,87 cm.


----------



## GeorgeP (11. September 2012)

Uma schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig!
> Ich denk der Rahmen ist ok, Schrittweite 86,87 cm.
> 
> 
> Ich hab letzten Endes kapiert, dass das ein Teil ist, das man im Auto mitnimmt zum Gelände oder auf nen Berg und ich denke das dann, falls der Rücken das mitmacht, der Höllenspass losgeht.


 
Bei der schrittweite hatte ich "L" beim GC, ok aber bei einer körpergröße von 1,86m.
Denke mal du bist etwas kleiner.

So wie ich das jetzt lese hast du dir aber auch absolut das falsche bike geholt. Ein 29" hardtail währe wohl besser gewesen, damit macht man eben strecke wie mit dem rennrad. Halt nur auf wald und feldwegen

Das mit derm AM und ins auto legen und den berg hoch usw. vergiss mal ganz schnell.
Damit werden auch ganz normal touren gefahren( 50Km>) die sowohl über asphalt gehen sowie auch die berge aus eigener kraft hochgestrampeln.

Ich gehen aber mal schwer davon aus das bei dir weder hügel noch berg sind wo man das AM auch artgerecht einsetzen kann.

Fahr mal ein 29" Hardtail probe, das könnte deinen geschmack wohl eher treffen !

Cheers
George


----------



## Micha382 (12. September 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Bei der schrittweite hatte ich "L" beim GC, ok aber bei einer körpergröße von 1,86m.
> Denke mal du bist etwas kleiner.
> 
> So wie ich das jetzt lese hast du dir aber auch absolut das falsche bike geholt. Ein 29" hardtail währe wohl besser gewesen, damit macht man eben strecke wie mit dem rennrad. Halt nur auf wald und feldwegen
> ...



Macht es so einen Unterschied zwischen M und L, d.h sind da 3 cm ausschlaggebend?
Ich hab ne Schritthöhe von circa 86 cm und bin 1,83 m groß und bin gerade am schwanken was ich nehmen soll. M oder L, denke beides wäre möglich, M vielleicht mit längerem Vorbau, bei L umgekehrt...
Was meinst du George?

Danke und Grüße
Michael


----------



## -MIK- (12. September 2012)

Tja, an den Top DH Bikes kannst Du den Radstand um genau die paar cm verstellen. Das kan u.U. das kleine bischen sein, was den Unterschied zwischen Sieg und Niederlage bringt. Nun sind wir alle keine Rennfahrer aber um mal deutlich zu machen, wie wichtig ein paar cm sein können....

Ich würde Dir empfehlen, Dich auf beide Größen drauf zu setzen und nach dem pers. Empfinden zu entscheiden. Wenn ich teilweise die Bemaßungstools sehe... son Ding wollte mir ein DH Bike in Größe L vertickern... Beim Tourenbike passt das ja auch aber beim DH.. ^^

Gerade wenn man zwischen zwei Größen hängt, ist imho die Probefahrt unbedingt nötig.


----------



## Micha382 (12. September 2012)

Das hab ich mir glaub ich auch schon gedacht und ich muss glaub ich mal die 400km einfachen Weg in Kauf nehmen und dazu nach Bocholt fahren und das austesten. Sonst bin ich glaub ich hinterher nicht wirklich zufrieden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (12. September 2012)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Macht es so einen Unterschied zwischen M und L, d.h sind da 3 cm ausschlaggebend?
> Ich hab ne Schritthöhe von circa 86 cm und bin 1,83 m groß und bin gerade am schwanken was ich nehmen soll. M oder L, denke beides wäre möglich, M vielleicht mit längerem Vorbau, bei L umgekehrt...
> Was meinst du George?
> 
> ...


 

Bei deinen maßen hast du schöne spielmöglichkeiten, entweder sehr wendig und verspielt bei M oder etwas laufruhiger und tourenorientierter bei L.

Das kommt jetzt ganz auf deine persönlichen vorlieben an 

Aber eine probefahrt würde ich auf alle fälle machen, denn der wohlfühlfaktor ist der wichtigste!

Cheers
George


----------



## Micha382 (12. September 2012)

Ok, dann heißt das nen Samstag mit Mistwetter abwarten und ab nach Bocholt 
Verspielt ist gut, aber tourentauglich soll es auch sein ;-)

Danke und Gruß
Micha


----------



## Uma (2. November 2012)

Das 8er.Granit Chief steht noch bei mir rum.
Bin seither keine 50 km gefahren.
Bei den Neupreisen fürs kommende Jahr, denke ich müsste es gut verkäuflich sein.
Würdet ihr euch an Rose wenden, oder privat verkaufen?

Seriöses Interesse bitte PM


----------



## T0niM0ntana (6. November 2012)

Wieso an Rose wenden?
Meinst du die kaufen dir das wieder ab?


----------



## Uma (6. November 2012)

Schon verkauft no worries mate.  und viel Spass beim Geld ausgeben!


----------



## Hannopei (7. November 2012)

AciD.ve schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen welche Steifigkeit du meinst? Vergleich AM gegen Rennrad auf der Strasse erscheint mir etwas zweckentfremdet.
> 
> 
> 
> Ps: Mein GC ist übrigens seit letzten Montag fertig. Leider lässt mich DHL hängen  Seit Mittwoch bewegt es sich nicht aus dem Depot...[/


----------



## fuxy (7. November 2012)

Hannopei schrieb:


> AciD.ve schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Darf ich fragen welche Steifigkeit du meinst? Vergleich AM gegen Rennrad auf der Strasse erscheint mir etwas zweckentfremdet.
> ...


----------



## Hannopei (8. November 2012)

Uma schrieb:


> Schon verkauft no worries mate.  und viel Spass beim Geld ausgeben!



Wo hast Du es denn angeboten? Ich überlege auch meins zu verkaufen.


----------



## Uma (8. November 2012)

Privat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakurah (2. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Möchte mich hier auch mal einreihen, um mir die Wartezeit zu verkürzen. 

Als Frau habe ich mir zwer kein Granite Chief bestellt, aber da das Verdita Green ja das Pendant dazu ist, möchte ich hier um Aufnahme bitten. ;-) 
In einem verdita Green Wartezimmer würde es bestimmt sehr einsam werden...

Bin jedenfalls total auf das Bike gespannt, ich hatte ja noch echt viele Extrawünsche und bin bis jetzt sehr begeistert, wie problemlos Rose die Wünsche seiner Kunden entgegennimmt (jetzt müssen sie nur noch umgesetzt werden ).

Ach ja, Memo an mich: winterreifen bestellen!

LG


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (7. Februar 2013)

Was meint ihr denn wo beim Chief/Green die Grenzen beim Droppen (höhe) usw. liegen?


----------



## Deleted 224116 (7. Februar 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Was meint ihr denn wo beim Chief/Green die Grenzen beim Droppen (höhe) usw. liegen?



Würd mich auch interessieren da ja hoffentlich bald der frühling wieder kommt und ich das GC dann auch wieder hart rannehmen werde


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (8. Februar 2013)

Geht mir genauso, meins ist gerade mit dem Service fertig und wird demnächst zurückgeschickt  =D
Wenn alles daran fit ist und die nichts verbockt haben kommt forne noch ein LR mit Flow EX drauf und dann gehts ab


----------



## MaStErLeNiN (8. Februar 2013)

Ich denke, dass man keine pauschale Aussage machen kann.
Es ist ein Unterschied, ob ein 100kg Broken mit schlechten technischen Skills aus 1m ins Flat dropped, oder ob ein 60kg Leichtgewicht das technisch sauber landet.
Generell würde ich meinem Rahmen keine Drops größer 1m zumuten. Es ist ein AM Bike - keine Enduro - kein Freerider und erst recht kein Downhiller.
Auf Dauer wird selbst der 1m auf die Haltberkeit der Lager gehen und auch des Rahmens...


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (8. Februar 2013)

Wie wäre es mit einem 60 kilo Leichtgewicht ohne gute Technik =) 
Danke für deine Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaStErLeNiN (8. Februar 2013)

Wie gesagt: Pauschal lässt sich das nicht sagen.
Es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass dir beim ersten Sprung gleich der Rahmen bricht  
Wenn du das Bike aber öfters so hart rannimmst werden die Lager, die Buchsen des Dämpfers und der Gabel aber eben schneller Verschleißen.

Einen Ausflug auf leichtere Bikeparkstrecken steckt das Bike sicher auch gut weg. Für den Dauerhaften Bikepark-Einsatz ist es aber definitiv nix. Da wirst du dann mehr am Schrauben als am Fahren sein


----------



## Deleted 224116 (8. Februar 2013)

Danke für die einschätzungen


----------



## -MIK- (13. Februar 2013)

Nur mal so was mit einem 125mm Fully geht:

http://vimeo.com/santacruzbikes/blurtr

Denke da dürfte sich ein 140er FUlly nicht verstecken müssen.


----------



## Darth (13. Februar 2013)

wer verkauft ein jimbo (rahmen) von bj 2011/2012 in XL ???
muss mein gc aufwerten 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31886779/20130212_153150.jpg


----------



## Plumpssack (22. März 2013)

habe gestern mein granite chief bei rose bestellt... als voraussichtlicher montagetermin wurde mir der 16.4. genannt. Wann denkt ihr kommt es dann bei mir an?
Achja: glaubt ihr es ist richtig, dass man beim granite chief 2 ohne aufpreis nen dt swiss spline oder tricon laufradsatz bekommt? Denke das ist ein fehler auf der website...


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (22. März 2013)

jo, kann sein


----------

